# Rebecca's collection *Updates on pg. 95*



## Lvbabydoll

Hi guys..I'm new here 
I don't know which I should include but I'll include LV, Chanel and Dior. All the extra pics of 1 or 2 bags were taken after I did the group pics. Any questions, comments, etc. just let me know!

*Louis Vuitton*


























*Chanel*













*Dior*


----------



## cookiepieface

OMG.. I just want to dive right into your collection and go swimming in them .. its soo pretty..


----------



## minicoop

Wow, beautiful!  I especially like your vernis collection!


----------



## edsbgrl

Awesome!


----------



## Swedie

WOW  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## divina_lucilla

wow!!!


----------



## ayla

Woooow.. that is a fierce collection ! Not a fan of the Vuitton epi ? 

And I really like the Chanel with the hearts, and you have two matching scarves ! Too cute !


----------



## Kat

You have an impressive collection! I LOVE your Chanels!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Rebecca! You know I love your collection!!!! I don't think I could pick a favorite out of yours!


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! Your collection is BEAUTIFUL! LOVE ALL YOUR CHANELS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Oooh, the Mandarin Jasmin is gorgeous. Actually, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## eyelove

I can see you've been collecting for quite a number of years, judging by some of the older models in your collection (unless of course, you purchased them from a consignment shop of something).
Nice shopping ellipse!


----------



## Megs

That fun Chanel bag is adorable!!!! Where/when did you get it??


----------



## KK

Great collection! I love your black chanel tote, can I ask you if the gold chain has faded through time?


----------



## sandy

Awesome collection!  WOW!


----------



## addicted

I really love the chanels!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tw1n8ngel

wow.. beautiful.. love your chanels especially.


----------



## xmariahx

Fabulous! Extremely impressive!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wow- the more I scrolled down the more impressed I got. I love the Chanels and all the LV Vernis and MC bags you own. Amazing


----------



## Loganz

Holy Cannoli - that is a lot of Louis.  

Lovely collection Rebecca, have you been collecting bags long? You have so many.


----------



## Redd

Love, love, love... ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## bunny

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW

you have all my dream bags 

Beautiful stunning collection, I love the Chanels and I love the adorable LV colours you have


----------



## Buttery

Wow!!! Very nice.


----------



## Greenie

Super collection!


----------



## guccigirl2000

I love all you chanels! My mom just bought me the chanel heart one but I haven't seen it yet in person...I'm picking it up later this month, and after seeing yours I'm really excited!!


----------



## John 5

*still waits for you to post a pic of you using the Chanel scarf as a belt... * Effing hot collection... *also waits on the Perforated Green Pochette your mom's holding back on..*


----------



## Cristina

I love your Vernis collection!     Beautiful bags!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

ayla said:
			
		

> Woooow.. that is a fierce collection ! Not a fan of the Vuitton epi ?
> 
> And I really like the Chanel with the hearts, and you have two matching scarves ! Too cute !


 
Lol I like some of the epi models..that was my first one..I got it for Christmas! The color was what got me


----------



## Lvbabydoll

eyelove said:
			
		

> I can see you've been collecting for quite a number of years, judging by some of the older models in your collection (unless of course, you purchased them from a consignment shop of something).
> Nice shopping ellipse!


 
Nope..the older ones are my mom's. She's a big collector too and the large Ellipse, Trocadero and the Speedy 30 are hers from around the 80's to 90's. I got her started on the Multicolore though hehe.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Megs said:
			
		

> That fun Chanel bag is adorable!!!! Where/when did you get it??


 
Last week at my Neiman's in Fashion Valley, they were having a trunk show so I got it then. I wish the straps were a little longer so I'd be able to put it on my shoulder but I still love it.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

KK said:
			
		

> Great collection! I love your black chanel tote, can I ask you if the gold chain has faded through time?


 
That's actually navy blue! You can't really tell unless you look at it in direct sunlight, then you'll notice the stitching. Also, in that particular style/line, the navy bags like that one have silver hardware and the black bags have gold hardware.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Loganz said:
			
		

> Holy Cannoli - that is a lot of Louis.
> 
> Lovely collection Rebecca, have you been collecting bags long? You have so many.


 
Lol..my mom started buying a couple LV's when I was little (late 80s, early 90's). Then I got her started buying the multicolore and the vernis line. A lot of them are hers but fortunately, she shares them


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here are some updated pics I took this morning..you can see things better:






















Then I went to all that trouble and STILL forgot to add my mom's Vive Cite GM bag to the group pic lol:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jm311 said:
			
		

> *still waits for you to post a pic of you using the Chanel scarf as a belt... * Effing hot collection... *also waits on the Perforated Green Pochette your mom's holding back on..*


 
Lol I forgot about that. Sorry haha. I'll take it then just send you the link on myspace.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Last pics! Since everyone else is including accessories/shoes too, I decided I should  























And I know everyone's seen the other stuff by now but this was the only pic I had that showed my belt...I took this one awhile ago for myspace.


----------



## John 5

I just had a thought....  

Now that I saw how small the LV's are on Rebecca's belt...
Do y'all think the Monogram Canvas Wapity would look better with smaller LV's, like with the Multicolore Wapity? IMO: I think the Monogram Canvas looks weird with just 2 regular-sized LV's on each side, and the Multicolore Wapity has smaller LV's and looks hella cuter? :suspiciou


----------



## elle

Hey Rebecca! I love your Vernis collection  One of these days...I hope to get a Biscayne Bay, the shape is too cute. How do you like those?


----------



## slc

Your bag collection is absolutely beautiful, especially love the Chanels.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

elle said:
			
		

> Hey Rebecca! I love your Vernis collection  One of these days...I hope to get a Biscayne Bay, the shape is too cute. How do you like those?


 
Thanks! I love your collection too! And the Biscayne Bay is a great bag..I'd suggest the GM rather than the PM though because the PM is just *too* small. The GM fits my wallet, makeup bag and other little things just perfectly and even has extra space to spare. I love the style and the fact that it's a shoulder bag makes it 10 times better.


----------



## pursegalsf

Love your collection!


----------



## Mattd7474

jm311 said:
			
		

> I just had a thought....
> 
> Now that I saw how small the LV's are on Rebecca's belt...
> Do y'all think the Monogram Canvas Wapity would look better with smaller LV's, like with the Multicolore Wapity? IMO: I think the Monogram Canvas looks weird with just 2 regular-sized LV's on each side, and the Multicolore Wapity has smaller LV's and looks hella cuter? :suspiciou


 

Yeah john I agree! my Theda bracelet has the Monogram Canvas Mini.. I wish LV would create that and keep it on a lot of their things including the natural cowhide with it, like the Multicolor Porte Monnaie Billets but in Mini Monogram Canvas and natural cowhide... hmmm


----------



## jewelbear

What an awsome collection! And to have an LV crazy mom too? You lucky girl! Thanks for sharing.    V


----------



## Jadore

jm311 said:
			
		

> *still waits for you to post a pic of you using the Chanel scarf as a belt... * Effing hot collection... *also waits on the Perforated Green Pochette your mom's holding back on..*


ahh I cant waitt to them also =)..


----------



## jade109

wow! what a great colletion! thanks for sharing


----------



## northernbelle33

Yay, you joined this board.  I enjoy reading your posts on myspace (very educational) and now I'll get to read them here too  .
And I love your stuff.

~Tracey


----------



## Baby Boo

question.. i noticed you have 2 pink vernis wallets? any particular reason why. i absoloutly love that color and only have a tiny wallet of it and am looking for more pink vernis


----------



## Noriko

Very nice collection!    Well rounded and all!


----------



## bella1

Rebecca, I SO want you Chanel black caviar tote and the beige caviar quilted bag (those are my future targets!)...and your LV collection is AMAZING!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reena

What a fabulous, fabulous collection   !!! My fav labels are LV and Chanel, If I had your bags I would die happy  I was thinking of buying the beige quilt, thanks for making me decide I definitely have to get it!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> question.. i noticed you have 2 pink vernis wallets? any particular reason why. i absoloutly love that color and only have a tiny wallet of it and am looking for more pink vernis


 
They're both the fuchsia color, not the new framboise (raspberry) color. One is my mom's and one is mine. She's still using her peppermint one lol. If there's any duplicates of any items it's because one is hers and one is mine


----------



## Queenshopaholic

man u r super rich...all those LV's must hav cost u a fortune!


----------



## babychloe

I love your collection. I want your girly Dior bags!


----------



## anotheremptysky

your vernis is to die for.  I love the peppermint items!


----------



## fendigal

Beautiful Chanel collection!!


----------



## helenNZ

wow! i totally love all your vernis lv pieces!!!  thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## curtism

so nice


----------



## Michelle1025

Rebecca Status!! 

I have been a fan of your collection for quite some time. I love love love it, as you already know. I would like to one day get to Rebecca status. Hee hee.


----------



## angelie

wow


----------



## kattiepie

I honest am dying for the sweet Chanel purse. I hope I can find it somewhere in SF. It's LOVELY.

Did you already mention the price? If you don't mind.... how much was it? It's LOVELY. So cute.


----------



## uaeyah

I am like WoooW.. beautiful collection girl!


----------



## Mshashmount

i simply love love loveeeeeeeeeeee ur CHANELS..!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Michelle1025 said:
			
		

> Rebecca Status!!
> 
> I have been a fan of your collection for quite some time. I love love love it, as you already know. I would like to one day get to Rebecca status. Hee hee.


 
Yay it's Michelle!! You're definitely catching up, you know! I'll be trying to get to Michelle status in a month or two, I think


----------



## Lvbabydoll

kattiepie said:
			
		

> I honest am dying for the sweet Chanel purse. I hope I can find it somewhere in SF. It's LOVELY.
> 
> Did you already mention the price? If you don't mind.... how much was it? It's LOVELY. So cute.


 
Which one? I think you might mean the heart one..that one was $625.


----------



## baglady

My! My! My!


----------



## kattiepie

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Which one? I think you might mean the heart one..that one was $625.



Thank you!
Yes I mean the heart print one.
SOO cute.
I'm just in love.


----------



## bijin

wow, great collection. i like your chanels!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My newest!!


----------



## kathyrose

Can I borrow your Vernis bags?! LOL, I love your collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks! I love the vernis line..I love how they make so many eye-catching colors


----------



## l_b

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## db89

I am totally jealous !! you have a fabulous collection ...

way to go !


----------



## abandonedimages

O. M. G.

Your orange Epi is so gorgeous O_o


----------



## asl_bebes

Beautiful collection ... love  your Chanels!


----------



## SuLi

I love your Chanel's!  And the scarves!  Thanks for sharing your collection!


----------



## bagluv

I LOVE Your Whole Collection!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I'm also patiently waiting for my mom to give me the LV green Perfo pochette..hehe. She bought it but she's holding it for a holiday..lol.


----------



## rochasgirl

Awesome collection!! Love your Chanel 2.55!! And the scarves too!!


----------



## redrose1028

wow!!! you've got an awesome collection!!


----------



## luckylacoste

Splendid collection!


----------



## MssTammy

I love everything especially you Chanel.


----------



## Marie83

wow!! that is such an impressive collection  your black chanel tote is beautiful. thanks for posting your collection so i can sit here and stare at it!! haha


----------



## Everevereve

OM~ I didn't see this one!!! Great collection!


----------



## redrose1028

OMG i love your chanels!! and LV's!! and Dior!! So, basically everything!! lol


----------



## conseco31

love the LVs


----------



## hautemom

Beautiful!!  Love the Vernis and Chanel !!


----------



## zombiegirl

beautiful collection!! I really love the yellow Chanel bag with the matching scarves.


----------



## Goldensx5

Beautiful collection!  Especially love all the LV classic monograms  and Chanel!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all! Maybe when I get a chance I'll take pics of my other stuff..Juicys, Kate Spades, Michael Kors, Coach's and a couple of Samantha Thavasas. I  them all!


----------



## nikki213

Beautifule collection! I am so jelous of your Chanels! I'm dying for one


----------



## msm

wow , super collection . I love all of them , but yellow Chanel bag is the best ^_^


----------



## jlinds

WOW!!! Everything is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ValleyO

I love the ellipse tote/ shopper!


----------



## darelgirl

amazing bag collection!!! i love all your LV!!!


----------



## BeccaLynn07

Lovely collection, you've got good taste!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Omg. Your collection is to die for. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

BeccaLynn07 said:
			
		

> Lovely collection, you've got good taste!


 
Lol..let me guess..is your middle name Lynn too? Because that's mine hehe..and if so, it's nice to know there's another Rebecca Lynn around! 

And thanks everyone!


----------



## janice

Sweet collection.


----------



## Coldplaylover

You should be very proud of such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## lv-lover

Fantastic collection! love all the lv.


----------



## hannapple

i want an ALMA now. hahah.


----------



## yumchocolate

Wow... your collection is amazing... SO much Louis Vuitton! Eeeeek I'm jealous.


----------



## Superqueen

I like everything, but the Chanel scarves are amazing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's my newest: The LV Charms Cabas in Taupe! It's gorgeous IRL!


----------



## jinhee

i think i had a heart attack when i saw your chanels. and the matching scarves!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My other newest! I've had this for awhile (well, my mom has), but she was holding it for a holiday since we get them no matter if it's a holiday or not lol.


----------



## SinCitySista

Very beautiful collection, and those Chanel bags are just divine! I want all 3 of those Cambon ones, especially that pink one!


----------



## kicks_bbear

an amazing collection, i absolutly love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all! If you don't look through all the pages, my updated pictures are on the third page of this thread and on about the 6th and 7th pages, my newest Charms bags and Green Perfo pochette are there


----------



## LondonBrat

AWWW WOWW!

Amazing collection!
Could someone please tell me what season the chanel's with the hearts (and the matching scarves) are? and what are they called!
I want one!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

LondonBrat said:
			
		

> AWWW WOWW!
> 
> Amazing collection!
> Could someone please tell me what season the chanel's with the hearts (and the matching scarves) are? and what are they called!
> I want one!


 
Thanks! They're just called "Valentine" or "Valentine Hearts."


----------



## LondonBrat

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Thanks! They're just called "Valentine" or "Valentine Hearts."


 
Oh thanks! Are they new? Do you think I can get them from a Chanel boutique or should I search other places.

BTW contragts on your AMAZING  collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks again! 
As for those bags, I'm sure there are some available in stores. They were limited for V-day and were popular but I'd be willing to bet that if you called the boutique, they'd be able to locate one for you. There is also a bag that's a small version of the 2.55 bag in pink with the hearts, as well as tops, shoes, a visor and a large square scarf. I love this line


----------



## Danica

Love the Chanels!


----------



## may3545

chanels are absolutely do die for!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

This is the newest! I got it for my mom for Mother's Day but you can bet I'll be using it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

And another I just bought from a MyPoupette seller...Peach Graffiti pochette!


----------



## evanescent

beautiful collection! i love ur chanels especially, and congrats on ur new purchases!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Got the bandana yesterday and the Monogram Denim Chinchilla Demi Lune today!


----------



## bluxcape

you have so many LV's... i love your dior bags the most..


----------



## H_addict

I can't believe you got the Demi Lune!!!  I thought they were gone!!! LUCKY!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I can't believe you got the Demi Lune!!! I thought they were gone!!! LUCKY!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!!
It came to my store on "accident" as my SA told me, from Hong Kong. She showed it to me and I went home to think about it, then called her back a couple hours later and thankfully, she still had it! I love it..I probably won't use it all that much because it's pretty delicate but it's gorgeous. My first real collectors' piece!


----------



## H_addict

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> It came to my store on "accident" as my SA told me, from Hong Kong. She showed it to me and I went home to think about it, then called her back a couple hours later and thankfully, she still had it! I love it..I probably won't use it all that much because it's pretty delicate but it's gorgeous. *My first real collectors' piece!*


It's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Let's hope it's the first of many more to come!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Awesome collection   thanks for sharing.


----------



## xLAUx

I can't believe!! im' absolutely speechless... fabulous bags girl!! Compliments!!


----------



## Pelinaka

Wow! What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## BagLog.com

woo hoo!


----------



## Irishgal

Holy mackrel! Great collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## cookiepieface

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Last pics! Since everyone else is including accessories/shoes too, I decided I should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know everyone's seen the other stuff by now but this was the only pic I had that showed my belt...I took this one awhile ago for myspace.



How did  I miss your shoes the first time I saw this.. they are TO DIE FOR!!! Thanks for all your help. Hopefully I can get that white Solonge. Do you wear your black one often? I was thinking something over the body like the musette.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww no problem! My pics are posted randomly throughout the thread so I wouldn't be surprised if you missed something lol.
I really hope you get the Sologne-it's pretty! I don't actually use it, my mom does when she goes to events that don't require a large bag hehe. The strap is just too long for me. I prefer the one on the Musette because it's more adjustable.


----------



## incognito x3

beautiful collection. so many LVs!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New LV Sweet Monogram earrings


----------



## Lvbabydoll

And new Chanel shoes!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Oy, you have way too many bags...


----------



## Traci

Totally awesome collection!!


----------



## cookiepieface

Hee hee.. I just came by to see what new goodies you may have.. and BAM!!! the MOST Girlest shoes ever!!! Those little red lace up are ..too cute.. I dunno about your clothing style but something about those makes me wanna wear a black and white polka dot dress and big hair  They are too cute.. have you seen this its kinda like wall paper but its for lining drawers? It has purses and shoes and flowers on it? I saw it a long time ago.. and cant find it since.. 

Oh wells!!.. hope all is great! take care

Your earrings are cute too.. but the red shoes took over the page  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks! I actually wear them with either jeans, really cute white bermuda shorts or the new shorter,tailored shorts. Then just a tank and a long silver necklace. I just have to make sure I keep the laces on them tied tight enough lol. 

Here are the newest things..another monogram billfold for my dad and the Etui monogram ipod case for my new ipod!!


----------



## agent_provocateur

I love your bags.. especially that jumbo 2.55 I've never seen that color!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

agent_provocateur said:
			
		

> I love your bags.. especially that jumbo 2.55 I've never seen that color!


 
Thanks!! I got it at the trunk show they had at Fashion Valley then I've never even seen it again! I think it's just called "dark beige."


----------



## agent_provocateur

^ I love that color..it looks like a lovely nude. Lucky you!!


----------



## Jadore

I love your ipod case =D


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Jennifer! I keep carrying it around with me lol..it's so cute and tiny


----------



## mmcgurgan

wow. you are a lucky fashionable lady.


----------



## John 5

Woo for no more man-handling!!! hehehe. I can't wait to get my widescreen iPod case...  I kinda wanna sell my MC case?


----------



## bagsnbags

Your collections are amazing..I am drooling  !!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jm311 said:
			
		

> Woo for no more man-handling!!! hehehe. I can't wait to get my widescreen iPod case...  I kinda wanna sell my MC case?


 
Lol I know! I've been carrying my ipod all over now haha..I forgot how much I missed having one! The case makes it even better.  

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Mattd7474

I proably look at your collection daily... lol

Keep it up!

Lookin forward to seeing your next LV!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> I proably look at your collection daily... lol
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> Lookin forward to seeing your next LV!!


 
Aww thanks Matt! I forgot to tell you, I saw your jacket (the baseball style one) in brown at the last party I went to and I was actually considering getting it lol. 
I'm sure I'll have something to add soon haha..I have a long wish list at the moment


----------



## Jenn83

Wow!  Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Sophia

i love the demi chincilla bag rebecca, if i havent told you yet. 
cant wait to see you collection by the end of december

mirior 333


----------



## kattiepie

I had a question, LVbabydoll! Do you find yourself using the chanel hearts bag (the little one)? I have a chance to get both colors (the white and yellow) and I can't figure out whether I should get one (or two! haha) or just another balenciaga. I don't know how useful the bag is.. though it's adorable as heck! hehe it looks tiny to me but when I saw it in person, it didn't look as bad. Looked kinda like a baby Fendi spy...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww lol. I do use it sometimes but I have to switch wallets to a smaller one when I use it. I mean, it fits a lot but my wallet is mondo and would take up the whole bag lol. 
That and I use my LVs more..I feel like I neglect my Chanels haha.
I wear the Valentine scarves more than I carry the bag lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Got the Damier Speedy 30 today..pics will probably come tomorrow though


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Another awesome collection Lucky...*


----------



## Sophia

yay rebecca got the damier speedy, im glad your mom got you to get the 30 ^_^


----------



## CarlyB

I love all of your Dior You have a GREAT collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

sophia_lv1992 said:
			
		

> yay rebecca got the damier speedy, im glad your mom got you to get the 30 ^_^


 
Lol..she was like, you KNOW, it's not that much higher, just get it!
Haha..I had to laugh when she said that.
Here it is:






P.S. Thanks CarlyB!


----------



## aribobarixxx

gorgeous rebecca! i'm sure it looks great on you


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Your collection is sick! Nice work! Hey do you go to SDSU?


----------



## BagFreak

Wow wonderful collection TDF, I love that Chanel agenda that is the cutest thing I've ever seen. Wow again.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Your collection is sick! Nice work! Hey do you go to SDSU?


 
Thanks everyone!
And yes, that's where I go to school


----------



## sarah1029

What a gorgeous collection!  

I love that yellow Chanel bag with the hearts! What is that bag called, and when did it come out?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

sarah1029 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous collection!
> 
> I love that yellow Chanel bag with the hearts! What is that bag called, and when did it come out?


 
Thanks 
That bag was the Valentine Hobo and came out this year for Valentine's Day. I think there might still be a few around..it also came in a light pink/white. It was really reasonable at $525!


----------



## l_b

Awesome!


----------



## CYPRUS

You have good taste and that believe me it'a a real asset!


----------



## Kathleen37

How lovely! I love your Girly stuff!!

Thanks

K
x


----------



## merbear87

love love love LOVE the vernis collection pix and the Chanel scarves...
tres fab!


----------



## moxy703

wow this is amazing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone 
I hope I'll have something good to add soon


----------



## tlprmn

Oh my!  I'm absolutely in love with your caramel brown-colored Chanel classic!  When did you get it?  Also, is it the jumbo size?  It is so gorgeous.  You have a wonderful collection of bags!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

oo please show us your coachs and other bags


----------



## Cindi

Amazing! I love the pink Chanel.


----------



## ajamesgrly

girl....you've got an impressive collection! isn't it great to have a mother that loves bags as much as we do!!!


----------



## Lee

Oh Rebecca!!! How did I miss this! You're smart and you've got class! Can I visit you and your wardrobe when I go to US .....I MEAN IT  J/K


----------



## JPLovesPurses

Rebecca - lovely collection!  And, we are practically neighbors.


----------



## JPLovesPurses

Rebecca - lovely collection!  And, we are practically neighbors.


----------



## sirenized

good god woman adopt me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

tlprmn said:
			
		

> Oh my! I'm absolutely in love with your caramel brown-colored Chanel classic! When did you get it? Also, is it the jumbo size? It is so gorgeous. You have a wonderful collection of bags!


 
Thanks! I got it around March and the exact color is called dark beige. And yup it's the jumbo! 

And thanks to everyone else also!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

ohhMRmagazine said:
			
		

> oo please show us your coachs and other bags


 
Here you go! The first one shows my Juicy Couture bags and the attachment shows my bags in this order:
Left to right:
*my very first designer bags, both the black shoulder bag and the pewter backpack are Kate Spades. 
*The black and white star bags are Nicky Hilton for Samantha Thavasa.
*The middle ones are the D&B bags my dad bought me..I don't carry them anymore but I'd never get rid of them because they have sentimental value 
*The gold one is Michael Kors.
*The 4 on the right are Coach- Zoe hobo, LE Heart wristlet, LE Suede flower wristlet (I also have the matching wedges) and the tan leather Demi bag.
The only things missing are a couple of Whiting & Davis mesh bags and a mustard yellow Coach hobo that my mom has stashed somewhere.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Wowza Rebecca!!  Great bags!  If you don't mind me asking, where do you store them?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Wowza Rebecca!! Great bags! If you don't mind me asking, where do you store them?


 
Thanks! 
Lol..I store some of the LVs, Chanels, and the suede and rabbit fur Juicy bags in my parents' closet since they have a nice walk in. And the rest of them either get hung on my wall or they sit on the couple of steps I have that lead up to my desk area.


----------



## superflystef13

wow,very cool, i love your chanel collection


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i know all about the sentimental value
my mom said i should sell my coachs
so i can buy big ones
bc i never carry mine
but i couldnt bc they were my first and they mean stuff to me
haha 
but now that im into big purses they dont really interest me


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

OH! and thanks for the pics


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks 
and no problem with the pictures


----------



## ShoooSh

i have to say, this is one of the very greatest colllections i've seen here   ...


Just if u dont mind: i would like to ask u about ur vernis long wallets, i've noticed u had 3 of them, r they all porte international or pochette wallet ( the1 with the zip pocket inside) ? i have a rasperry porte international and Thinking of getting a pochette wallet soon... do u recommend it ?  


TIA


----------



## jenn4lv

Wow, looks like your collection tripled!!   Lovely.


----------



## *CHECHO*

WOW!! Rebecca awesome collection. 
if you dont mind the question, how often do u get a bag? and which one is your next aquisition??


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Chloe said:
			
		

> i have to say, this is one of the very greatest colllections i've seen here   ...
> 
> 
> Just if u dont mind: i would like to ask u about ur vernis long wallets, i've noticed u had 3 of them, r they all porte international or pochette wallet ( the1 with the zip pocket inside) ? i have a rasperry porte international and Thinking of getting a pochette wallet soon... do u recommend it ?
> 
> 
> TIA


 
Aww thanks.  
I actually have 4 (my mom and I each have a fuchsia and peppermint one.)
Both of the fuchsia ones are the pochette style and one peppermint is the PTI and the other is the pochette style (that's the one I use.)
I actually love the pochette wallet but you have to make sure you don't keep TOO much change on the inner pocket, if that's where you're going to keep it. Otherwise, it gets bulky. And the other thing is that it really could use a few more CC slots..I think the new raspberry/framboise one does have a couple more though. 
But I'd definitely recommend it! It's a great color


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jenn4lv said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like your collection tripled!!  Lovely.


 
Haha thanks


----------



## Lvbabydoll

*CHECHO* said:
			
		

> WOW!! Rebecca awesome collection.
> if you dont mind the question, how often do u get a bag? and which one is your next aquisition??


 
Thanks!
Nope, I don't mind  
I usually buy a bag when I find something I *really* like or I get them as gifts for my birthday and other holidays. 
I'd have to say my next bag will probably be an LV blue denim mini pleaty. I looked at one tonight and while I didn't like it before, I keep seeing it in the store and it's really not as bad as I thought it was. It's growing on me lol.


----------



## bluxcape

and your collection keeps growing and growing.. awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Bagbug

Wow!!!! Are you a doctor?  What a Huge & gorgeous collection!


----------



## Leelee

What a gorgeous set of handbags!!!!  I especially love your  LV Vernis collection!  You know, I have found it difficult to find nice handbags in pinks and pastels.  But you have really collected the best of the best!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Bigbagnomoney said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! Are you a doctor? What a Huge & gorgeous collection!


 
Lol no, just a psychology student for now.  

And thanks Leelee! The vernis bags are one of my FAVORITE lines ever. No matter what, I can always find one that goes with my outfit..and they're so eye catching! The thing I love most is that you see the color before you see the monograms.


----------



## graceful

Rebecca, you have a wonderful collection of purses!  I love all of your LVs!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

gracefeng said:
			
		

> Rebecca, you have a wonderful collection of purses! I love all of your LVs!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


 
Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## CaliGirl101

Wow!  You've got an awesome collection!!!


----------



## John 5

Awesome collection, *LVBabyDoll*!!!

I've never seen such a big collection!!!


----------



## barbie.belle

My Fave Collection By Far!!!


----------



## kathrynmarcie

i love the madarin epi


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Wow, wonderful collection. The lv's, chanels, are tdf!   I also love the shoes and lv earrings. If you dont mind me asking, how much were they? and how much was the chanel valentine scarves? how do you wear them (headscarf, belt, ect)?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:
			
		

> Wow, wonderful collection. The lv's, chanels, are tdf!  I also love the shoes and lv earrings. If you dont mind me asking, how much were they? and how much was the chanel valentine scarves? how do you wear them (headscarf, belt, ect)?


 
Thanks! 
The LV earrings were $210 and the shoes were about $600 including tax, etc. And as for the scarves, they were about $150 apiece. I've tried using them in my hair and I can't get it right lol so I stick to threading them in the belt loops of my jeans, tying it in a knot at my side and letting the ends drape down.


----------



## Eponineslove

WOW!  You have a gorgeous collection!  I love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## morgiegirl

dear god...they're beautiful.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> The LV earrings were $210 and the shoes were about $600 including tax, etc. And as for the scarves, they were about $150 apiece. I've tried using them in my hair and I can't get it right lol so I stick to threading them in the belt loops of my jeans, tying it in a knot at my side and letting the ends drape down.


 
Thanks. Wow, the prices are suprisingly somewhat reasonable. I now have three more things to add to my christmas wishlist (and yes, i have already started)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:
			
		

> Thanks. Wow, the prices are suprisingly somewhat reasonable. I now have three more things to add to my christmas wishlist (and yes, i have already started)


 
I know, it's amazing!
And don't feel bad about the early Christmas list lol..I'm lucky since my birthday is November 4th..I get to make a list twice..


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> I know, it's amazing!
> And don't feel bad about the early Christmas list lol..I'm lucky since my birthday is November 4th..I get to make a list twice..


I also have a november birthday myself, so i'm working on two.


----------



## RoseMary

thanks for sharing, rebecca! love it!!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

if you dont mind me asking 
how old are you?


----------



## K_Dub09

Okay on the very first page of this thread, the picture of a LV and the orange one (LV too?), how much was the regular brown LV?? It's an adorable bag.  





Oh and your collection is AMAZING. Worth a lot I assume.


----------



## ladycage

Very nice collection.  Love the Chanel bags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

ohhMRmagazine said:
			
		

> if you dont mind me asking
> how old are you?


 
I'm 20 but going to be 21 in November


----------



## Lvbabydoll

K_Dub09 said:
			
		

> Okay on the very first page of this thread, the picture of a LV and the orange one (LV too?), how much was the regular brown LV?? It's an adorable bag.
> 
> Oh and your collection is AMAZING. Worth a lot I assume.


 
Thanks 
Is it the picture with the LV book in the middle? 
The orange one is the Mandarin Epi Jasmin (it's LV) and the monogram one is the Batignolles Horizontal..it's $815 and you can find it on Designer Handbags, Clothes, Designer Shoes and Louis Vuitton at eLUXURY. Just put Batignolles Horizontal in the search box and it'll come up


----------



## pamela_lv_lover

It is the first time I saw this thread, your collection is absolutely stunning and gorgous, LVBABYDOLL, keep up!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Rebecca, you have such an AMAZING collection for someone your age!*
_*How long have you been collecting?*_
_*All of your bags are totally TDF! Your chanels are gorgeous! *_
_*And i'm lovin' your vernis collection, such a variety of colours!*_
_*Thanks so much for posting!*_
_*xxxRosexxx*_


----------



## LouisLady

are you sellin anything? i would like to buy..hehehe


----------



## Lvbabydoll

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> *Rebecca, you have such an AMAZING collection for someone your age!*
> _*How long have you been collecting?*_
> _*All of your bags are totally TDF! Your chanels are gorgeous! *_
> _*And i'm lovin' your vernis collection, such a variety of colours!*_
> _*Thanks so much for posting!*_
> _*xxxRosexxx*_


 
Aww thanks! 
I've been around LV and Chanel my whole life but just started *really* collecting in about 2003.


----------



## rainbow_rose

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> Aww thanks!
> I've been around LV and Chanel my whole life but just started *really* collecting in about 2003.


 
*Wow im gobsmacked! lol!*
*For 3 years you have an amazing collection!*
*Totally Gorgeous!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> *Wow im gobsmacked! lol!*
> *For 3 years you have an amazing collection!*
> *Totally Gorgeous!*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Darwin

Wow, that's awesome... and could probably pay off my college loans 
I can't let myself buy the stuff I want... No doubt it would be me and my cat living out of my car with 2,000 bags in the trunk.


----------



## Jasmin

Are you wanting to sell any of your LV's bags?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Jasmin said:
			
		

> Are you wanting to sell any of your LV's bags?


 
No I just buy, collect and use them. 
I could never sell any unless I HAD to..I love them all too much


----------



## Yorelica

Love love your MC and vernis collection.

Keep it the superb work girl.  

Btw you said you've been around lv's and chanels all you life so I would assume the addiction is passed on from your mum?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yorelica said:
			
		

> Love love your MC and vernis collection.
> 
> Keep it the superb work girl.
> 
> Btw you said you've been around lv's and chanels all you life so I would assume the addiction is passed on from your mum?


 
Thanks!
And the addiction DEFINITELY came from my mom lol.
She was into bags when I was little then lost interest for awhile and only bought one once in awhile.
Then she got back into them again when I was in high school when she had to pretty much force me to get a purse because she was tired of carrying my stuff in her own bag lol.


----------



## Yorelica

Rebecca: thts awesome. I would love to have a mom like yours 

I look forward to seeing more bags from you !!!  Its so much fun looking at all your pictures. beautiful !


----------



## sandyinspace

*  Oh my god!* 
I cant imagine how i feel when i'm among those gorgeous bags 
*How wonderful  *
 Looking forward to see your fabulous bags more!​


----------



## Logic

hey..i really envy your collection!

One question, i really really REALLY love the pink LV bag....i really love across-the-body type bags and never seen this before. What year was it?? What is it called? I haven't seen it on the LV website b4...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone! 
And *Logic*, the pink cross body bag is the Musette from this year's Perforated collection. I'm not sure how many (if any) are still around, but you can call the Vuitton and they'll tell you for sure


----------



## Logic

Thanks thanks! That musette pink is really cute, i hope it's sort of spacious. I've got my eye on the Minna Street but still holding back as it's quite small like a pochette. You know, it's hard to find the right cross body LV as they don't make many.


----------



## Roomyisbest

Beautiful collection!! Love all the vernis pieces too..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Logic said:
			
		

> Thanks thanks! That musette pink is really cute, i hope it's sort of spacious. I've got my eye on the Minna Street but still holding back as it's quite small like a pochette. You know, it's hard to find the right cross body LV as they don't make many.


 
It's definitely spacious! I love carrying it. The only thing is that I wish the pocket on the inside had a zipper on it since it tends to go forward when you put things in it. So when I take my wallet out then put it back in, it ends up sitting in the pocket instead of the main part of the bag lol. But as far as space goes, it's really nice!

And thanks, roomy!


----------



## lalarinlarin

great collection! im envious...


----------



## LTV

Hands down amazing collection!


----------



## Doja

Spectacular collection!


----------



## whatzerface

Amazing collection!! I love everything!


----------



## harleyquinnred

I absolutly love your yellow chanel bag


----------



## princesslisa

omg let me wipe off the drool of my keybord!! awsome collection!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

your collection is so adorable  specially your LV vernis bags and the chanels with the hearts, i want them all


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks everyone!!


----------



## Nikki76

Gorgeous collection Rebecca! Your Mandarin Epi Jasmin is my absolute favorite, I love that colour    
Too bad it's discontinued...


----------



## mrsamy

All I can say is OMG!  A fabulous collection.


----------



## mydior

OMG im dying for those chanel scarves. Do they still sell them at the stores? or was this a seasonal item? where did u get them and how much?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mydior said:


> OMG im dying for those chanel scarves. Do they still sell them at the stores? or was this a seasonal item? where did u get them and how much?


 
They were about $125 apiece..I don't know if they still have them in the stores though. You can probably call the number and they can tell you for sure. They were from this year's Valentine collection, but be sure you specify that you're looking for the long skinny scarf version, not the big square one


----------



## coco_allure

OMG you have my dream collection right there 0_0"drool"


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's my newest..the Groom Cles...


----------



## Michelle1025

Must get to Rebecca status! Hahahaha. I so envy your collection! You have great taste.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks again Michelle!! 
You WILL catch up soon, I'm thinking. I'm focusing on accessories now (gosh don't even get me started on the list I have going haha) and since you're more for bags instead of accessories...lol.
I can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## missypoo

Great collection Rebecca!!


----------



## jaimiecouture

I never even noticed this was the same Rebecca I know from MySpace!! Anyway, as always I love the mandarin. I am coming to steal it soon, ok?


----------



## keodi

lvbabydoll,
beautiful collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jaimiecouture said:


> I never even noticed this was the same Rebecca I know from MySpace!! Anyway, as always I love the mandarin. I am coming to steal it soon, ok?


 
Haha sure why not  

And thanks all!


----------



## babyglam

I'm kinda new here so forgive me for asking - whats the whole myspace thing you guys are talking about? can i have the site too so i can check it out too?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hi there! The site is myspace.com. A few of us who know each other from over there migrated over here awhile ago. It's just a friend linking site and you can post comments for each other, etc.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My new Plum Suhali agenda with my initials heat stamped!


----------



## bluxcape

that is so cute... congrats.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## Jadore

I  the agenda!..now you must get a plum Le Fab to match


----------



## xoxo_jess

OMG ! I just had a heart attack when i saw the Nicky Hilton for Samantha Thavasa bag!!!! i wanted it so badly! sigh i wish it was still available!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe if I get a Le Fab it'll be the black. I'm in LOVE with that one.

And Jess, I think there might be a couple on ebay right now. They're at retail though. I'll let you know if I see any others around!


----------



## John 5

Lvbabydoll said:


> Hehe if I get a Le Fab it'll be the black. I'm in LOVE with that one.
> 
> And Jess, I think there might be a couple on ebay right now. They're at retail though. I'll let you know if I see any others around!


 
What happened to the white Le Fab I gave you?


----------



## mellyjr

Great collection. Love the color of your agenda.


----------



## lalarinlarin

great collection!


----------



## Doja

Wow!  Spectacular collection!


----------



## loveyaviation

so nice


----------



## theglamorous

great collection.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!!
And John, my Le Fab is not in my hands!!! Send me a tracking number next time!!! Haha. 

Here's my new Vegas Chains bracelet


----------



## Mattd7474

Yeah you need a black Le fab!!! He sent me the white one by mistake


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mattd7474 said:


> Yeah you need a black Le fab!!! He sent me the white one by mistake


 
Haha THAT'S what happened to it!!!
Well now he owes me the black one to make up for his mistake lol.


----------



## ajamesgrly

soooo fab!! I love everything rebecca!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Jamie!! And I love your new things too, by the way!!!


----------



## krispin41

I just scrolled through EVERYTHING and I must say WOW! Thanks for sharing and keep em coming!!


----------



## BQueenGirl

I loveee the vernis!!!


----------



## xoxo_jess

Thanks a lot! i'd really appreciate it! cause i'm not sure which are real and which are fake.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

xoxo_jess said:


> Thanks a lot! i'd really appreciate it! cause i'm not sure which are real and which are fake.


 
No problem! I'll PM you with links to some on ebay if/when I see them if you're interested. As far as I know, they haven't made fakes of the star bags but some stores like Claire's Accessories have come up with some that look really similar, except they don't have the expansion zipper on the bottom of the bag. And longer chains, I think? I saw the picture in a magazine once..the Nicky Hilton ones are SO much more gorgeous, IMO.


----------



## star3777

Your plum Suhali agenda is TDF!!!!!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks star!! I love it so much, I'm having a TON of fun using it lol.


----------



## annaoo

l love your dior.....really love them.....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, annaoo!


----------



## -*Priscilla*->

woowww i'm gonna crying!!!!!!!! I absolutely ADORE those chanel bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww don't cry lol! And thanks, Priscilla!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here are the fuchsia Inclusion ring and red Groom bandeau I got today!


----------



## ShoooSh

Rebecca cant stop starrring at ur goodies 


btw if i may ask , what are the uses of the Groom bandeau ?


----------



## ShoooSh

btw ur initials 

R LV stands for rebecca louis vuitton ?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha. No lol it's Rebecca and my middle name is Lynn and my last name starts with a V. 
Hehe.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Chloe said:


> Rebecca cant stop starrring at ur goodies
> 
> 
> btw if i may ask , what are the uses of the Groom bandeau ?


 
There are a few: you can thread it through your belt loops to add a cute touch to pants or jeans, use it as a twilly for a bag (tie it on the handle), wear it in your hair, or wear it around your neck. There are probably a few more but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## chiaoapple

love your pink LV venir... reminds me of a piece of fluffy candy!


----------



## cmorton

WOW!  that's some collection!


----------



## sekmeht

wow...what an awesome collection....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks! I love being able to share it!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Beautiful collection, Rebecca!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks pupster! 
Your dogs are ADORABLE by the way!!


----------



## COCOGIRL821

Wow...I want to be like you when I grow up.  You make my collection look amature...and we are tha same age!! I'm so jealous but I want to congratulate you.  Your collection is GORGEOUS!!! VERY lucky girl!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol you have gorgeous bags Coco!! 
And thanks :shame:


----------



## courtneyh

omg wow!! amazing collection!! i personally LOVE the yellow chanel bag...amazing!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks courtney!


----------



## ajamesgrly

yay for more new stuff!!! congrats rebecca!!


----------



## bernz84

Lovely collection!


----------



## keodi

becca,
your collection is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks all! 
I'll be adding a few more pieces very soon!


----------



## sophiae

you have the prettiest chanel collection!  me likey!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Sophia!!

I just got these today, finally!!


----------



## Michelle1025

Your collection kicks my collection's ass. Hehe. I love it-as you may already know. You have great style.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol Michelle- but you have pieces I'm super envious of (no need to mention which ones haha). And once you get your Suhali, I'm not going to be able to compete heehee. Nothing beats a Suhali, especially the one you're getting!


----------



## Mattd7474

You have sooooooooooo many accessories Reb! I don't know how you pick and choose! any ways I cant wait for you and Mich. to get your Suhali's and they better both be Black Le Fabs... those are by far the HOTTEST bag EVER!! and you two soooo deserve them! infact... I want mine back from Juan...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha Matt..I just love accessories 
Lol...dang Juan, he's so selfish with your Le Fab!! 
But yup it'll definitely be a black Le Fab. Not sure when because I'm adding stuff that I won't be able to get for very long, but I WILL get one (just for you haha).


----------



## aarti

AHHH how did I miss this collection before!!! I LOVE that chanel hobo.. but by now it will be sold out right.. is it every year?


----------



## Couturegrl

Your new groom accessories are so cute!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

aarti said:


> AHHH how did I miss this collection before!!! I LOVE that chanel hobo.. but by now it will be sold out right.. is it every year?


 
I'm not sure, there might still be some around if you call the Chanel hotline. It also came in a cream color. But recently there were a couple on ebay as well, if you type in CHanel heart or Chanel Valentine. I'm also not sure if they do these every year, but I do know they've come out with different heart pieces each year, just not only for Valentine's Day specifically. Hope that helps!

Thanks!


----------



## patchouli

I have the damier canvas speedy 30 as well  
huge collection Rebecca hehe fun to look at!


----------



## twinkle.tink

OMG! I am dying here!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 

I just got these Multicolore bandeaus from elux today:


----------



## mellecyn

Oh lovely !! how are u going to wear them ?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Around my waist (through the belt loops in my jeans), as a regular scarf or in my hair. I just tried it in my hair the other day with my Groom one and realized it looks pretty cute that way!


----------



## ShoooSh

awwwwwwwwww love love the MC pieces  plz model them for us


----------



## BeckyL

Beautiful collection, every piece is great!


----------



## krazylisa

Very nice you have a ton of LV's


----------



## Nola

Stunning, fantastic!!!!! Love everything!


----------



## Kimmi

You have a wonderful collection!  Your vernis is TDF!  I love that framboise pti you have!!!


----------



## claudine

wow

girl you're in heaven ! lol


----------



## Michelle1025

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just got these Multicolore bandeaus from elux today:


 

Hahahaha. Remember our motto? Buy LV in bulk!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha..I know..and if one is good, two is better!! I have more to add (the orange and white Jack & Lucie keychain and the Damier Azur pochette), but here are my new teddy bear pins. I got the brown one the first day, then decided to get the red one before I left yesterday. Haha.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Kimmi said:


> You have a wonderful collection! Your vernis is TDF! I love that framboise pti you have!!!


 
Thanks! It's actually fuchsia


----------



## sleepykitten

awesome collection!! I just found out your age and your bday from the other thread and we have the same Birtday!!!

Amazing collection at this age


----------



## Lvbabydoll

How funny! I rarely meet anyone with the same birthday-happy belated bday!!

Here are the Jack & Lucie keychain and Damier Azur pochette


----------



## ver1982

Very very nice!


----------



## Michelle1025

I LOVE all the new goodies! The pins are sooo cute and I'm jealous that you got the Jack and Lucie! My sister is just a hater. When do we really NEED anything at LV? I hope they still have it next time I see my SA, when I am NOT with my sister. Hehe. 

Is it too much to request a updated Pochette picture?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Michelle1025 said:


> I LOVE all the new goodies! The pins are sooo cute and I'm jealous that you got the Jack and Lucie! My sister is just a hater. When do we really NEED anything at LV? I hope they still have it next time I see my SA, when I am NOT with my sister. Hehe.
> 
> Is it too much to request a updated Pochette picture?


 
Thanks hehe. And lol. I'm sure they will. If not, you can order it from the Beverly Center store..they had the orange and white one..the Rodeo store only had the brown one. Otherwise, those are the only 2 places I've seen them lately.
I can't wait for the snowman one..that's still coming out I think, right?
Anyway no problem..I'm goin to bed shortly so I'll take one tomorrow


----------



## cat_inluv

Wonderful collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!

Michelle- here's the updated pic you wanted


----------



## Michelle1025

HOLY COW! It's just like I dreamed! I am super envious! WOW. Just wow.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe..with the gold and silver Miroir ones it'll be 13 lol. I'm a bit obsessed with pochettes, I think lol.


----------



## Michelle1025

Hahahaha. I think it's safe to say you have a little bit of a Pochette addiction. LOL!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol for sure! There are still a couple more discontinued ones I want also.


----------



## elle

You need the Trompe pochette!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I know lol!! That's one of the discontinued ones I want to get eventually hehe.


----------



## ms-whitney

omigosh...the chanel planner...i wanted that ...quilt....but in black and white....or white with white c's on it...i knew chanel made something like that but whenever i searched the website it never came up.

is that still available via boutiques?!


----------



## prettyprincess

hi everyone, there is a gucci bag on ebay, the item number is 190049610291
can anyone tell me if its a fake? i saw the same exact bag on a site that sold fake bags and i got an email from another ebayer saying it was fake. i have never seen this style sold by gucci, but i could be wrong. any opinions would be great!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

ms-whitney said:


> omigosh...the chanel planner...i wanted that ...quilt....but in black and white....or white with white c's on it...i knew chanel made something like that but whenever i searched the website it never came up.
> 
> is that still available via boutiques?!


 
It should be! I'd call the Chanel hotline and they can tell you for sure


----------



## Michelle1025

Lvbabydoll said:


> I know lol!! That's one of the discontinued ones I want to get eventually hehe.


 

Maybe you will get one soon! I think Juan is planning to get one for you. Hehe.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Michelle1025 said:


> Maybe you will get one soon! I think Juan is planning to get one for you. Hehe.


 
Haha I'm still waiting for my CB Pap and my black Le Fab..someone's falling down on the job!


----------



## eLVee Me

I   your LV Multi collection to death! You go girlie!!!!!!!


----------



## eLVee Me

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Michelle- here's the updated pic you wanted


The green perfo is awesome!!!


----------



## Claudia

what an incredible, gorgeous family of "sisters" you have  lol
omg................i hope they love their mom and always look charming on her........


----------



## Lvbabydoll

> I  your LV Multi collection to death! You go girlie!!!!!!!





> The green perfo is awesome!!!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse-onality said:


> what an incredible, gorgeous family of "sisters" you have lol
> omg................i hope they love their mom and always look charming on her........


 
Aww you're too sweet!!!  :shame: 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Jadore

love the pouchette's!


----------



## Coachlover123

Gorgeous LV collection!


----------



## knn

wow.  I love your collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks


----------



## Mattd7474

HAHA Juan told me about the pastilles story with you and your mom!

I LAUGHED OUT LOUD!!!

I'll wait for the pics lol! We dont want to spoil any other surprises! haah


----------



## Lawlesslady530

Bag porn! Love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mattd7474 said:


> HAHA Juan told me about the pastilles story with you and your mom!
> 
> I LAUGHED OUT LOUD!!!
> 
> I'll wait for the pics lol! We dont want to spoil any other surprises! haah


 
Haha isn't that funny? I mean it's not TECHNICALLY the one I wanted but like I'm seriously going to return it! My mom was like, well, you can wear it as a bracelet too! I did put my name down for a Bubbles ring which I HOPE will be here soon. Bah. At least my mom hasn't gotten that yet lol...it's always a race to see who ends up buying stuff first. I already know I'm getting the framboise Inclusion speedy keyring and now the pastilles bracelet/extender lol. I ALWAYS ruin the surprise haha  

And lol, Lawlesslady! I guess it IS pretty risque haha


----------



## solitair

im droooling all over ur thread!
can u tell?
amazing collection...dont stop!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks! And don't worry, there's no chance I'll be stopping in the near future lol.


----------



## Farah

I remember that you wantend a J12 Chanel watch for your birthday. Did you get it??

Nice additions to your LV collectio btw!!


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

great collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Farah said:


> I remember that you wantend a J12 Chanel watch for your birthday. Did you get it??
> 
> Nice additions to your LV collectio btw!!


 

Lol thanks!
I posted about the J12 somewhere it in the Chanel forum. I technically HAVE it (it's a plain one in white, no stones), but my parents decided they did a lot for me for my bday (including my LV additions, a mini vacation and some other stuff) so they're saving it for Christmas or whichever holiday they decide to use as an excuse to give it to me haha. I'm just happy I have one for now  
Then when I have it on my hands I'll be like this:  
Hehe.


----------



## Ghost55

Absolutely Beautiful.....Love them all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Ghost!


----------



## MAGs

I love love love love your collection....  Like what Michelle1025 said, I'd like to one day get to Rebecca status. But gosh It would take me years heheheehe!!!!

did I mention that I love your collection? hehehehhe


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks! 
And I LOVE your adorable little Yorkie!!


----------



## Sophia

adopt me rebecca, as your lil asian sis!!!

so we can play dress up with your bags!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha consider yourself adopted!


----------



## John 5

I never get tired of looking at your collection...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha there's your favorite drooly face lol.


----------



## minami

lovely collection !!! absolutely love your Chanels..esp the GST..is it in Navy?
=)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

minami said:


> lovely collection !!! absolutely love your Chanels..esp the GST..is it in Navy?
> =)


 

Thanks! And yep it's navy! It's nice because it's not obviously navy..you can't really tell until you look at it in the light.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New stuff I got my mom for Christmas. But I'll be borrowing the sunglasses


----------



## AddictedToCoach

Ooohhh, those sunglasses are TDF!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I LOVE them, myself so that's why I'll be sure to borrow them lol.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

love the stuff you bought!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## elle

Are you wearing the sunglasses in your avatar? If so, they look great!


----------



## lonelydolly

I  your collection!!


----------



## krispin41

Lvbabydoll said:


> New stuff I got my mom for Christmas. But I'll be borrowing the sunglasses



Oh your Mom is going to LOVE that leopard scarf. And the Hermes one is gorgeous too.


----------



## Gabriella

WOw! 
i love your collection 
when did you get your first louis vuitton????


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Elle- yes! Those are the sunglasses I'm wearing in the avatar! I love them lol. And thanks!

lonelydolly and krispin-thanks! 

Gabriella- Thanks! I got my first LV, the monogram pochette when I was a senior in high school..so when I was 17.  The more patina-ed monogram ones (like the Speedy 30 and the Trocadero) are the ones my mom and I have shared.


----------



## superstar

Your mommy is one lucky lady. Love the shades.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1025

Rebecca! You have the best collection EVER! I am so jealous, it's hard to keep up with you. LOL.


----------



## Mattd7474

I still LOVE those sunglasses! You should have bought your self something!! lol. I know you borrow from eachother but hopefully she got you some nice stuff! that you didnt already spoil


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha Michelle! Thanks! But you've got more of those LE bags I love!!! 

Matt-lol thanks. I got a Primp tank top..that's good enough for now. I can't wait until Christmas. I feel like my parents have some stuff they're not telling me about


----------



## Couturegrl

Love everything, but esp. the new leapord scarf and sunglasses!!

What sunglasses are those, BTW??


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Couturegrl said:


> Love everything, but esp. the new leapord scarf and sunglasses!!
> 
> What sunglasses are those, BTW??


 
Thanks!
They're the Honey Glitter Obsessions
eLUXURY - Louis Vuitton - Obsession Square Sunglasses, Light Glitter Honey Loui


----------



## Couturegrl

^thanks!!! They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

No problem!
And thanks!


----------



## karo

Wooow, this is an amazing collection of LV's.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks karo


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's the Jack & Lucie keychain I got my mom next to the orange and white one I got for my birthday


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My early Christmas present-the Miroir Speedy in silver!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Congrats on your new Speedy Rebecca!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle1025

Love the Miroir and Jack and Lucies (plural!). More reasons to be envious. LOL.


----------



## misspiggy

Wow one of the most lovely bag collection I've ever seen!  Congrats and happy holidays!


----------



## Glamourette

I Absolutely love your collection  !!


----------



## fayden

love your collection~!  love coming back to see what else you've got!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all! Here are my Christmas additions!
Le Pateki puzzle VIP gift, Icons book, silver Miroir Speedy, gold Miroir pochette, yellow Groom bandeau, berry Inclusion Speedy keyring, silver disco ball keyring, blue Groom compact zippe wallet, red PTI wallet and MC Pastilles bracelet.


----------



## twinst8r

Beautiful collection... I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## Michelle1025

WOW!!! Love all the holiday goodies! Congrats times one billion! ; )


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Michelle!!


----------



## speedydelivery

Lvbabydoll said:


> New stuff I got my mom for Christmas. But I'll be borrowing the sunglasses




Wow, those are all really GORGEOUS!  I saw that scarf in another poster's collection and have been really admiring it since, I love all your lv scarves and think the way you describe wearing them sounds so pretty.  I wear the 20 x 20 tied around my neck quite often but mine are no namers, lol.  You really are a true collector, I am in awe of your outstanding collection!  I love the group shots of all the similar styles, like the pochette shot, you have such amazing variety.  which pochette is your favorite?  I am loving that green perfo, and your grafitti one especially!  I checked your age yesterday and can't believe how young you are too, you write so mature.  I feel so old when I say something like that, like I'm about to say, 'kids these days are so much mature compared...'  I'm 33 and feeling ancient, lol.  Your new miroire speedy is breathtaking, that would be my choice if that were in the budget, you def. got the nicest piece from that line!


----------



## speedydelivery

I didn't scroll down all the way to the end pictures and want to say all your gifts were lovely!  The new miroire pichette will look so pretty on a night out, smart getting it in gold so now you get to experience both colors, they both are so pretty, now you got to take a new group shot of those pochettes!   I really love the speedy inclusion key chains, those are just wonderful.  I love the two colors you have best, the pink and beige on for your mom.  I would love to see how the mirror speedy looks on, did you model it in the visuals thread?


----------



## xxsillyx

Wow. Awesome collection. I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

speedydelivery said:


> I didn't scroll down all the way to the end pictures and want to say all your gifts were lovely! The new miroire pichette will look so pretty on a night out, smart getting it in gold so now you get to experience both colors, they both are so pretty, now you got to take a new group shot of those pochettes! I really love the speedy inclusion key chains, those are just wonderful. I love the two colors you have best, the pink and beige on for your mom. I would love to see how the mirror speedy looks on, did you model it in the visuals thread?


 
Aww thanks for all the nice comments, both in this post and the one above it! :shame: 
I do love the pochette..I'd have to say my favorite is either the Cherry Blossom or the Graffiti since they're discontinued pieces. 
And actually yes I did post the picture of myself with both bags in the visual aids thread! They're really great bags..I'm thinking I'll take the gold pochette out today to see how much it fits, etc. It's a lot larger than I thought it'd be so I'm really happy about that! 
And lol I do need some new group shots..I do have a couple of newer updated ones in the "clubs" threads but I'll do a new one with the Miroir as well..I also need a nice Speedy picture! I'll definitely be sure to let you know when I do that


----------



## Mattd7474

You must have been good this year lol! Santa was really good to you!

Love all the new things! Cant wait to see more!

 Matt


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Rebecca!! I'm in  with your collection- so many hot bags! Your collection is my fav that I have seen on the forum!


----------



## speedydelivery

i checked out the visuals thread and your mirror additions look incredible on you, you wear them well and the pastilles bracelet is so beautiful on you too, I just love that one it looks like sooooo much fun to wear, your nails look great too   What was the charm that I thought I saw on the silver speedy?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks guys!!

And speedy, thanks!!!  
The charm that's on the Speedy is the LV silver disco ball one. It's so adorable..I'd really like to have the gold one also.


----------



## bagsnbags

Awesome additions..love all your new goodies. You must have  been good this year. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks Nita! I try to be good


----------



## maritza1973

*Love your collection!!     Best I've seen.  Can't wait to see more of your pictures.  Have a Happy New Year!   *


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Maritza!! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## ShoooSh

rebecca  u got miroir pochette? speedy? do tell


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Chloe said:


> rebecca  u got miroir pochette? speedy? do tell


 
Yes! They're insanely gorgeous..I've carried the Speedy for about a week straight now lol. I'm in LOVE with it. It's horrible because I LOVE my pochette too but I can never choose which one to use at the time. So I've taken to carrying the pochette when I go to Starbucks or something so I get the experience with both lol.

Also I bought the Framboise Bubbles ring today which I'll post later. I'm still debating on which other color to get, either the beige-y one or the light pink. I'm thinking the beige-y one..it'd be really cute!


----------



## lv_addicted

Great Collection!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Got the Bubbles ring in Framboise today. Now I think I want a couple more lol.
It's modeled in the Visual Aids thread also.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

lv_addicted said:


> Great Collection!!!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## ghostjojo

wow....Awesome....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks


----------



## xoAKIxo

never got to comment on your great collection. I love that bubble ring, still debating on getting one myself.


----------



## keya

great collection, LVbabydoll!


----------



## Staci B

Ur whole collection is just AbFab  

I am dying with jealousy right now. Wow :greengrin: 

It's so cute how you have that competition with your mother.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks guys!!


----------



## princess

Wow, I love your Dior, Chanel and Multicolore Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel

Great collection Rebecca. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## msm

can't say anything but only " awsome " . You have an wonderful collection


----------



## ohs0th1ck

you've got quite the collection. 8)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

for one thing, it gets bigger and bigger by the milisecond....fabulous! could you perhaps do a new family shot for us? thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^Lol of which collection? There are too many pieces to put ALL of them in one single shot (believe me I've tried) 
So far I can say though that the MC and Vernis collections haven't changed at all. 
But that'll change once I get the Vernis heart coin purse hehe.


----------



## Couture_Girl

double post...


----------



## deuxxx

wooooow! im such a newbie here i still dont have anything! haha


----------



## Claudia

omg...........i need a paramedic to take my blood pressure
your collection is exquisite...........................

all of them....
but the valentine bag wants me as her Godmother  roflmao

i am in love................


----------



## Lisasbags

I come back to your collection just to drool on my keyboard


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww lol..thanks you guys!!


----------



## ws32tl05

Rebecca,
You have the most beautiful collection I have ever seen! All the bags are amazing!!!


----------



## shopprincess

drools, i love all the chanels, great collection you have


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks ws32tl05 and shopprincess!


----------



## pquiles

I love your chanel collection.  Very beautiful collection as a whole too.


----------



## poisontofu80

oo... I love ur chanel scarves!!


----------



## sophia618

awesome collection Rebecca!!!!

so......how did your mom LOVE the sunnies?!!!  i have a pair too and i just LOOOOOOOVE them!       she is so lucky to have a sweet daughter like you!


----------



## Syntagma

Awesome! It Just Gets Better And Better!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks everyone!! 

And Sophia-thanks!! My mom LOVES the sunglasses! I stole them from her for awhile, then when we went to Disneyland, she took them back. So she has custody of them now


----------



## dervilfal

wow, I am in awe! You're collection is amazing!  I especially love the Chanels.


----------



## Barbiedoll

drooling your collection rocks ..the dior and chanel yummy


----------



## Sina

your collection made me say DAAAAMN. So pretty!


----------



## MarieG

LOVE your Chanels!!!!Fabulous collection, *Lvbabydoll*!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## MiroirPrincess

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks all! Here are my Christmas additions!
> Le Pateki puzzle VIP gift, Icons book, silver Miroir Speedy, gold Miroir pochette, yellow Groom bandeau, berry Inclusion Speedy keyring, silver disco ball keyring, blue Groom compact zippe wallet, red PTI wallet and MC Pastilles bracelet.



I love your collection! I need a miroir silver speedy!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Miroirprincess!!

I picked up my gold Speedy today but the picture isn't coming out nearly as well as I'd like it to, this time of night. Both Speedies in the pic look silver lol. Anyway I did manage to take a pic of the new VIC gift I got today (I opened the gold Speedy when I got home and the box was inside it!)..it's the glass trunk paperweight (more pics are in the VIP gifts thread on the LV clubhouse forum)-


----------



## fuyumi

Lovely Lovely Lovely!


----------



## Michelle1025

AWW! I am so jealous! The gold Speedy, the VIP gift. I am green with envy. LOL. Tell me how you like the gold Speedy. It's the one that got away...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!

And I definitely will, Michelle! I don't know when I'll use it, either tomorrow or Wednesday maybe. I'm just super happy and surprised about the gift. It's so cute!


----------



## superstar

Love the silver speedy. You are one lucky girl with not one but 3 miroir items.


----------



## superstar

OMG! is that you at disneyland with your silver speedy? Now I really hate you. 
Hope you had fun at disneyland. Did you get any compliments on your speedy at the park?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! Here's a halfway decent cell phone pic of the 3 Miroirs together lol. I think I might need to use my regular digi cam though to capture the shine and color.


----------



## apa629

wow! amazing collection
thanx for sharing!


----------



## handbagdreamer

What an amazing collection!  So nice your Mom shares them with you and I am sure she is thinking they will all be yours some day . . . Do you have enough yet to wear a different one each day of the year?  How can you choose?  Do you rotate using them or do you tend to stick to favorites?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks! Most all of them now are mine actually haha. The only one that we switch off with now is the LV Vive Cite GM. I've been buying HER bags for different holidays 
I always rotate..I rarely use the same bag for more than one day at a time, unless I'm at school. Then I switch off between my Chanel totes and my LV Mezzo and Batignolles Horizontal. Those hold the most!
Here's the updated Miroirs pic:


----------



## stefania

that pic looks great!


----------



## michelle779

*Wow you have a great collection! I'm jealous!*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks, mikki!


----------



## Glamourette

your miroirs are so amazing


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, glamourette!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Wow!  I know this is old fashioned, but I love all the monogram pieces - they are great!


----------



## jen512

now that is a collection to die for!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks jen and lovelygarments!!


----------



## John 5

I went from dooling over your LV bags... to your Chanel bags!!!


----------



## Nola

I´ve said it before and I´ll say it again, I love your collection Rebecca!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Reb, im coming over with all my stuff and we can play with all our LV's lol!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks Juan, Nola and Matt!

And Matt-ok!! Bring Ivan and maybe we can get Juan to bring Nick too


----------



## DesigningStyle

My breath is taken away.  Your collection is unbelieveable...someone call 911!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!!


----------



## kuuipo627

OMG . I love everything. I've been :banned:. I guess I'm gonna live vicariously through you. Your bags and accessories are amazing. Your mirror speedys are too beautiful. To dreamthe impossible dream.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol..aww thanks, kuuipo! 
Is that your Cruise bag? I love it! And your kids are so cute too


----------



## JPLovesPurses

Rebecca I love your collection!  Amazing!


----------



## betseylover

you have the most beautiful collection i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks!


----------



## Michelle1025

betseylover said:


> you have the most beautiful collection i have ever seen!!!!


 

ITA! The best collection I've ever seen-EVER!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww Michelle, I'm blushing again


----------



## punkrocklove

Rebecca, How much did you pay for the Chanel Hearts bag? I've been thinking about one of those for a while now...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

The Chanel heart bag was $525


----------



## juicy couture jen

Rebecca you have an absolutely TDF collection.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you purchase next


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks! Don't worry, you won't have to wait too long 

And your baby is adorable!!


----------



## ilzabet

i can't believe i just scrolled through 33 pages....but it was SO worth it!    thank you so much for sharing and letting us all live vicariously through your good taste!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

ilzabet said:


> i can't believe i just scrolled through 33 pages....but it was SO worth it!  thank you so much for sharing and letting us all live vicariously through your good taste!


 
Lol I know! I wish I could get all my pics onto one common page and just keep adding to THAT page lol. Arrrgh.
Anyway thanks!!


----------



## LVOE

I love your collection!


----------



## Velma Kelly

That is an awesome collection! I really like your Chanels.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## Mattd7474

With the way you have been adding to your collection recently, you will NEVER get it all on ONE page lol!!!


----------



## beana90

You really have a great collection...I really love your Mirior bags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Jill!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mattd7474 said:


> With the way you have been adding to your collection recently, you will NEVER get it all on ONE page lol!!!


 
Haha Matt. 

You could be right though


----------



## gee

Wow, your collection is insane!  Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol, thanks


----------



## misschaslyn

I'm new here but your collection is awesome!!!
Love all the Vernis and Mirror!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Welcome to the board!! 

And thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got these today..the Passport holder for my dad's bday, the clear Bubble ring and the white Chanel Grand Shopper tote.


----------



## John 5

Cool new purchases!!!


----------



## Nola

Wow the new purchases are gorgeous! Love the Chanel!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## oahctrec

I love your new Chanel bag! Congrats!! =)


----------



## Lisasbags

Love your collection


----------



## superstar

Love the Chanel


----------



## loungegirl

Sweet collection!


----------



## Michelle1025

You got a Chanel Shopper Tote! Aww! I have my eyes set on the Petite Shopper in pink as my next purchase. The white looks so hot! I'm more jealous than ever. But very happy for you! Hehe.

Congrats on the new goodies, I love the Bubble ring! : )


----------



## Mattd7474

That tote is GORGEOUS!

Tell your dad I might be a few minutes late for his b-day party!! k? lol


----------



## Farah

That Chanel bag is really TDF!!! Now that's what i would call a goody bag!!


----------



## Lisasbags

I  your chanel bags!


----------



## anghelq

gorgeous chanel! love it!


----------



## cami22

OMG I love that black chanel bag in the single-pic. What's the name of that one?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

cami22 said:


> OMG I love that black chanel bag in the single-pic. What's the name of that one?


 
That one is the navy blue w/silver hardware Grand Shopper tote


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Michelle1025 said:


> You got a Chanel Shopper Tote! Aww! I have my eyes set on the Petite Shopper in pink as my next purchase. The white looks so hot! I'm more jealous than ever. But very happy for you! Hehe.
> 
> Congrats on the new goodies, I love the Bubble ring! : )


 
Lol thanks! I saw the white and fell in LOVE. There's only a couple of that one left..well one isn't able to be ordered and there's only one more in the company so I'm lucky I got it when I did lol.
Get the pink PST!! It's GORGEOUS.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Mattd7474 said:


> That tote is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Tell your dad I might be a few minutes late for his b-day party!! k? lol


 
 I'll tell him. We can't start the party without you!!! Hehe.


----------



## Couture_Girl

i love your new chanel!!!!!

okay....okay....i love all your bags!


----------



## ch3rryb3rry

i wish i can steal some of urs....


----------



## Michelle1025

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks! I saw the white and fell in LOVE. There's only a couple of that one left..well one isn't able to be ordered and there's only one more in the company so I'm lucky I got it when I did lol.
> Get the pink PST!! It's GORGEOUS.


 
I have a weakness for PINK!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I know! So GET IT :devil:


----------



## mewlicious

Love the new tote, it's so awesome for summer


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Mitzi!!


----------



## MARY&CO.

OMG!!!  
I so love your collection!!!
I envy you!!!...lol/jK


----------



## bvbirdygirl

wow. my heart stopped.


----------



## Sophia

wheres the pleaty becca?

haha 3


----------



## just_jill325

Rebecca, you've got an awesome collection!!!

I wish the pages have the paperclip icon on the ones where the pages were updated! haha...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
Lol I know..I wish I could update it so everything is one page.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Sophia said:


> wheres the pleaty becca?
> 
> haha 3


 
Lol I'm going to get the mini pleaty eventually...I really don't like the regular pleaty so much


----------



## crystyles

what's the name of the brown canvas LV next to the orange one?


----------



## beana90

Wow!  Your collection is just stunning.


----------



## Michelle1025

crystyles said:


> what's the name of the brown canvas LV next to the orange one?


 
I'm not Rebecca but it's a Batignolles Horizontal aka BH.


----------



## taygalchi

Wow!  My mouth is hanging open!  Love it all, especially the pink Chanel!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

crystyles said:


> what's the name of the brown canvas LV next to the orange one?


 
Yup, the Batignolles Horizontal.


And thanks for answering, Michelle!


----------



## x0oshen

heyy im kinda new to this forum but i lovee your bags i just die looken at them!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol...welcome to the forum!


----------



## sxytegal

I still find myself coming back to see your collection. Darn you and your taste!


----------



## Farah

I love your red PTI wallet. I'm saving for one right now...hope that it will still be available in may.
On the LV site, in monogram groom collection there is no PTI, there is a pochette though....You have the one without the zipper right?

I love your stuff!! Keep it up woman!!
Greets


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yup that's the one! I have the pochette styled wallet that's similar to a PTI. And you're right, I don't have the Zippy..that thing is huge lol..way too big for me


----------



## sweetpnay27

wow gorgeous! so many bags!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New Coeurs in Perle vernis and Pomme d'Amour vernis!


----------



## photoobsessive

oh god girl. you collection never gets old!
and i love how it is a conversational thread all its own!
lovely new coeur's!!

and thanks for all the great info and answers to crazy questions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks, photo! And no problem about answering questions, I don't mind at all


----------



## Lainey

love everything!!


----------



## John 5

Could your collection get any bigger?


----------



## stefania

^^^
Yes and it will, she has great taste!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hahaha. Thanks 

I have a few Inclusion things to pick up in a few days, hopefully. 
In the meantime, here's a better pic of my Coeurs:


----------



## GayleLV

everything is so stunning, finally looked through..i dunno if i commented before but oh well, i'll do it again and again, i love your stuff and you are a total sweetheart too!


----------



## Michelle1025

I love the Pomme Coeur, Rebecca! I really want one.  They both look really cute together actually. Congrats! 

Rebecca buys LV in bulk! I love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

GayleLV said:


> everything is so stunning, finally looked through..i dunno if i commented before but oh well, i'll do it again and again, i love your stuff and you are a total sweetheart too!


 
Aww thanks :shame: 
And thanks Michelle, also!!

Yup, bulk, it is


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Rebecca, you recent pics of your coeur makes me want to order the perle!!!!  it's GORGEOUS, love the white and gold!


----------



## cookiepieface

Michelle1025 said:


> I love the Pomme Coeur, Rebecca! I really want one.  They both look really cute together actually. Congrats!
> 
> Rebecca buys LV in bulk! I love it!



LOL I agree... I love your new hearts... I'd have a hard time picking which one to wear..  I guess thats the trouble when everything LV is HOT


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks Jen and cookiepie!!! Haha..I know, these little accessories are addicting..I was about out the door when I looked again and the white one and realized how gorgeous it really is.


----------



## Mattd7474

Red and White are my FAVORITE colors together! Those hearts are awesome! As of now, I am going to predict when you will add to your collection next lol!


----------



## just_jill325

WOW! you got not one but TWO coeurs?!?!?! Congrats!! lucky gal!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol...thanks Jill and Matt! 

Matt, PM me your predictions


----------



## Blueberry

WOOOOOW You have a *BEAUTIFUL* LV collection!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Blueberry!


----------



## pinki682

Rebecca, really love your your hearts!


----------



## Cheryl24

Love the two new Coeurs Rebecca!!    Just lovely!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks pink and Cheryl!!


----------



## loveallbags5

You're a lucky woman! The most amazing collection-- bar none. ^ ^


----------



## Lvbabydoll

loveallbags5 said:


> You're a lucky woman! The most amazing collection-- bar none. ^ ^


 
Aww thanks:shame:


----------



## konfetti

I love your chanel collection 

verry nice !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, konfetti!


----------



## Veronika

Cool!  I just bookmarked Rebecca's collection, cause i wanna spend some time with it... no time now...  I love her style!!!  this is a great thread...


----------



## Texas Girl

Those hearts are just...........gorgeous!!!  Very nice collection, too.


----------



## petitemn

Rebecca! Your collection is magnificent. I just ordered a basic MC Speedy 25 to start off my LV collection, but I am so in love with the Monogram Groom collection. J'adore ton Miroir Speedys so much! Keep it up, il y a beaucoup de sacs vous avez besoin d'acheter. A bientot!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Veronika said:


> Cool! I just bookmarked Rebecca's collection, cause i wanna spend some time with it... no time now... I love her style!!! this is a great thread...


 
Aww lol thanks!! Do check back often, I do update quite a bit haha.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Texas Girl said:


> Those hearts are just...........gorgeous!!! Very nice collection, too.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

petitemn said:


> Rebecca! Your collection is magnificent. I just ordered a basic MC Speedy 25 to start off my LV collection, but I am so in love with the Monogram Groom collection. J'adore ton Miroir Speedys so much! Keep it up, il y a beaucoup de sacs vous avez besoin d'acheter. A bientot!


 
Aww thanks! I don't think I'll ever stop buying bags lol.
And the Speedy is great to start with-you'll use it a LOT because it's so versatile.
The Miroirs are my favorite at the moment also hehe..thanks again!!


----------



## ghostjojo

wow....how many bags do u have?? I love themmmmm....


----------



## sweetlove

Your collection is tdf!  I adore your new Chanel


----------



## LoliPoP

Awesome  love your lv's collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!


----------



## theglamorous

Lovely.


----------



## superstar

Lvbabydoll said:


> Hahaha. Thanks
> 
> I have a few Inclusion things to pick up in a few days, hopefully.
> In the meantime, here's a better pic of my Coeurs:


 
I Them. 
I can't stop    . The red is gorgeous.


----------



## b0n3k4

your collection is TDF  
make me


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks!!


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

great collection! love the variety


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks


----------



## burberry4me

some of the pics arent showing up 4 me, but as i can see its beautiful


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^If they're the first ones, it's because I deleted them since they weren't watermarked 

All the updates are on pages 3 and on.


----------



## Josephine SD

Wow, I haven't seen your collection till just now and I'm in awe.  You have great taste, as everyone has said previously.


----------



## Lisasbags

The best eye candy!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks Joesphine and Lisa!


----------



## xhollieax

Theres nothing i dont like, i love it all! wow


----------



## OG_Baby

Great collection!


----------



## donna~donna

love your collection!!!


----------



## kymmie

So fabulous.  Now I know why there are fourty pages!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks everyone!


----------



## handbag_luvr

...*hand wiping drool*...what a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## BabyK

Loooooooooooooooove your Chanel collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks


----------



## i love bags

wow!nice!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## vanessa225

The Chanels!  O. M. G.  *swoon*


----------



## eatmylv

I love your LVs


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1025

Rebecca! Can we see some modeling pics of the Beige Cambon Reporter?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Michelle1025 said:


> Rebecca! Can we see some modeling pics of the Beige Cambon Reporter?


 
Hehe sure thing..I'll take em and post em in the Chanel reference thread though


----------



## Lvbabydoll

And they're up, Michelle


----------



## dOostiez

i love ur chanels


----------



## e_pinpin

wow..great bags!! i love ur chanel scarfs


----------



## SilverSea

Love your collection!


----------



## Barbiedoll

LOVELY COLLECTION ..you Chanel's and Dior's too cute


----------



## GerGirl

Lol, can't believe I never posted here...
Love everything, esp. the peach Graffiti Pochette


----------



## DamierFashion

Lvbabydoll said:


>



I LOVE LOVE LOVE your LV collection!!

You have really good taste!  So does your Mother!!  Aw, Very Lucky!!

I have to ask though, in the Juicy pic above, is that one of those High Heel Chairs in the background (pink)?  Or am I crazy?    Cuz it could be a child's slide er something, but it looks like one of thoses chairs that is shaped like a high heel shoe.


----------



## DamierFashion

what i was talking about in my post above:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks and yeah it is one of the shoe chairs . My mom got it for me for Christmas about three years ago and I love it! I'm surprised you recognized it lol you're the first one to!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

And thanks everyone!!!


----------



## hotchilipepper

Absolutely gorgeous collection!!


----------



## maggie7

Just saw you reaching 10.000 posts, Rebecca and had to go and check out this collection  They're lovely, especially your black Chanel's


----------



## spylove22

Love all your bags!


----------



## kookielf124

You have an AWESOME collection!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

yay Rebecca!! 10,000 posts is really an addcition to the TPF!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Couture_Girl said:


> yay Rebecca!! 10,000 posts is really an addcition to the TPF!!


 

Haha you've got that right!


----------



## blew415

Wow Rebecca!  Never really looked through your entire collection.  Truely amazing!


----------



## atomic_femme

Hey, Im from san diego too? what part are you from? I live in eastlake chula vista. LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!!  congrats


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
atomic femme, I'm in the Carmel Valley area


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's my new Pomme Inclusion Speedy keyring and an updated pic of my Inclusions:


----------



## Virginia

Love all your inclusion speedy's!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## teenagemillionaire

Great collection!


----------



## Michelle1025

You got the Speedy! YAY! Finally!


----------



## Mattd7474

Michelle1025 said:


> You got the Speedy! YAY! Finally!


 
haha it only took FOREVER!!!  I was just about to get John to go in half with me and get it for ya! haha


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks Michelle and Matt. 
I don't know how well John would have cooperated with that, he still owes me my black le fab lol.


----------



## superstar

great collection. I want them all.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I'd love to have a couple more rings and bracelets, I love them too!!


----------



## shy-andy

i love your black chanel!! what's the style called? sorry im only familiar with the classic 2.55.. hope you can tell me...

such a wonderful collection!! love it! love it! how cute the keychains of LV... am so envious..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

shy-andy said:


> i love your black chanel!! what's the style called? sorry im only familiar with the classic 2.55.. hope you can tell me...
> 
> such a wonderful collection!! love it! love it! how cute the keychains of LV... am so envious..


 
Thanks! That one is actually navy blue and it's called the Grand Shopper Tote


----------



## AddictedToCoach

Absolutely GORGEOUS!  Awesome collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New Pomme ring and updated Inclusion pic:


----------



## Pameelaluvsvuitton

Gorgeous purses. I'm Jealous =)lol.... let me know if you decide to sell any.


----------



## rebelhuang

WOW!beautiful bag!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

^^ This is totally random and off topic, but i can't believe you met and got a picture with ace!  Were you at one of the concerts or the show?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:


> ^^ This is totally random and off topic, but i can't believe you met and got a picture with ace! Were you at one of the concerts or the show?


 
It was actually a thing he was doing with the Dreyer's ice cream company since they have American Idol flavors..it was just a little concert and a meet and greet. And he is SO nice and cute in person. I had so much fun!


And now for the new purchase, my Pomme Inclusion PM bracelet!


----------



## thereallouis

Great.. 

And totally off topic..

I just bought 4 Sprinkles cupcakes and 3 somehow disappeared... Now I'm sort of sick thinking I ate 20 bucks like in 10 minutes .


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Lvbabydoll said:


> It was actually a thing he was doing with the Dreyer's ice cream company since they have American Idol flavors..it was just a little concert and a meet and greet. And he is SO nice and cute in person. I had so much fun!
> 
> 
> And now for the new purchase, my Pomme Inclusion PM bracelet!


Have you had the ice cream yet? we have the "take the cake" flavor at home and its pretty gosh darn good! i wanna try the cheesecake one too. ok, too random now.
and he is REALLY cute. 
Love the bracelet too! pomme looks really good in person


----------



## Lvbabydoll

thereallouis said:


> Great..
> 
> And totally off topic..
> 
> I just bought 4 Sprinkles cupcakes and 3 somehow disappeared... Now I'm sort of sick thinking I ate 20 bucks like in 10 minutes .


 
 
But it was worth it, no? They're so much better than the ones from the grocery store.

I just got the email for the new ones with the bunnies on them..they're so cute. I think they're carrot cake ones or something though.
My favorite ones are the chocolate and mocha ones. Yum.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:


> Have you had the ice cream yet? we have the "take the cake" flavor at home and its pretty gosh darn good! i wanna try the cheesecake one too. ok, too random now.
> and he is REALLY cute.
> Love the bracelet too! pomme looks really good in person


 
Thanks!

And I LOVE Take the Cake..that's the one I've been voting for. It's so delicious and I love the little sprinkles in it. The other ones are ok but they're more typical like other flavors that are already made..the cake is so different, it just HAS to stay or I'll be so mad lol.


----------



## TarasBags

I love your chanels!


----------



## Narkeasha

Rebecca, you should get a museum build in your house for your collection. It will be awesome, Glass showcase for the LEs and walls of bags etc...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!

And Narkeasha, don't think I haven't thought about it. 
I'm going to do something different with my accessories though, I want to display them better than I have them now.


----------



## thereallouis

Lvbabydoll said:


> But it was worth it, no? They're so much better than the ones from the grocery store.
> 
> I just got the email for the new ones with the bunnies on them..they're so cute. I think they're carrot cake ones or something though.
> My favorite ones are the chocolate and mocha ones. Yum.



Haha.. I'm not going to say it's the best way to spend 20 bux but it's up there ! I savored and enjoyed every bite!!! Too bad up in the Bay they don't have a Sprinkles and they don't ship


----------



## Lvbabydoll

thereallouis said:


> Haha.. I'm not going to say it's the best way to spend 20 bux but it's up there ! I savored and enjoyed every bite!!! Too bad up in the Bay they don't have a Sprinkles and they don't ship


 
Oh I know, I wish they shipped...they only do local deliveries. Arrrgh.
So now I just have to only get them when I'm in the area. 
Oh well I guess now you can save your money by them not shipping them lol.


----------



## Narkeasha

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> And Narkeasha, don't think I haven't thought about it.
> I'm going to do something different with my accessories though, I want to display them better than I have them now.


 

I can't wait till u do that... Its gonna be awesome... My new house is getting ready, I'm transforming the room next to the masterbedroom into a walkin, i need ideas for bag display, point me to some direction if u know any...


----------



## i_love_purse

wow great collection. i love your chanels.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Narkeasha said:


> I can't wait till u do that... Its gonna be awesome... My new house is getting ready, I'm transforming the room next to the masterbedroom into a walkin, i need ideas for bag display, point me to some direction if u know any...


 
Ooh how fun! I don't have that much space to work with since I still live with my parents while I'm in school, but when I get my own place, I'm definitely going to do something similar!

Hmm..maybe one of the Les Extrordinares? Those rhinestone clutches are gorgeous. Or even one of those Glitter bags. I think there are a couple on ebay right now. They're SO pretty.


And thanks, I love purse!


----------



## i love red bags

your collection is amazing !


----------



## redcoral

very nice collection!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!

Here's my new Trunks and Bags Porte Monnaie Round..it's in the greenish color (it's a really faint green):


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Beige Inclusion ring and my updated Inclusion collection picture.


----------



## iSpot

wow!!! very nice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lainey

love all your new stuff!!!  awesome!


----------



## shopping lady

Great collection!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Lvbabydoll said:


> Last pics! Since everyone else is including accessories/shoes too, I decided I should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know everyone's seen the other stuff by now but this was the only pic I had that showed my belt...I took this one awhile ago for myspace.




We're black multicolore shoe twins! Yours are so fantastic. I've used and abused mine but still cuties. I'm waiting with open arms when you get tired of your white ones since they hurt *wink*
Wanted to ask if your brown belt has mini print or if it is full size LVs? That is so cute! Tiny LVs are the cutest thing ever.
I have brown that hubby wears but mine is large print.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Lvbabydoll said:


> But it was worth it, no? They're so much better than the ones from the grocery store.
> 
> I just got the email for the new ones with the bunnies on them..they're so cute. I think they're carrot cake ones or something though.
> My favorite ones are the chocolate and mocha ones. Yum.



Is this the cupcakes you guys are talking about? http://www.sprinklescupcakes.com/

OMG I'm a cupcake freak but I'm in the boonies so I buy those tiny ones from the Walmart bakery. I travel between here and Georgia and Arizona a lot so I can be addicted to them and always be able to find them. lol
I could so go for some quality baked goods!   

Looks like my closest "coming soon" locations are Altanta and Chicago tho. Darn. t

That place has cupcakes for breakfast. That's gotta be heaven.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mlowran said:


> We're black multicolore shoe twins! Yours are so fantastic. I've used and abused mine but still cuties. I'm waiting with open arms when you get tired of your white ones since they hurt *wink*
> Wanted to ask if your brown belt has mini print or if it is full size LVs? That is so cute! Tiny LVs are the cutest thing ever.
> I have brown that hubby wears but mine is large print.


 
Haha. I put them on again the other day and I think I might give them another "go" soon. I guess I can only use them for short jaunts, they aren't my mall walking shoes lol.

And you know, I think on the belt, it's actually an in between print. It's larger than the mini print but smaller than the regular.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Me again- I know I'm bugging ya- but how often do you use your Chanel reporter bag? It's the full size, not the mini- right?  TIA!

I love that color! I have the ballets that shade and would do awful things for the matching bag! lol


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Great collection.  You Juicy Coutures are cute!!*


----------



## starlet

Love, love, love...


----------



## CaptainSpongeBob

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mlowran said:


> Me again- I know I'm bugging ya- but how often do you use your Chanel reporter bag? It's the full size, not the mini- right? TIA!
> 
> I love that color! I have the ballets that shade and would do awful things for the matching bag! lol


 
Haha no worries, you're not bugging me. I use it a decent amount and yup, it's the full sized one. When the mini's came out, I thought I wanted one, but then I saw that they're just about the same price. So I decided against it since I didn't want another one of the same size.
And ah! You have beige flats?! I wanted some for SO long then finally got my black/black patent ones. Now of course, they don't make them anymore. I want more colors!! Argh.
Lol.

And thanks, all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's my new LVOE bandeau and Coach watermelon charm!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I think we need modeling pics of the bandeau tied on the miroir speedy bags!   
I love your taste!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha. No problem, I'll do some cell phone ones tonight. Though the bandeau will be tied on me instead of my bags when I do wear it out lol.


----------



## aribobarixxx

Lvbabydoll said:


> Beige Inclusion ring and my updated Inclusion collection picture.


 
    You're inclusion collection drives me wild! it's pretty much AMAZING!


----------



## BagNuts

your collections are gorgeous i like the colorful chanel whered you get it? and whatr d name if you dont mind


----------



## BrownPaperBag

Hi Lvbabydoll!

Your newest additions are sweeeeet!!!  

BTW, which American Idol contestant is in your avatar?  I didn't watch the last season.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And that's Ace Young


----------



## Lvbabydoll

aribobarixxx said:


> You're inclusion collection drives me wild! it's pretty much AMAZING!


 
Aww thanks! I got the call today for my framboise bangle so I'll be adding that this week too!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

BagNuts said:


> your collections are gorgeous i like the colorful chanel whered you get it? and whatr d name if you dont mind


 
Thanks! I got that last year at the trunk show in Neiman Marcus in Fashion Valley. It's from the Valentine collection.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I made ya a LVbabydoll LVoe miroir egg! lol
Happy Easter!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww how cute!! Thanks!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice stuff!!


----------



## Lainey

love your new stuff!


----------



## Noegirl05

Your collection is simply amazing!!!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

You have the best LV collection!  Just LoVely.


----------



## TFFC

Whoa...I just read through the whole 46 pages of this thread! Surely I deserve an Inclusions bracelet for that, Rebecca? (Pm me for postal address)  

Such a fabulous thread, you keep me reading from all your constant additions! I can't believe how often you buy LV (and in bulk too )! Everyone in your uni classes must be envious of your collection ... keep it coming!


----------



## pretty1983

You have a wonderful collection!!


----------



## CaptainSpongeBob

They are all beautiful, but those Chanels are gorgeous!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks guys!!! 

Here's my newest, the Framboise Inclusion bangle:


----------



## lv_shopaholic

OMG. your collection leaves me speechless but


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks!
Here's my "new" red/creme CB cles and an updated pic of my couple of CB pieces:


----------



## speedydelivery

Cool cles!  Enjoy!  I love the red/creme CB combo, it's underexposed so it's very novel when you see it.   Yours is very pretty bec. the CB is in the perfect spot and there is the right amount of petals around it, lol.  I'm a nut for symmetry.  I have no clue if all cb cles look alike but what I see on yours I really like.    I also like how the yellow/gold LV's look on the pink background.  And finally what I also like about it, which I like on mc cles/wapity/wallets as well are the mini lv's and fleurs, they are so cute when they are mini on pvc.  Oddly enough I don't go for mini lin though, I'm a pvc girl, perhaps if it were done on pvc I'd be all over it, lol!


----------



## blew415

Rebecca, so pretty-


----------



## H_addict

COACH watermelon charm is ADORABLE!!! LOVE all your new additions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!! 

Irene-I know, I LOVE the Coach charm, there aren't any really obvious logos on it so it goes with all my bags (even Chanels).

blew-thanks!!

speedy-Thanks! And I agree, I'm glad the CB is where it is..there's another one on the back in around the same location, but it's smaller than that one. I've seen some pieces where the CB is really cut off and there are barely any on the piece, but this one is perfect! 
Also, they shouldn't all look alike because most fakes will have the CBs in the exact same spot. The authentic ones are much more random. Makes it more fun that way too hehe.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

YAY! Wow that arrived fast! I'm STILL waiting on my stupid bandeau. I filed a non-receipt thing today. I'm ticked. 

Great choice. Love love CB. I have yet to own but have been drooling over it since the Sex and the City girls toted them. Love it. Looks so cute with the pochette! The red is so rare!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Meri Beth! That was the cles I posted about on the new purchases thread lol. I was so afraid it wasn't going to be as great as I thought since I got an amazing deal on it. You know, pictures can be deceiving and all that.
And I know, it only came from San Jose. I was so happy..which was also why I was mad that I didn't get that beige Inclusion ring faster since it only came from LA. But I have it now so I'm happy. 

Ugh though, I hope you get that bandeau!! It's been so long now!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

^^I know  
I've been bandeau crazy for ages and doing without. 
She just answered my email and said it had been sent.

I'm so excited about yours! I love getting a good deal. I was just looking at it thinking wow she probably paid a fortune for one that nice. So glad you got a deal!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Ugh well I hope you get it soon! She probably did the same thing as that one seller I bought from. I know some people aren't exactly up on sending things as soon as they should.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

I just spent 30 mins going through this thread...

I am so in love with your collection..

One day, Im gonna pass down my LVs to my daughter.. like your mum!

*Wish that I have a Mum like yours!* My mum just shakes her head when I buy any new bags..


----------



## mebagsrme

Great collection


----------



## lindalou

Fabulous collection! I love them all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!! 

And thanks, inlovewithvuitt!! My mom is really nice about her bags, she gets a lot of them on her own (then gives me the old, "what, I've had this for awhile!" lol) then passes them onto me when she doesn't carry them anymore (a couple of the Mono bags came from her).
I'm SO glad she has such good taste in bags lol.


----------



## buffinator

your pink chanel is so pretty love it


----------



## sheanabelle

your chanels are beautiful.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## womanchild

You are making me want to go and raid the nearest Chanel store!!


----------



## GayleLV

Beautiul new accessories!!!!!!!! I love the new Rond so much!


----------



## hotchilipepper

Simply amazing collections!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## riffraff

Ooooooo v.v.nice


----------



## Couture_Girl

Rebecca!! Wow.......this has got more than 700 posts in this thread!! As always, I am soooooooo jealous of ur collection!!

(I wish they had a Sprinkles cupcake store around my area)


----------



## marclover

Great collection Rebecca!  You have excellent taste!  This thread was so much fun to look through!


----------



## buffinator

love the pink chanel


----------



## RoseMary

love seeing your new additions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww thanks everyone! :shame:
I have a couple of discontinued pieces coming this week, I can't wait!


----------



## princesslix

Nice bag collection


----------



## DIMPLEZZZZ

Wow.  Beautiful collection.


----------



## superstar

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aww thanks everyone! :shame:
> I have a couple of discontinued pieces coming this week, I can't wait!


 
Can't wait to see what is coming. All I know is it will make me


----------



## Deesie

Gorgeous collection!! I love everything!!


----------



## caley

ok i don't know how on earth i haven't commented on your collection, rebecca. but anywho it is WONDERFUL! your inclusions are so pretty  so what's being added to your collection next?


----------



## leighivy

I have looked at your collection before and never commented. GORGEOUS!! I can't wait to see what you get next!


----------



## Cherry44

Amazing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

superstar said:


> Can't wait to see what is coming. All I know is it will make me


 
Thanks everyone!!! Here's my updated Cherry Blossom collection-I just received the pink/pink pochette and cles yesterday!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ great new additions!  love it!


----------



## Andy_Sach

Very Nice Chanel collection!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I love your chanels.


----------



## Mattd7474

yay for cherry blossom! I love them Rebecca!


----------



## jdw1969

Your closet must look like a purse shrine!! Everything is such a nice piece and well loved and taken care of.Love them all!!


----------



## superstar

I knew it  
Love the cherry blossom.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks everyone!! 
I do try to take really good care of my bags, they're my babies haha.


----------



## Sarika

I love your collection! Especially LVs and Chanel.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!!

Here's my new purchase, the Leopard bandeau styled scarf.


----------



## JuiCy JeSSiCa

Love your collection. I want your Chanel scarves.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Etoile Bandeaus


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's the updated pic of scarves and bandeaus..still missing the black Eye one but I'll update the pic again when I find it.


----------



## superstar

I the LVoe bandeaus and the MC bandeaus.


----------



## Rapunzel

oh my goodness! What beautiful Chanels!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just a couple of updated pics, first is of scarves/bandeaus and second is of vernis pieces (minus the Peppermint pochette wallet my mom is borrowing tonight, the one in the pic is the PTI).
I'm waiting on an ebay purchase and will hopefully be getting my shoes tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i love your vernis and cant wait to see your new stuff  !


----------



## pinki682

Love your updated collection! Just as yummy looking like your cupcakes, Rebecca!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks!!


----------



## babycakes85

love the chanel with hearts


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!

New Grenadine ballet flats


----------



## Glamourette

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> New Grenadine ballet flats


 
Love them  Congrats!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Glamourette!


----------



## Mattd7474

I love those shoes! I never liked them when I saw them online but they are much better looking than I thought!

yay!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Matt! They're SO much nicer in person, trust me. The pic on the website isn't that great at all.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Got my brown/pink CB cles today!! The first is the pic of it and the second is an updated CB collection pic...I know, I know, now I need the red/creme pochette lol.


----------



## Wild Orchid

Okay, my eyes are a bit buggy now!!   I just looked through the majority of these pages for the first time.  I think I would be happy sleeping surrounded by your collection Becca!  Just basking in the gloriousness of all the beauty!  It is such an awesome collection!  You have my pure adoration


----------



## Joydaly

wow! great collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

After adding in the CB cles I got yesterday, here is my updated cles collection, minus my Cerises Porte Monnaie Round and the 4 key holders.


----------



## lilirose

I love your collection, a lot of limited edition ~  ~


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! That's my goal, I love the LE stuff.


----------



## Virginia

*Love coming back to see your new goodies.*


----------



## Kristen

I never get tired of seeing your collection, its absolutely beautiful


----------



## pquiles

What is left to really say, except....WOW!


----------



## jillnjack

Your collection is magnificent!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone!!
I'm going to work on getting all my pics onto one page so they aren't so scattered around.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

i love your collection rebecca! congrats on the new cles!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!
And congrats on the new pochette!


----------



## venetiakim

wonderful collection!


----------



## RudeGal

Just saw this for the first time..I am in complete awe of your collection!!! 

If you do not mind me asking..where in CA are you from? I am also in So. Cal!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^Thanks! I'm in San Diego!


----------



## dumdumsun

wooo I was so tempted to get that yellow chanel of yours too!!!! but i didn't.... it's cute!


----------



## xxcentrix

like it


----------



## RudeGal

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^^Thanks! I'm in San Diego!


 
I love San Diego! I am in Los Angeles.  KINDA close! LOL


----------



## Lvbabydoll

RudeGal said:


> I love San Diego! I am in Los Angeles.  KINDA close! LOL


 
Lol yup, not that far away at all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My 2 new Inclusion bangles (black, beige) and an updated collection pic!


----------



## OG_Baby

Your new babies are fabulous!


----------



## FashionAshley

I love all of your bags & your inclusion pieces!  I really want a pink LV ring now. lol.


----------



## GlamorousLife

OH!! i love your chanel collection specially the yellow one with the hearts what is the name of that bag it is to die for! faboulas collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Sewon, Ashley and GlamorousLife!

GlamorousLife- that one is from last year's Valentine line.


----------



## dervilfal

What a gorgeous collection!  And I love the new bangles!


----------



## fancynancy

I just found this also and am absolutely amazed at your collection!!!!! You are truly an inspiration and make me want to add alot more to my own collection - thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! And thanks for letting me share it here!


----------



## LV_Mandy

Girl that inclusion collection is HOT! Actually, your whole collection is amazing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!! I love your avatar by the way!


----------



## karolynka

omg i love your chanels! what's the name of the big black tote? do you think i can find it in the stores?


----------



## twiggers

WOW Rebecca....I didn't realize you had so much inclusion! You go girl!!!! I have big hands and can't get the darn bangle over my hand  Otherwise I'm sure I'd be buying it all! 
Are you get all the Amarante stuff?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol. I've gotten a lot of it fairly recently actually! I started out with the yellow PM bangle, black cell charm and the Speedy keyrings...the other bracelets and rings were added in the last couple of months hehe. 
I'm definitely getting the Speedy keyring, PM bangle and ring in the Amarante and I hope my store gets it in soon!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

karolynka said:


> omg i love your chanels! what's the name of the big black tote? do you think i can find it in the stores?


 
Thanks! The one in the back or the the square-ish one? The one in the back is the large black/white Ligne Cambon tote and the square-ish one is actually a navy blue with silver hardware Grand Shopper Tote. You MIGHT be able to get ahold of the Cambon tote still but the GST in that particular color is sold out. I think you can get the navy with the gold hardware still though.


----------



## xoxo_jess

Hey rebecca~ great collection so far!
is there anything on your wishlist??


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!
Hmm, my wishlist right now consists of (all LV):
Red/creme CB Papillon and Pochette
Amarante Inclusion ring, bangle and Speedy keyring
Fleurs keyring
Amarante Reade PM

I think that's all for now lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

2 new slideshows with most of my pics (should make viewing the pics easier):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7388567@N04/show/


----------



## Nola

Lvbabydoll said:


> 2 new slideshows with most of my pics (should make viewing the pics easier):
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7388567@N04/show/


 
Link doesn´t work for me


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^Which one?
The photobucket one should for sure (click the picture of the Dior bags).


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Now the Flickr one should work too.


----------



## Material Me

I love your Chanel Bags!  They are great!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## naj

love your channel bags.... gorgeous!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Oh!!! Those inclusion are "WOAH"!!! You have so many of them. Hope you can get the rest of the set soon!


----------



## yeppun_1

WOOOOW!!! your collection is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks all!

Updated Inclusion collection after I added my Amarante pieces today!


----------



## superstar

The Amarante is gorgeous!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## caley

Rebecca, you could make your own LV inclusion boutique!!! love your collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha I'm working on it lol. Just a few more older pieces I'm missing (rose PM bangle and ring, yellow ring and black ring) and my collection will be complete.


----------



## lvfanaddict

your collection has left me umm..........Speechless!
thanks for treating us to your eye candy.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks! :shame:
And no problem!


----------



## GayleLV

Beautiful updated collection rebecca! isin't the amarante inclusions amazing?! Congrats on all your new pieces!!!


----------



## joanniii

I    your inclusions! Especially the Amarante!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! I LOVE the new Amarante Inclusions, I was so happy when my SA called them the day they came out, unlike what happened with the Pomme ones lol.


----------



## blew415

Wow-I knew you had alot of inclusion but, it is still amazing to see all at once!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks blew!


----------



## LVLorri

FABULOUS COLLECTION!  *jealous*


----------



## joann121270

Love the slide show. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks LVLorri and joann!!


----------



## katie123

Rebecca, your collection is gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. I failed in love with your Chanel jumbo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LVLorri

I had to come back and look again!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks hehe.


----------



## pinkrose

Rebecca! I loveeeeee your gorgeous collection. Especially those LE LVs.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## tanj

Love your collection especially your Chanel Reporter!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## mmcgurgan

great collection! i love the shot of all your speedy keychains. too cute!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

WOW You have a fantastic collection. I wish I had the heart coin purse!


----------



## iqaganda

Wow LVbabydoll! I love your Chanels and LVs! They are very beautiful!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks mmcgurgan, luv2buybags and iqaganda!


----------



## elle

I love your updated Inclusion pics! It's so cute how the keychains are all hanging on the wall!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks elle! That's a huge compliment coming from the reigning Inclusion queen!!


----------



## elle

^

I will soon be ousted though (by you I bet!)  Especially now that I've vowed to only buy the bracelets...no more new rings/keychains for me since I don't even use mine at all


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol. Aww that's too bad. But you have the rose, yellow and black rings that are impossible to find. Also the rose PM bracelet...they're so hard to get ahold of these days for a good price. ush:
I like switching the keyrings out on my bags every so often but I'm noticing that since I have more colors of bracelets to wear, I'm wearing them all the time!! 

I meant to ask, did you get your Amarante bracelet yet?


----------



## elle

I'm sure those colors will turn up eventually on ebay...good luck on your search! I would help if I could...but even though I don't use them, I can't bear to part with any, haha.

I haven't gotten my bracelet yet...I've been lazy about it. I used to rush to the boutique to get them because I was afraid they'd sell out, but now I see all those colors on eluxury and I'm just waiting for amarante to show up. Hopefully I'm not screwing myself over...


----------



## kuuipo627

Rebecca, I always love looking through your collection. Absolutely georgeous pieces!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

elle said:


> I'm sure those colors will turn up eventually on ebay...good luck on your search! I would help if I could...but even though I don't use them, I can't bear to part with any, haha.
> 
> I haven't gotten my bracelet yet...I've been lazy about it. I used to rush to the boutique to get them because I was afraid they'd sell out, but now I see all those colors on eluxury and I'm just waiting for amarante to show up. Hopefully I'm not screwing myself over...


 
Lol I know what you mean, even when I don't use things I can't part with them!! But ya they have shown up just not at prices I can pay. 
Anyway I don't *think* you should have a problem, the Amarante is harder to get right now only because it's new..I think you'll be able to get ahold of it eventually and it'll show up on elux in a couple months.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

kuuipo627 said:


> Rebecca, I always love looking through your collection. Absolutely georgeous pieces!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Your collection is TDF!  Every one of your pieces is stunning


----------



## Sophia

Anything new Rebecca?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 
And Sophia, my mom has an Amarante Brentwood and the Amarante Pegase waiting for me. Now if only she'd give them to me, I want to ogle them! Lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My Amarante Pegase!


----------



## Sophia

Gorgeous!

Rebecca, i love it!

Adopt me!!


----------



## Blueberry

Thats a great luggage piece , congrats !


----------



## Booga1003

Rebecca love that amarante luggage . its so beautiful. next you need to keep me posted how does it hold up on a trip. But congrats i love it.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks guys!! Haha Sophia you can be my adopted sister.  

And Booga, I'll be sure to let you know how it wears!


----------



## Sophia

Yay for us!

Will you mom make us wear matching PJS?

Haha, that would be so adorable haha!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha no, she wouldn't but we definitely should. I tend to like ones by Nick & Nora, they have the most adorable prints! Lol.


----------



## Cheryl24

LOVE your new Amarante Pegase Rebecca!!! Congrats!  You have the sweetest Mom!!!


----------



## BagAngel

Fab amarante luggage LV, congrats TDF!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Cheryl and Roz!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

gorgeous new pegase!! 
and nick & nora pajamas are really cute!! (not to butt in or anything....)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! And lol I know, they're so cute. 
Also I like the Coach clutch in your avatar, I went to the outlet over the weekend and they had that and the wristlet. If I would have had a use for it, I definitely would have gotten it. My friend's sister bought the tote-the print  is adorable!


----------



## imgg

LOVE your luggage!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## twiggers

That slide show is fantastic Rebecca! Love it all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Naomi!


----------



## canada's

that luggage piece is tdf!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I keep staring at it too, it's so gorgeous in person.


----------



## spoiledwify

wow!!!!

love your chanel collection, i wish i could start pulling myself to start collecting channel, but everytime i want to buy a channel, i end up getting louis vuitton


----------



## spoiledwify

Lvbabydoll said:


> My Amarante Pegase!


 

i would be very scared to use this pegase:s but thats for sure a pretty color.


----------



## DesignerDiva011

Lvbabydoll said:


> My Amarante Pegase!


WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!! So pretty!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

spoiledwify said:


> i would be very scared to use this pegase:s but thats for sure a pretty color.


 
Haha no airplanes for sure. Though I have a lot of vernis bags as well and they're perfect even after repeated use! Vernis isn't as fragile as it looks.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

DesignerDiva011 said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!! So pretty!


 
Thanks!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love the pink tote...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

The Chanel? Thanks.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks! And lol I know, they're so cute.
> Also I like the Coach clutch in your avatar, I went to the outlet over the weekend and they had that and the wristlet. If I would have had a use for it, I definitely would have gotten it. My friend's sister bought the tote-the print is adorable!


 
oh, thanks =)
i don't own it, but when i first saw it launch online i loved it. Once i got in store however, it wasn't as great for me. I'm just not too keen about a $170 dollar make up case [which also doubles as a small clutch] but still. the print is adorable though!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Your collection is AMAZING!

Ugh I envy you as I'm sure lots on here do!


----------



## paris5

nvm, found some.. but you know what, i had no clue how cheap they were.. i think i might just buy one from LV in bev hills.. i live really close.. hmmm..i think i'll have to wait to do something to deserve it!  that bag was made for me!  i have 2 Louis trunks and always wanted a bag that was equal in quality and classic design as the trunks.... so excitedddd!


----------



## paris5

ahh i'm sorry guys!  wrong forum!  meant to post it in the LV one!  ahahah sorry!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:


> oh, thanks =)
> i don't own it, but when i first saw it launch online i loved it. Once i got in store however, it wasn't as great for me. I'm just not too keen about a $170 dollar make up case [which also doubles as a small clutch] but still. the print is adorable though!


 
Ah, the outlet I saw it at had it for only $65!
The only thing was that it was so silky I was afraid of runining the outside.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

IHeartCoach said:


> Your collection is AMAZING!
> 
> Ugh I envy you as I'm sure lots on here do!


 
Aw thanks!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

Lvbabydoll said:


> Ah, the outlet I saw it at had it for only $65!
> The only thing was that it was so silky I was afraid of runining the outside.


 
oh my gosh! i seriously have to stop at an outlet. I've never been to one before because the nearest one is a couple of hours away, but from the 2nd to the 18th we'll be going to california and vegas and doing lots of shopping so i'll for sure stop at one of the outlet malls (i hear desert hills is great) that has a coach. but sadly they have sales tax over there ush:


----------



## melopuff

Your chanel is soooooooooo cute! Love the bag with the hearts and the scarfs =


----------



## espanv

LOVE the Chanel!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Purse=Heaven said:


> oh my gosh! i seriously have to stop at an outlet. I've never been to one before because the nearest one is a couple of hours away, but from the 2nd to the 18th we'll be going to california and vegas and doing lots of shopping so i'll for sure stop at one of the outlet malls (i hear desert hills is great) that has a coach. but sadly they have sales tax over there ush:


 
I also like the Primm outlet on the way to Vegas, it's great! There was another one that had those perfume print pieces but I don't remember which one it was. The lines are crazy but they have pretty good deals.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks melopuff and espanv!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

So long story short, my mom has had these put away since they came out last year and finally gave them to me today! I love them, the white Charms Pochette wallet and white Cles!


----------



## Mattd7474

OMG Rebecca! How long has she had those? she is a tricky one!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha Matt! I know! She got them last year when they came out them put them away so well she forgot where she put them. 
I just hope she doesn't forgot where she put my Amarante Brentwood, MC Fleurs keychain and MJ mouse flats lol.


----------



## Mattd7474

Well when she leaves, call me and we'll look for them! haha!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha! John told me he'd volunteer to help organize her closet. Join in the party!


----------



## twiggers

Your Mom is too cute Rebecca!!! I'd be in there digging like crazy!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I've tried. :devil:
She hides things too well lol.


----------



## Cheryl24

You need to adopt a bloodhound or something to help you "sniff them out!"    Congrats on the charms pair Rebecca - they're great!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks! And good idea, I just might do that.


----------



## chicbabacool

You have such a classic collection. Your pieces are definitely timeless.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

MC Fleurs keyring


----------



## Mattd7474

yay Reb! you got it! FINALLY she must have given in HAHA!


----------



## scarcici

Great and lovely collection!
Congrats.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!

And lol Matt, I wore her down.


----------



## kimmy

Rebecca ,.. what a sweet mom  - do you share bags???

I love  your fleur keychain


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks kimmy!
We do occasonally but she has her own bags that she uses..by the time she wants to use something, I'm using it or vice versa so we have 2 of a lot of the same things and bags (including the MC Fleurs keyring I just got haha).


----------



## sheanabelle

cute key ring rebecca!


----------



## chiqunique

gosh you have everything that a girl could possibly want!! how can afford all these goodies???!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And I get my pieces from my parents, I sell old things on ebay and I babysit/house sit.


----------



## Mattd7474

what else is mother dearest hiding from us lol? im tired of lookin!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha Matt. Just the Amarante Brentwood and the MJ mouse flats. 
Though the other day we were in the store and I said I liked the black Cabby and she said, "oh, you mean better than the denim one?"
So hmm...I wonder what that means. Lol.


----------



## Mattd7474

my head hurts just thinking about what it could mean! shes too sneaky!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I know but oh well I guess it's good. I love surprises.


----------



## Lovely Peach

Gorgeous collection! All of them are nice. I'm like to see more LV pic. E.g.the photo you carried them.


----------



## handbag*girl

love your collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lovely Peach said:


> Gorgeous collection! All of them are nice. I'm like to see more LV pic. E.g.the photo you carried them.


 
Thanks! All are in the LV visual aids thread. 
Here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=2463476

Or if that link doesn't work, just go to the following link and search for my username, LVbabydoll.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/visual-aids-photos-only-please-29921.html


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Awesome collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got these Coach Legacy Stripe flats today and the LV denim cles!


----------



## peace43

Rebecca:

You have an amazing collection!!!   And lots of variety!!!  Love it!  I need to break out of my mold and buy something other than Mono or Damier.  One of these days....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks peace! Don't worry, you'll definitely do it soon, it's fun to get pieces from other lines.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New Bleu Speedy Inclusion keyring!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

oh wow! rebecca, that speedy inclusion is BEAUTIFUL! 
i wish they made a ring though!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! And I know, I want that and a bracelet! ush:


----------



## vuittonamour

maybe if the styles they did release sell well they will consider making a bracelet in the bleu


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I hope so! My dream pieces are a bleu ring/bangle and a white bangle like the Speedy keyring (instead of transparent).


----------



## lunatwinkle

i love your chanel scarves! i've not seen those before! aaaah, i want one too now! thx for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks!!


----------



## Alaska

\
OH my!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe I know! It's such a gorgeous color, I'm in love.


----------



## KaiieCHANEL

I love your collection Rebecca!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I got my black Inclusion ring today!


----------



## Westie LV'er

Rebecca your collection is TDF!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## nycgr1

hi there
you truly have a beautiful collection.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## xoxo_jess

Hey Rebecca! what are your thoughts on the cloud bags?
for me, i'd love to see them irl! love the new stuff btw !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! And I LOVE the Cloud bags. I really wish one was in my budget because I think they're SO gorgeous. Maybe someday..
Anyway, my new rose PM Inclusion bangle and an updated Inclusion pic are here!


----------



## superstar

Your inclusion collection is amazing. I added how much its worth and it's over $6,000. WOW! Must be nice.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks. Luckily I didn't have to pay retail for some of the discontinued pieces.


----------



## Mattd7474

Your almost @ 20,000 posts! YAY! what will you celebrate with lol?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha I have no idea. I'm going to the trunk show today, maybe I'll find something. I really want an Amarante Cles though.


----------



## sheanabelle

gorgeous inclusion collection!


----------



## jenniletv

You have an excellent collection.  Do you share bags with your mom or are they all yours?
So jealous!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! And yup, they're all mine now. 
Though she did borrow my gold Miroir Speedy once.


----------



## jenniletv

Well that's what mother's do, LOL!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Frozen_Alaska said:


> \
> OH my!!


 
*Is this a new inclusion color?*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

LVuittonLover said:


> *Is this a new inclusion color?*


 
Yup! It just came out last week. The only pieces they're coming out with are that, the hair cubes and the cell phone charm.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jenniletv said:


> Well that's what mother's do, LOL!!


 
Lol. Not that I mind. We both love our bags.


----------



## missruby

You have such a great collection!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got the Amarante Cles today, it's gorgeous!


----------



## miss oinky

Congrats


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Speechless.. 
Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## RoseMary

absolutely amazing collection!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ah, Rebecca, it's so much fun reading through this thread and seeing all the amazing things you've added!!!! Simply stunning. Hopefully I'll have a collection like this someday!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone! I'm glad I can share it with you all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

New Coach Lona wedges in blue.


----------



## FALLAX COR

the amarante cles is beautiful. the color is so rich and deep!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## ajamesgrly

cute wedges!! they look so cheerful!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks Jamie! I love the style, they're actually really comfortable.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

rebecca! stop making us so jealous. those new coach wedges are gorgeous! i've never seen them before


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks. I love those wedges, they're from a couple of years ago. My friend had the pink ones and I always admired them, then I found the pink ones AND the blue. So I had to have them both. I'm amazed at how comfy they are for the height. The style is called "Lona" by the way.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stunning collection, Rebecca!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## jdw1969

I love the amarante cles!! I want one!


----------



## ChristyR143

HOLY MOLEY GIRL!!!!  Your collection is nothing short of amazing!!!  If you don't mind my asking, how long have you been collecting, and what do you do for a living?

Sheesh!  I bet your room is like dying and walking into LV heaven!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks. 
I actually got a lot of my pieces from my mom and dad (they're incredibly generous lol ) but a lot of the accessories are all my own purchases. I had a lot saved up from holidays, birthdays, etc. and I currently just sell things on ebay. Fortunately, I live with my parents so the majority of my "income" can be spent on fun things for now lol.


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow! What a lucky gal!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

Rebecca, are those the shoes you and I were talking about that one day that you liked? I love the blue on them!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol I believe they were. They're SO comfy and now I MUST find the green ones since I already have the pink ones.


----------



## RoseMary

love your new shoes  !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks! I wore them for the first time yesterday and love them!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Amazing Collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## savvyblonde

your new coach wedges!


----------



## mskellybag

wowwww striking collections  looking at them is just amazing


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks savvyblonde and srierani!


----------



## sarah1029

I always love coming here to look at your collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks, I'm glad I can provide the entertainment!


----------



## mmcgurgan

i had to come back for another look. beautiful collection! do you ever wear all of the inclusion bracelets at once? i totally would if i had your collection. fun. fun.


----------



## Kimmi

Lvbabydoll said:


> New Bleu Speedy Inclusion keyring!


 your new keyring.  You have such gorgoeus things!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Kimmi!

And mmcgurgan, lol no way. My limit is 2, otherwise I'd look like a gypsy.


----------



## love_chanel

Wonderful collection! I just recently purchased the Chanel Navy Blue GST in silver.  Originally, I wanted the black in silver, but they were sold out and so I went with the blue because it almost looks black.  Now I'm having doubts and am thinking abt exchanging the blue for the black.  How has the blue worked for you? I don't normally buy such expensive bags and wanted something I could get a lot of mileage out of. THanks for your input!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! I actually find that the blue works out for me because it's SO dark, it almost looks black until it's under light. I really like it, hopefully you decide to keep it, if not, you should probably get another style in the black.


----------



## love_chanel

Thanks! Any suggestions on other Chanel styles I should consider?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hmm, have you checked out the GST in the newer bordeaux color? Some people over on the Chanel board have gotten them and it's SO pretty.
Otherwise, I really like the Jumbo flap since it's larger and can fit more things in it. 
Lol I haven't been to a Chanel store for awhile so I don't know what other versatile bags are still available, only the more seasonal ones.


----------



## FrankieP

Love your slideshow, Rebecca! You have such an amazingly comprehensive collection that this thread could also serve as a reference thread too!


----------



## laura12

I love your collection!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Lvbabydoll said:


> Yup! It just came out last week. The only pieces they're coming out with are that, the hair cubes and the cell phone charm.


*Aww man, I would LVOE to have a bracelet that color. *


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks FrankieP and Laura!

And yeah I know, LVuittonLover, I'd love a bracelet and ring in that color.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yay, new black colorful trunks and bags bandeau and rose Inclusion ring!


----------



## Iluvechanel

Awesome Chanels I love them


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh wow Rebecca!  I hadn't seen that new Trunks & Bags bandeau.  It's so pretty and so girly!!  Love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Iluvechanel and luvpurses24!
I know, the bandeau is so pretty! It also comes in white, which I think I'll have to get eventually lol.


----------



## lux et veritas

Absolutley stunning collection! I have two questions for LVBabydoll:

1. How long have you been collecting for? Specifically your LVs?
2. What is the name of the yellow chanel bag with the hearts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
I've been collecting for a few years, since about 2003. A couple of the monogram bags were my mom's (Speedy 30, Ellipse shopper, Trocadero), which she handed down to me then as well. 
And the yellow chanel bag didn't really seem to have a specific name. It's from the Valentine line and the tag just said "hobo." Lol. It's really small though I so guess it just refers to the shape, not the size.


----------



## lux et veritas

Lvbabydoll said:


> And the yellow chanel bag didn't really seem to have a specific name. It's from the Valentine line and the tag just said "hobo." Lol. It's really small though I so guess it just refers to the shape, not the size.



Oh, okay.  I thought it might have a specific name like LVs. Thanks.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

No problem! The Chanel's don't really have a specific name so you really just have to describe them sometimes, even when you go in the boutique! Lol. Anyway, glad that helped!


----------



## aka*kirara

you have a lovely collection!~ especially the inclusions~ you are a very lucky girl!!~


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks! And I know, I feel so lucky to have been able to get the pieces I have.


----------



## 2starsonmyback

My Goodness! I know you probably don't need to hear it again, but wow! Beautiful collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks! It's ok, each comment means a lot to me!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got my Monogram Shine Porte Monnaie today! It's so cute.


----------



## rileygirl

^^^Oh, loving the shine on that one!  Great find!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks rileygirl!! I got it for a steal too, only $76!!


----------



## superstar

wow! that was a steal. Congrats.


----------



## ive_flipped

All I can say is WOW!!! That is an amazing collection. I am in awe of how many pieces you have in it. LOVE IT ALL


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks so much!!!


----------



## FrankieP

Any chance of a group shot, an _everything_ shot??


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha believe me, I've tried. I had to resort to the grouped-by-line shots.


----------



## skyblue

i love your collection!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I wouldn't be surprised if your mom bought you that "Shine" wallet and its still hiding in her closet because she forgot about it hahahah.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha ya seriously. Buuut I can show you the auction I bought it from. 
The seller listed it all weird, it wasn't even listed under the right line name! Haha.


----------



## mmcgurgan

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks rileygirl!! I got it for a steal too, only $76!!



super cute! and a great price!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## fashion4forward

Oh my goodness!  I hope you have insurance on all those bags   Gorgeous collection!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Oh, Rebecca, is there anything you have that I DON'T love?? I think not! 

I think you have the most amazing collection EVER, I keep coming back to see what other goodies you got!!


----------



## elle

Ooh, what a steal! Love the Shine wallet


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks fashionforward, Margaret and Lulu! I have a new piece coming soon, it's another discontinued one. Nothing big but I hope to use it for my birthday.


----------



## JuicyBag

I love your collection its amazing  and your Chanel Reporter is so HOOOT


----------



## spylove22

Was fun watching your slideshow, great LV's!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! My "new" purchase that arrived on Wednesday, the silver Vernis Lexington!


----------



## Lynpink

Your collection never ceases to amaze me!!!


----------



## gilaabiss

great bags!


----------



## exotikittenx

OMG your collection is one of the most unbelievable I have EVER seen, if not THE most!!!  Wow!  Love your speedies and cherry blossoms, too!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks Lynpink, gilaabiss and exotikittenx!


----------



## DC5Chick06

Your collection is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## gwen_dlc

WOW... I love your chanel collection.  I just got my very first Chanel bag a few days ago.  Can't wait to get more!  I really like your black shopping tote!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!

And gwen_dlc, congrats on the Chanel! If you're like me, you won't want to stop using it lol.


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

*Rebecca*~all I can say in regard of your collection:greengrin: and *WoW*. Such beautiful display
Your SA must loves you and you're definite a LV ~VIP:excl: BTW, when are you going to MOCA? Would love to carpool with you...probably I would  while watching you buying up the storm. LMK.
~~Michele~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:tpfrox:


----------



## solitair

nice!
keep up the good work


----------



## SweetPurple

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!! My "new" purchase that arrived on Wednesday, the silver Vernis Lexington!


Great addition to an already awesome collection!


----------



## mollycat

Love the Jasmine in Mandarin


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Bday items!! My mom also ended up getting an MM as well.
In this pic are my Neverfull MM, Rond and Conspiration GM sunglasses! I also have another little jewelry item coming soon.


----------



## tarabag

omg your collection is TO DIE FOR (i had to spell it out HAHA)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! :shame:


----------



## Cheryl24

Love your birthday presents Rebecca!!  Looks like you had a great day...and you deserved it!


----------



## superstar

Happy Be-lated Birthday! Congrats on your new LV goodies.


----------



## MissCrystal

wow what a stunning collection your a lucky girl


----------



## SweetPurple

Lvbabydoll said:


> Bday items!! My mom also ended up getting an MM as well.
> In this pic are my Neverfull MM, Rond and Conspiration GM sunglasses! I also have another little jewelry item coming soon.


Great additions  Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone! I was hoping to add the picture in of my last item I was waiting for today. The mail person left a slip in the door and my mom was HERE all day. UGH!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

oooooohh! congrats rebecca and happy birthdayy :] 

love ALL your stuff :] its goregeous 

i wish to have a collection like you when i grow uppp


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!

A newer addition, the Damier bear pin for my mom for Christmas!
Here are my Murakami items from MOCA too. Only things missing are the DOB mug and the big book.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Also, the Coach items I got for my birthday...the snowman charm is from my mom and the cell charm is from a friend.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Happy belated, belated Birthday Rebecca! Your new gifts are awesome


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Lvbabydoll said:


> Also, the Coach items I got for my birthday...the snowman charm is from my mom and the cell charm is from a friend.


 

the snowman is so cute. do you know how long the non LV items will be availible at MOCA?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Love the Chanel!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Happy much belated birthday, Rebecca! 

Wow, so many gorgeous pieces since I last visited..hmm, let's see..

- Lexington: LOVE the silver!
- MOCA: so unique...loving this line! 
- Damier Bear Pin: tooo cute 
- Murakami items: Aw, I love all the color and cute-ness of it all! I wish I was back in CA [my home ] so I could go see the exhibit! 
- Coach things: love them, the snowman is adorable...

Congrats on everything!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone!!! 
lvuittonaddict, I believe the general Murakami items will be available there until February, during the full run of the exhibit.


Here's my newest (and last for awhile lol) addition, the yellow Inclusion ring!


----------



## w0ot

the coach snowman is nice !!


----------



## char9000

Lvbabydoll said:


> *Dior*


 
They are all so beautiful! I especially love these Dior bags!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!


----------



## SweetPurple

That coach snowman is adorable, is that mean you are ready for christmas? hee hee!  ... love all the hearts on the phone charm too! Great additions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks SweetPurple! I guess it does! 


Here's my newest and last addition for awhile, the white MC mirror!


----------



## hellokitty4506

i LOVE that black chanel tote with the chain handles. how much do those retail for and by any chance would you tell me the model name?


----------



## Babestaaa

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks SweetPurple! I guess it does!
> 
> 
> Here's my newest and last addition for awhile, the white MC mirror!


 
becki, u keep saying last addition for awhile..i think ur teasing


----------



## singsongjones

I love your Chanels, especially that tan/black Cambon. Hot!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

hellokitty4506- Thanks! It's the Grand Shopper Tote. They're still available though in this current season's colors (I LOVE the burgundy one). When I got mine, the retail was around $1600 though with that last huge price increase Chanel had, I believe it's about $2000 now. ush:

Babestaaa- Lol I keep thinking whatever I buy will be the last thing but then I end up finding something I HAVE to have. I think this will be it until Christmas though, I need to buy presents for everyone else, not me haha.

singsongjones- Thanks!!


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

All I can say is WOW..I just went through 70 pages and it is an amazing collection.  I believe someone said something along the lines of "bag porn" and they got it right.  Beautiful..every single piece!!  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## cascherping

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw lol, thanks Guilty Pleasure and cascherping! For quicker viewing, page 53 has slideshows for quicker viewing.


----------



## honey_teddy

Awesome collection! WOW!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks honey_teddy!


----------



## bootilicious

Wow gorgeous collection - love the slideshow !


----------



## Mattd7474

Finally got the MC mirror! yay!

I forgot about the teddy brooch, didn't think any were still around from the 2nd release right?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I know! Now I want to find the black one. 
Hah as for the Damier bear, I bought it from someone-I just HAD to lol. It was in the first release and came with the turtle pin too but I bought this one separately.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Rebecca - your collection is sooo awesome!
I come back just to drool at your pics. Love the styles in your collection and really love your Chanels!

If you had to pick the top three bags you use as everyday bags - what would they be?
(not special occasions, but everyday usage)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!
Hmm..definitely my BH and my MOCA Neverfull. As for the third one....probably my navy GST. I get a lot of good out of totes for school.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I use totes alot too and happy you are getting your education in style!

You have so many great ones to choose from I was wondering which ones got daily use


----------



## Couture_Girl

hi Rebecca :]

love your collection! I love the new lexington and the mirror :]

Congrats


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, me too!
I never thought I'd get another Lex since they're so small but when I saw the silver I HAD to have it.


----------



## poonski

Wow, Rebecca you have an absolutely beautiful HUGE collection, especially your inclusions, how do you manage to use all of them? Do you have a hard time picking out which to wear everyday?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks!
It's not really that hard since I plan my outfit around what bags and accessories I want to use that day.


----------



## violathebee

your chanels are gorgey!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## babyshingo

love that Pink LV


----------



## sunnivain

Ok, I normally dont like coach, but those wedges put me in awe


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Aw thanks! Same here, I LOVE the shoes, they're my favorite.


----------



## andicandi3x12

OMG!  I just finished the slideshow. Are you sure you aren't Kimora Lee Simmons??? You have an obscenly gorgeous stunning jaw dropping amount of LV. all of those Cles' I would die... Do you ever sit down and just think I have all these bags and it is better than any LV boutique! I love it! GREAT COLLECTION.


----------



## GayleLV

Love all the new accesorries so much! I adore that coach snowman, he's so adorable with his lil hat on his lil head =p. Happy super belated b-day and love everything once again!!!! xoxo


----------



## j0s1e267

You have an AWESOME collection!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

andi- Lol no, I wish! She has hers stored so nicely and has an AMAZING collection. 
And I do, sometimes it's hard to pick a bag hehe.

Gayle- it's great to hear from you again! Thanks!!

j0s1e- Aw thanks!


----------



## lecolquitt

oh lady vuitton Im sure Ive told youthis many of times but your collction just WOWS me. Everytime  loves it! Thanks for making time to cmmnt on my frivolous collection (in comparison to yours ;]) hahha


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks, I saw that you posted your bags and I had to comment.
Haha, your collection is amazing which I'm sure you already know!
I may need to steal your Globe Shopper from you.


----------



## lecolquitt

HAHAHA you move to LA, and I'll WILLINGLY let you have it, just bc I have an insured shopping partner. LOL i'm actually thinking about transferring to SD! Ugh Imagine us hahahaha ridiculous. Didn't make it to MOCA today my throat is killing me.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha omg that would be insane!! I think it's better to be up there though, shopping down here is nowhere near as fun as up in LA. 
And no problem about MOCA, no rush! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Joke

I just finished browsing thru the 72 pages, and that took quite a long time, but I can honestly say I'm satisfied for the day .


----------



## halabackgal

Love your Chanel purses! Cool~


----------



## blew415

Rebecca- just had to get my lv pic fix!


----------



## The tall one

ohhhh i likey


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw lol thanks everyone!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wowoowowowowo......FABULOUS


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe thanks pradafanatic!


----------



## yeppun_1

you have the AWESOME-est collection ever!


----------



## aquablueness

andicandi3x12 said:


> OMG!  I just finished the slideshow. Are you sure you aren't Kimora Lee Simmons??? You have an obscenly gorgeous stunning jaw dropping amount of LV. all of those Cles' I would die... Do you ever sit down and just think I have all these bags and it is better than any LV boutique! I love it! GREAT COLLECTION.


 

hehe, great way to put it, "aren't you Kimora Lee Simmons???" i knowww! she has a stunning collection and i always come back to this page to look at the beauties


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks guys!!
Here's my Christmas present that I got tonight, the Amarante Brentwood!


----------



## champagnekissxo

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks guys!!
> Here's my Christmas present that I got tonight, the Amarante Brentwood!


 
That color is so beautiful, it's almost like a dark red wine. =)


----------



## lecolquitt

REBECCA AS SOON AS I READ THE FBOOK MSG I SHOT TO TPF! HAHAHA
LOVE IT, JUST GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!. LMAO I'd so purchase this...if I were a grl ! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
Haha Corey, I had to message you there too. 
I think you SHOULD get it lol.


----------



## blew415

Rebecca-love the amarante....so pretty


----------



## PrincessMe

Love your new Bag!! I saw one IRl the other day and it OMg it was so stunning!! ur going to look so gorgeous together!!


----------



## evaqueen

love the key ring~~


----------



## lecolquitt

Hahaha With her blessing--Oh so tempting hahahaha.
Loving it. I need to take picture of my few small [thanks to my H spree] presents. Hahaha.


Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> Haha Corey, I had to message you there too.
> I think you SHOULD get it lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!!

Here's my Gray GM Inclusion bangle and ring.


----------



## LouisVuittonBoy

LOVEEEEEE ITTTTTTTT I Love LV but the chanell IS also FABULous  LOve it allll


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## ajamesgrly

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks guys!!
> Here's my Christmas present that I got tonight, the Amarante Brentwood!


 
I love this bag so much! congrats rebecca!  I saw one with patina and it was gorgeous! loving the silver inclusions too!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks Jamie! I love this bag too, it's sooo pretty. I can't wait until it patinas a bit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

The Inclusions are so pretty..love the grey. Gorgeous Amarante too! Congrats!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## blew415

Your inclusion pieces are so pretty...jealous!


----------



## Limarie

Lvbabydoll said:


> 2 new slideshows with most of my pics (should make viewing the pics easier):
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7388567@N04/show/




You have an amazing collection...to die for! Love it!


----------



## Mattd7474

I feel like I commented on your new Brentwood already but....

I LOVE IT! It is my FAVORITE VERNIS BAG!!!

How's the Pegase?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks, mine too!!
As for the Pegase, it's doing well, still in the dustbag. I used it once...I WILL use it again but I have to actually GO somewhere before that can happen lol.
Here's my Amarante clan:


----------



## Mattd7474

That is a beautiful collection!! You are enabling me to get a pegase, not a vernis one but a 60 and its bad because I want other things! HAHA


----------



## Krystle

{{speechless}} Incredible collection!  I am a bit obsessed with the Chanels!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!!

And Matt, get one!! You know you want one.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I love your grey inclusion pieces, gorgeous color!


----------



## Cheryl24

The Amarante family pic is stunning!!


----------



## thalillady

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## Kimmi

Oh! Your grey inclusion bangle and ring are just tdf!  I love them!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thalillady. 

And thanks Kimmi! It's such a pretty, shimmery color, I think it's one of my favorite Inclusion colors!


----------



## RoseMary

gorgeous collection!!


----------



## jessi5786

gasp*  Your collection is stunning!  Every single collection I look like seems to outdo the other and wow, yours is just...wow!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks RoseMary and jessi5786. :shame:


----------



## i love lv!

*WOW!!!  ABSOLUTELY WOW!!!  YOU HAVE THERE THE MOST WONDERFUL LV COLLECTION I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!  I ENVY YOU!!!  How long have you been collecting LV's?*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks. 
My mom has had LVs since I was little (some of the Mono bags in my collection were hers that she gave to me) but I was never interested until February of 2003 when I got my first LV, the Mono Pochette. So almost 5 years now.


----------



## i love lv!

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aw thanks.
> My mom has had LVs since I was little (some of the Mono bags in my collection were hers that she gave to me) but I was never interested until February of 2003 when I got my first LV, the Mono Pochette. So almost 5 years now.


I still can't get over it.  You have a LOTof LV's!  You're very lucky to have had some stuff handed down to you by your mother.  I plan to do exactly what your mother did and hope that my daughter would one day love LV's too.  I am 33 and have a 7-year old daughter, so I am really hoping that by the time she's a teenager, I would have even just a fifth of your treasure!  Haha.  Good enough for me and my daughter.


----------



## cutiesmile

I've never commented on your great massive collection although I already bookmarked your slide show a couple of weeks ago and I love looking at them and . But dropping by now to say that everything is just gorgeous! I... love.. everything!  Please post more and more pics when you get new treasuresss!! 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jennzpurseblog

omg LVbabydoll... i looove your collection! i had the most fun scrolling through the pictures of ur collection haha.  i was wondering... does LV send u those vip gifts (ie paperweight, etc)?


----------



## Bagnista

Love your Chanel's...


----------



## schmoo320

You have an AMAZING collection of bags, scarves and jewelery!  WOW!!!
I love it all!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone!!
jen- no, they just give them to you every so often when you're in the store. I haven't gotten anymore gifts for like a year; the last one was that crystal trunk last January. 

Anyway, here are my 2 new-to-me bags...the baby blue Lexington and the Bronze Thompson St.!


----------



## rileygirl

^^Oh, I love that Bronze Thompson.  I have always always wanted one!  She's in amazing shape!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks and I know, it's pretty much perfect! It's a little bit smaller than I thought it'd be but I still love it. I think I'm going to use it today.


----------



## photoobsessive

youve got a great collection, never fails to floor me~!


----------



## JAN!

Okay I think you have the biggest collection I have ever seen. 

Even with my recent frustration with LV, the mirroir pieces still make me drool. Just a little.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love the two new Vernis bags, Rebecca, especially the Lexington. The color is so pretty!! 

I love dropping by because you always have something new...


----------



## Keane Fan

yep , you continue to astound me.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hehe aww thanks everyone. 
My next thing *hopefully* will be the Violette heart. I don't know if I got on the list too late though.


----------



## LT bag lady

That caramel CHanel is very nice!'
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TMM1489

The Chanel collection is beautiful!!


----------



## BagAngel

Congrats LV, love the bronze. I am looking for the Tompkins Square in bronze!


----------



## betseylover

your collection is to die for and unreal!!! enjoy it all, and i am sure u do!


----------



## BalenciagaLove1

Just went through ALL 76 pages tonight!  Hehe couldn't help myself, plus tomorrow is a holiday - so I don't have to wake up early!  Love your collection, you're one lucky girl!!!  Can't wait to check back later and see what else you've added to the lot!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonjour

Oh my goodness, your collection is absolutely amazing. I love it!

Not to be rude or anything but how do you afford all this?! Please tell me your secret...


----------



## Kimmi

That Bronze Thompson is such a great colour!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone. 
I'm waiting on an Inclusion ring I got from elux a couple of days ago, not sure when I'll get it though. 
And Bonjour- I'm lucky enough to have very generous parents...they've bought quite a few of them for me for birthdays and holidays but all of my recent additions have been bought by me. I sell a lot of stuff on ebay and it helps to finance my collection lol. I had to buy textbooks over the weekend though so I won't be able to get anything for awhile.


----------



## Kalai711

Wow... I am new to the forum.... and loving your channel collection...delicious!!


----------



## SassyCallie26

woww!!! that is a ton of bags girl!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks :shame:


----------



## SassyCallie26

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks :shame:


 

can you look at the pictures i just posted and very if it is a real louis vuitton or not please!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Done.


----------



## Veronika

Nice. Awesome slideshow. Sure brightened up my day!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks, Veronika!


----------



## [coco]

Excuse me whilst I wipe the drool off my keyboard!!
Your warbrobe must be like a boutique!!
beautiful....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol thanks! And it kind of is, mostly Primp and Juicy stuff along with lots of jeans and shirts. I'm pretty casual. I need a bigger closet though! 

Here's my new "turquoise" Inclusion ring...it's definitely more Peppermint than turquoise.


----------



## blew415

Love all the inclusion pieces!!!


----------



## jenifferella

What do you sell on ebay?

Perhaps pieces from your oh-so lovely collection?...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol no way. 

Just things I'm not using anymore...textbooks (they get a surprisingly good amount, much more than I'd get just selling them back to my school), novels, clothing I don't wear anymore or clothing I haven't ever worn. That kind of stuff. 
I won't ever sell my LVs/Chanels, etc. unless I *have* to.


And thanks blew!


----------



## disney4us

Rebecca, your little inclusion rings look so cute displayed like that.  I feel like I want to play with them, lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks! It's getting hard to come up with imaginative ways to display them hehe.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

can I have your whole collection.... please?


----------



## Couture_Girl

the inclusions are so pretty


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And hehe, bv, I'd share it. I think I'd miss my pieces too much.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love checking back in to see what you've added.
Your inclusions are fab!


----------



## jessi5786

Oh my goodness your collection is amazing!!  I'd love to see how you store everything when it's not in use, besides displaying the inclusion pieces on your wall (such a cute idea!)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks! I have my Pochettes and Cles on my wall too (I think that pic is in the Flickr slideshow), that's really the only display I have going. I have a few on the steps in my room but I keep most of my bags in my parent's closet since it's bigger. 
Here's an older one of my Pochettes and some others:


----------



## purplewithenvy

your silver LV is to dieeeee for omg I'm so envious


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks! 
It's one of my favorites.


----------



## pro_shopper

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Mattd7474

In that pochette wall pic, that black heart necklace type thing.. is that a Marc by Marc Jacobs watch necklace? if it isn't ... I still like it A LOT! haha


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks proshopper!
And Matt, that's a Tarina Tarantino Hello Kitty toggle necklace; the ones in the horizontal line across my wall are TT necklaces. Though this is an older pic, I have about 4 more TT necklaces now lol.
The green thing (it kind of looks round) hanging on the right hook on there is the Marc Jacobs apple watch necklace.


----------



## vuittonfreak

Holy mackrel...I bow to your awesome collection.
You must have a whole room set aside in your house, just for your bags!
Once I figure out how to work this...I'll put my bags on...they pale in comparison to yours though.


----------



## Desi

WOW- OMG your collection is AMAZING. You are probably LV's biggest customer!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks you guys. 
I just have them scattered around, not really in one certain room haha.

And I think I was at one time (for my store, anyway) but I haven't gotten anything from the store for awhile, mostly accessories, if anything.


----------



## TFFC

Hi Rebecca, just viewed your collection again since I first did upon joining this forum - gorgeous additions! What blows me away is not only how huge your collection is, but the age at which you've managed to amass it all! There are other members on this forum with huge collections but they are twice your age!


----------



## missbanff

I'm still not convinced Rebecca's not secretly Mariah Carey. Is your clothing wardrobe the same calibur? Lol.


----------



## chrissar

*WOOOOOOOOW.....luv ur collections...*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks everyone. 
TFFC- Hehe yeah I'm lucky I have parents who understand lol. I've gotten a good amount of the pieces for holidays and others, I buy for myself with whatever extra money I have (which hasn't been a lot lately since school has started...boo).
And missbanff- haha! I have a lot of clothes, but they're mostly jeans, sweaters and tops, not spangly minis. 

I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow but I added the Violette heart and cosmetic case and the gold cosmetic case today.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My new babies!
Violette heart and cosmetic case and the gold Miroir cosmetic case!


----------



## LoVer

^^ Love your new cosmetics pouches and the heart!  The violette cosmetics pouch looks bigger than the miroir?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 
You know, it's actually the opposite..the Miroir one is a tad bit larger than the Vernis. It's a couple of centimeters wider at the bottom. Another reason I noticed was because the SA gave me two of the longer boxes, one for each of the cases (one they use for Pochettes, I think), and the lid goes down further on the one with the Violette in it than it does with the gold.


----------



## Alaska

I always LOVE coming back here! Love the new color vernis!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Love your new items!


----------



## verish_bags

wow.. just seen ur collection. Incredible . U can make a store in ur house  ^^


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> Haha thanks everyone.
> TFFC- Hehe yeah I'm lucky I have parents who understand lol. I've gotten a good amount of the pieces for holidays and others, I buy for myself with whatever extra money I have (which hasn't been a lot lately since school has started...boo).
> And missbanff- haha! I have a lot of clothes, but they're mostly jeans, sweaters and tops, not spangly minis.
> 
> I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow but I added the Violette heart and cosmetic case and the gold cosmetic case today.


 
You  mean you don't wear stilleto's to class? (kidding). I've always wanted to try a pair of really expensive jeans because the fit is supposed to be better (I'm tall with no hips and the butt of an 80 year old man) but I know if I did, the first time I wash them they'll come out of the dryer with a bleach spot or something.


----------



## Chaneller

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks! I have my Pochettes and Cles on my wall too (I think that pic is in the Flickr slideshow), that's really the only display I have going.



 I love the display wall with the pochettes and everything! You're so creative!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

missbanff said:


> You mean you don't wear stilleto's to class? (kidding). I've always wanted to try a pair of really expensive jeans because the fit is supposed to be better (I'm tall with no hips and the butt of an 80 year old man) but I know if I did, the first time I wash them they'll come out of the dryer with a bleach spot or something.


 
Lol no, I do wear wedges sometimes though.
Definitely try them, get a cheaper pair at Nordstrom's Rack or Off 5th or something so you can try them out.
I'm a fan of True Religions and Sevens (especially the Havana's and A's with the crystals on the pockets).


And aw, thanks, Chaneller! I wanted to be able to see them, not hide them away, and I had a free wall, sooo...lol.


----------



## elle

Love your new additions! I got the same things, but in a different color combination


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol nice! Didn't you get the Miroir cases and the Pomme heart?

Also, here are a couple of updated heart pics, I couldn't resist lol...Pomme and Perle from last year and this year's Violette.


----------



## elle

^I got everything in Miroir, both cases and a silver heart (although it should've been a gold heart, but someone dropped the ball on that so I'm still waiting for one ush.


----------



## mewlicious

Rebecca your inclusion collection kills me every time. LOL You're about to stop having enough fingers for all those awesome rings.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Elle- how pretty! I'm not going to use my Miroir one all that often, the Vernis one will be the one I use the most. I think I might actually use the Miroir one as a clutch! I forget, did you get any of the Miroir bags?

Mitzi- Lol I know! Also, I'm adding another bracelet soon.


----------



## elle

^No, I missed out on the only Miroir bag I really wanted, which was the gold pap But it's okay, I think these small accessories make up for it!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Lovely additions to your collections! And I love your Chanel GST and scarves with the hearts!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Congrats Elle!!

And thanks, Lunatwinkle!


I deleted the Flickr account due to what I believe to be nastiness towards me and my stuff on some site I couldn't translate. I was able to translate SOME words but not all...enough to know that I don't want my pictures of my beloved items to be up for target practice on a site where I can't even defend myself because I don't understand the language....
So the photobucket slideshow is still accessible but I have yet to create a new slideshow with current stuff. If I do, it's going to be another photobucket one.


----------



## Martina_Italy

your updated heart pic!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Rebecca, why don't you make it accessible only to PFers? That way, those of us who love and appreciate bags can see updated stuff but the random public can't. It's nasty that they can get someone's pics like that and make a thread on it. :s I saw the link you had.


----------



## couture2387

I love your new LV additions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, couture!


Babydoll Chanel- I was looking around last night at different things I could do..and I think I'll post likely put my pics into photobucket and make it accessible using a guest password or something. I've done that before and it seemed to work out ok.


----------



## blew415

Rebecca love your recent goodies and your heart pic is too cute!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 


Here are my new slideshows (click on the pictures), since I had to delete my Flickr one. I don't appreciate people posting them anywhere without my permission (especially when it's on a site where I can't understand the language)! 

Chanel, Dior and Juicy




LVs 1




LVs2


----------



## jessi5786

Wow!  Truly amazing!  I would love to visit your room...or live in it for that matter! lol 



Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks! I have my Pochettes and Cles on my wall too (I think that pic is in the Flickr slideshow), that's really the only display I have going. I have a few on the steps in my room but I keep most of my bags in my parent's closet since it's bigger.
> Here's an older one of my Pochettes and some others:



btw...I think I saw the bubble earrings in your collection, do you think you could possibly post modeling pics?
I really wanted those earrings but I missed out...I'm sure they look so great on you!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jessi5786 said:


> Wow! Truly amazing! I would love to visit your room...or live in it for that matter! lol
> 
> 
> 
> btw...I think I saw the bubble earrings in your collection, do you think you could possibly post modeling pics?
> I really wanted those earrings but I missed out...I'm sure they look so great on you!


 
Thanks! I actually have the Bubble rings, not the earrings.


----------



## btam89

extremely jealous of your chanel collection. wishing i could just sleep in your closet right now.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol aw thanks.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ooh, pretty! I love the falling hearts


----------



## Cosmogs

OMG you got everything girl! Jack & Lucy in both colors, the Pegase Vernis is AMAZING, and..wow..no I suddenly understand what Core refered to. Wonderful wonderful collection, and I think you deserve an A+ for that too.


----------



## raven1083

that is a pretty nice collection i like it specially th channel handbags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks, Geir! 

Babydoll Chanel- Thanks! I liked the fact that it makes the pictures harder to be copied lol.

raven- thanks!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks, Geir!
> 
> Babydoll Chanel- Thanks! I liked the fact that it makes the pictures harder to be copied lol.
> 
> raven- thanks!


 
Lol, good... it makes the pics both prettier and harder for negative minded non-Pfers to steal from you! Good choice


----------



## Nita67

Really Cute Chanel!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol, yup, hopefully it works!

And thanks Nita. 

Yay, my new Gray PM thanks to a friend!


----------



## SweetPurple

Lovely new additions! Congrats!


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~*Rebecca*-your room is truly TDF.  I just LOVE your whole collection, you're def. a collector of LV!! The  of accessories too.  Thanx for sharing!~


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks sweetpurple and NUrselovesLOUIE!!
It's funny how just a couple of years ago I wasn't even into it. It wasn't that I didn't like it, I just wasn't into it lol.


----------



## sweetneet

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Here are my new slideshows (click on the pictures), since I had to delete my Flickr one. I don't appreciate people posting them anywhere without my permission (especially when it's on a site where I can't understand the language)!
> 
> Chanel, Dior and Juicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVs 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVs2



wow, lovely slideshows! and i like the little hearts! yeah, i guess it's good so it prevents ppl from trying to steal any of the images...

and i can't believe u had to delete your flickr account because some ppl were posting bad stuff about them!!   that is so messed up!!  

yeah i started getting wary about posting my pics after seeing that some PFers had their pics stolen by some ebay scammers. i've started watermarking my pics but i don't know how much that helps. i think i'll quit posting direct links to my pics and start using the attachment feature instead. it says that using the attachments will make it so only TPF members can see the files, i hope that's true...


----------



## LVSTAR

Lvbabydoll - your collection is STUNNING!! OMGoodness....I especially love the LV Vernis collection - well I love everything in your collection really


----------



## Martina_Italy

I knew your collection were stunning and impressive, but I just looked at your slideshows and I'm like   and ..
WOW!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww, thanks sweetneet (I know, I figured I'd be safe with that Flickr account...WRONG ush, LVSTAR and Martina_Italy!


----------



## rbisuna

wow rebecca! you have an awesome collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks rbisuna!!


----------



## pixiefrog

Wow Rebecca a truly glorious collection!! thank you so much for sharing it with us and I am sorry for what happened to you but I believe in karma so NOT so nice people will get what's coming to them.:boxing:  Oh and as I was watching your slideshows(love the hearts I was swirling them around!) & I remember you had told me about the fires( since we were both affected )and I just pictured you getting all of your collection into trash bags  well I am just glad your family & LV family were all :okay:ok sorry for long post


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks!
I know, I was happy I had done everything ahead of time so all I had to do was drag the bags around and into the car. 
I'm glad you and your family were safe also, you were even closer than I was, I think!
Oh and when I get a chance, I'll scan the pic of my mom and me and a couple other people from the holiday cocktail party that made it into in that one magazine and send you a link lol.


----------



## miss_white_lily

Truly amazing!!! I´ll be back in 20 years or so , when i have the same amount. 
Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## EmmaN

Lovely collection! Adore your Chanels


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> Congrats Elle!!
> 
> And thanks, Lunatwinkle!
> 
> 
> I deleted the Flickr account due to what I believe to be nastiness towards me and my stuff on some site I couldn't translate. I was able to translate SOME words but not all...enough to know that I don't want my pictures of my beloved items to be up for target practice on a site where I can't even defend myself because I don't understand the language....
> So the photobucket slideshow is still accessible but I have yet to create a new slideshow with current stuff. If I do, it's going to be another photobucket one.


 
That stinks. That's why I will not post pics of the "real me" or never, ever of my children. You just never know.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yeah it's annoying. I mean, granted, they may not have been saying anything bad, but since I don't understand Finnish, I won't know. 
At least now I use photobucket only so it's a little more secure. I really liked my Flickr slideshow though, all I had to do was put the pics in my album and they'd show up in the slideshow immediately.


----------



## pixiefrog

Hooray!!! yes  please send the link I want to see the picture of you and your mom from the magazine congrats  and yes the fire was close and burned the mountains in our back yard 








Lvbabydoll said:


> Haha thanks!
> I know, I was happy I had done everything ahead of time so all I had to do was drag the bags around and into the car.
> I'm glad you and your family were safe also, you were even closer than I was, I think!
> Oh and when I get a chance, I'll scan the pic of my mom and me and a couple other people from the holiday cocktail party that made it into in that one magazine and send you a link lol.


----------



## murazara

cute stuffs and great buys


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks. 

Jamie- will definitely do that. I'm SO not posting it though.


----------



## Pursefreak25

You


----------



## Pursefreak25

You have a lovely collection.


----------



## peach6

gorgeous collection


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Pursefreak and peach!


----------



## bellapsyd

jealous Rebecca!!!

I saw you are a psych student- I'm getting my doc. in clincical psych/psychopharm med.  Once I get it- you and me- we're on (moving to SD in a year)- MAYBE then I can afford to buy enough to catch up to you!


----------



## bellapsyd

PS- in your signature you should put the page numbers/post #'s of when you put new items up!

PM me your myspace and I'll send you mine!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Lovely collection


----------



## bags07

Great collection!


----------



## godsavechanel

what a lovely collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone!

bellapsyd-I put the new items in my slideshows so you won't miss them. 
That's great to hear! It's nice to find another psych student lol. I'm looking to go into HR management for a major company, not sure which yet.


----------



## IheartLV99

LVbabydoll - your LV collection is TDF!  I love that you're so accessory crazy!
BTW ... no one has an inclusion bracelet/ring collection on here, like yours!  It's really awesome! 
Great work!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Aw thanks!!
And actually, elle has a great Inclusion collection; she has multiples of some of the bracelets!! It's so gorgeous.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Great collection!!! I LOVE the LV cupcakes in your signature!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! And a special thanks to S*A*K for sending me the link to them!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

lovely collection, as always! i like the new gray inclusion bracelet and how it has the little pearls in them.  it's nice to see pearls =)


----------



## IheartLV99

Okay, you're right - you and Elle compete for an amazing inclusion collection, lol.  You two both have excellent taste!  I love it all!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! And Purse=Heaven, that's one of the things I love about the gray also, it's SO different and pretty!
IheartLV99, lol I told you! She's the one who inspired me to step up my Inclusion collecting last year lol.
At first, I just had the yellow PM and Pomme PM bangles, the Framboise and Pomme rings, black cell charm and the Speedy keyrings. Everything else was added last year lol after lots of searching on ebay. I did manage to get the Framboise bangle from my store though, so that was good. Everything else was from ebay.


----------



## IheartLV99

Lol, well, now you two have upped the ante - look for my expanding collection, here, soon!  I tend to get side-tracked very quickly, though!  Even my purse/jewelry collections exhibit my obvious a.d.d.! 
I love that you're a cherry blossom LV fan, too - I'm in love with my c.b. retros, and think that it's amazing that after all these years they still look adorable!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha! Well that's good though, the more Inclusion lovers, the better!
And I do still love the CB line, I still want to add the red/creme Pap and Pochette eventually. It's such a cute line and was one of my first bags (First was Mono Pochette, 2nd was the Fuchsia Lexington and the 3rd was my brown/pink CB Pochette) in 2003-I can't believe it's been 5 years since I got my first bag!
And you're really lucky to have your Retros, those are super cute, such a classic style!


----------



## IheartLV99

Thanks so much!  

The CB retros are near and dear to me - they pretty much sealed the deal on my infatuation with designer purses!  My first LV's were the graffiti's - I still love my black/white and peach/white Alma MM's!  They look amazing after all these years, too, it's so shocking.  True quality.  Stephen Sprouse is awesome.  I bet I'll keep them around forever.

Currently, I have the transparent inclusion GM, and the black inclusion bracelet, and I love wearing them   I like that they're nice and subtle (as much as I love the Chanel CC's all over, it's nice to wear something unique!) but super elegant. 
I've already mapped out my monthly budget to include some new LV jewelry


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Wow that's great that you still have them! I have my Peach Graffiti Pochette which I LOVE. It's so cute. 
Lol, I can't wait to see what new pieces you decide to get!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

yr collection is so INSPIRATIONAL..


----------



## tulip618

Lvbabydoll, Your collection is getting greater and greater!!! I love the way you decorate your wall with your pouches!!! Are you a tarina tarantino fan too??? I love her jewels!!! so want to shop in your room!!! Also thanks for putting those slideshow together!! and you label each pics too!! REally appreciate that.  I keep coming back to your page!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks LV-PRADAfanatic lol!

tulip618- aw thanks! And yup, I'm a huge Tarina fan, I love all the pieces she makes, they're so unique. I'm glad you liked my slideshows!


----------



## Miss Minni

Oh WOW!!!

You have an absolutly stunning collection! Very nice!


----------



## accio sacculus

Rebecca, your collection is stunning!  I esp. LOVE your Chanels! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks Miss Mini and wentworthsgal!


----------



## elle

IheartLV99 said:


> Lol, well, now you two have upped the ante - look for my expanding collection, here, soon!  I tend to get side-tracked very quickly, though!  Even my purse/jewelry collections exhibit my obvious a.d.d.!
> I love that you're a cherry blossom LV fan, too - I'm in love with my c.b. retros, and think that it's amazing that after all these years they still look adorable!



I can't wait to see! More Inclusion Addicts welcome 

Rebecca, have you gotten your Turquoise bracelet yet?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol no! My store got ONE in but I couldn't get it at the time it was available.


----------



## marylin49

Wow Rebecca, that is an awesome collection!!  I'm so jealous!  I'd love your opinion on the Louis shopper tote that I am thinking about bidding on, on ebay.  

Here is the posting...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&ih=013

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! The webpage you linked doesn't work though.


----------



## mustlovecatz

can you take a picture of ALL your inclusions bracelets and rings on one arm? lol i would love to see that!


----------



## chesia

chanel bags are gorgeous.


----------



## speyta

Geez I've read this thread so many times, I can't believe I haven't commented yet! 

You have the most amazing collection! I remember first seeing it on Myspace in the LVII group and my mouth dropping open. You were (and still are!) my LV idol. 

Thanks for sharing your goodies!


----------



## Strawberry9486

First of all, I want to express my extreme jealousy in your handbag collection! 

Second of all, I am stunned at how gorgeous your bags are - do you actually use all of them? They're in fabulous condition!! 

I'm going to try and sell my soul so I can get a handbag collection like yours!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone! 

mustlovecatz- I'll work on that pic for you lol.

speyta- I didn't know you were in LVII! How weird! And aw thanks. :shame:

Strawberry9486- Lol thanks. I actually do use all of them...some more than others (LV and Chanel, but mostly my LV BH and MOCA Neverfull since I need larger totes for school). But they do all get used eventually. I make a point of it lol.


----------



## tufco0ki

omg! babe your collection is awesome! thanks for sharing. ill work towards getting that many bags and accessories. WOW!


----------



## _so_what?

I love the Girlies!!!
And an applause to the Chanels...
Classy collection.


----------



## DD Wan

Rebecca, your collection is ....awesome!!!  And such a brilliant idea to use them decorate your wall.


----------



## dsmlvbags

Awesome collection!!!  What is the name of that black Chanel bag?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!!

dsmlvbags, which one, the quilted with the CC's in the middle? That one is the navy blue Grand Shopper Tote (GST).


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mustlovecatz said:


> can you take a picture of ALL your inclusions bracelets and rings on one arm? lol i would love to see that!


 
Here are the bracelets for now lol, I'm going to need to find a new way to do the rings since they don't exactly work on one hand.


----------



## Chepi

You have such beautiful items, I love how you buy many accessories to complement your bags. The Cherry Blossom/Murakami items are so cute. Thanks for the slideshow.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Chepi! 
I have a new-to-me red/creme Cherry Blossom pochette coming this week to add to my CB collection.


----------



## clearstatic

rebecca youre closet is an LV BOUTIQUE.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks lol...I'm fixing stuff around because it's not the way I wanted it to be. I got this adorable white bookshelf from Target today and am working on putting my bags on my wall again in a different way. Will take pics soon, it's a work in progress.


----------



## lecolquitt

Rebbeca my dear, lol we never talk its so irritating. LOL
anything new up your sleeve ?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha I know, Corey!

Actually, yes, I just got a red/creme CB Pochette that I'm waiting to receive. FINALLY, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## lecolquitt

Ooooh v nice dear. I'm moving to La Jolla. LOL wth right? LOL we'll be in so much trouble. haha


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol maybe! Though the shopping in LA is way better, which is why I have to go up there every so often. There's really only one good mall out of a few here.


----------



## lecolquitt

LOL LA is killing me. Hahahaha I'm an emotional wreck here LMAO PM you later


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol ok!


I got my red/creme CB Pochette today, I'll post pics later. I'm in love.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Tadaaaa...I'm SO happy.
Now all I "need" is the red/creme Pap and my CB collection will be complete.


----------



## lecolquitt

its gorge Rebecca! finally got it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I know, right?!
After being outbid SO many times on them in the past lol.


----------



## bluefish

oh, congrats, *Rebecca*! So happy for you, finally getting the pochette. It's really pretty!


----------



## elle

Congrats Rebecca! It's in great condition too!


----------



## shyne1025

i love your chanel bags!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Rebecca, I love your CB collection!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## alwayzn4evah

Ahhh finally got around to looking at your gorgeous collection!
LOVE EM ALLLL !!
Congrats. I wish i could be like you.. But its hard when im only 20 with a baby :s im trying, im trying.. 
Im doing HR Management as well. Hope i can get a good job to help fund my wishful 'rebecca collection'

LOL! Cant wait to see your display!!
Take Care


----------



## HoneyB

Jasmine Mandarin is very nice!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!!
I'm putting stuff together still, it's looking MUCH better but it's not totally done since I still need to figure out what to do with the Pochettes on my wall. 

alwaysn4evah- You have a great collection going and your daughter is much better than any bag, you're really lucky. She's adorable!


----------



## mustlovecatz

Lvbabydoll said:


> Here are the bracelets for now lol, I'm going to need to find a new way to do the rings since they don't exactly work on one hand.


 

i love seeing them all togather!!! i notice you dont have any clear???? do you not like that color?
 i know i have 1 ring and it seperates my fingers its so big but thats whats great about it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And no, I'm not a fan of the transparent. I had the chance so many times to get the bangle and ring but I prefer the colored ones. The transparent magnified my finger and made it look weird. Also, the yellow and red crystals inside weren't my favorite...maybe if they were pink and red?


----------



## LuvKitty

Lucky you!! you have such a wide collection from collecting! How long have been collecting for??
Love em!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I've been collecting since around 2002 (first Kate Spade and Coaches), then about 2003 for the rest (LV, Chanel, Dior and Juicy Couture).


----------



## madaddie

Rebecca I love everything you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you need a sister, adopt me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

Lvbabydoll said:


> Tadaaaa...I'm SO happy.
> Now all I "need" is the red/creme Pap and my CB collection will be complete.


 
I haven't visited your thread for quite a while and I just wanted to congratulate you on getting the pochette..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

madaddie said:


> Rebecca I love everything you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you need a sister, adopt me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Aw thanks! And of course hehe I've always wanted a sister (I only have an older brother). 
Maybe I can borrow your CB Pap? 



Suzie said:


> I haven't visited your thread for quite a while and I just wanted to congratulate you on getting the pochette..


 
Thanks!


----------



## EmilyK

Congrats on your new CB!  Your collection is so beautiful.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks EmilyK!!


----------



## Plain&Simple

amazing! you have great taste  if you dont mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 
I don't mind, I'm 22 (23 in November).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Rebecca, have you finished organizing the bags in a new way? A couple pages back, you said you got a new shelf from Target to display them... can't wait to see them showcased! 

*hyper*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol no not yet. I've got a bunch more crystal knobs but I don't know where to put them yet. It's sad, as of right now, I've got like 4-5 Pochettes on the knobs that I do have up, eek. I don't like having them piled up. 
BUT, I do get out of school soon so I'll be able to focus on something other than finals and papers. 


I also have a new-to-me purchase coming soon, I can't wait!


----------



## FrankieP

Holy hecky, Ms Becky, your collection continues to grow granderer and granderer! Will you always keep them all? 

Loving J&L - am dying to find the MC pair and have both as you have too!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw hehe thanks!
I hope to always be able to keep everything for as long as I can.


----------



## madaddie

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aw thanks! And of course hehe I've always wanted a sister (I only have an older brother).
> Maybe I can borrow your CB Pap?



Yep you definitely could if you lived in sunny, humid Singapore!


----------



## hugolene

Omg!


----------



## QueenDalia

You have an unbelievable LV collection.. you could open your LV store


----------



## Kimmi

Your new CB pochette is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks everyone!
I just got my new-to-me yellow Epi Petit Noe today, I love it! 
I'll post pics either later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Ok, my new-to-me Yellow Epi Noe! I didn't know how well I'd like this style since I didn't have one, but I LOVE it!

1- Yellow Epi Noe
2- Updated pic of my 2 Epi pieces (including Mandarin Jasmin)
3- My work-in-progress bookshelf lol. It needs a lot of work still.


----------



## Lee

Your collection has grown since I last checked! Nice indeed! Two of my fav Epi colours, yellow and orange!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks Lee!


----------



## LoVer

Congrats Rebecca!  Everything is beautiful!


----------



## s324k

Lvbabydoll, your collections are awesome


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Rebecca, love your yellow Noe! Congrats!


----------



## littlesnowflake

You have such an amazing collection.  I like how you displayed your purses on your bookshelf.  The mandarin epi is one of my favorite colors although I don't  own any.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Martina_Italy and littlesnowflake!


----------



## beanpolejd

I love the yellow epi noe and the mandarin jasmine!  Your collection is TDF.  Can I go inclusion shopping in your room?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks so much!! 
Haha yes, definitely! 

I'm finally off of school now so I have more time to organize my stuff better.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yay! Can't wait to see what you've done


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I did get one pic of my bookcase in post 1297 but it definitely needs work lol.


----------



## adajal

Hello Rebecca! You finally received the yellow Noe! It's beautiful! Love it and of course all of your collection!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
I used it last night again and it was perfect. I never thought I'd likle this style but now I'm in .


----------



## adajal

Love the contrast between the Epi yellow & purple lining. I think Noe's are so much fun to wear! Congrats! Great deal as well!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Wow!!! Your collection is amazing! Gorgeous!

All I can say is, you must make a very nice living!!!! I hope you have good homeowner's insurance. LOL


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And I'm just a student (extra $ I make can go for bags and many were gifts for holidays) and I live with my parents, and they definitely have good homeowner's insurance lol. When I started collecting, I made sure I had everything documented properly.


----------



## Kare

What a beautiful collection you have. Your bookshelf looks like an LV boutique, (even if I do see a Chanel luking in the background)! LOL!!

 Seriously, though what a fabulous collection!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks! Ya I didn't know where I wanted to put that Chanel, I didn't want it hanging on my hooks anymore. Anyway, I want to straighten stuff up when I get a chance so it looks even better, when I do I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg such an amazing collection
drool worthy for sure!!!


----------



## sweetneet

OMG, i looove this bookcase! i love how you organized everything. the vernis and miroir pieces stand out so beautifully. and wow, i am loving that framboise Houston! i am not really a "pink person" but i just got a framboise agenda, and i am now in love with the color..the framboise is so shimmery!!   i also love your peppermint bedford..the color is so pretty, reminds me of ice cream!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks sweetdreamer and sweetneet!

I wish it was a tiny bit larger so I could fit more Speedies in there...I'd like to put my gold one in there too but oh well. I use the silver one more so that gets to be on there.


----------



## Couture_Girl

hi rebecca(:

havent been on in a while(:

anyways love your collection as always

XD


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hey Zoe! Glad to see you back! 

And thanks.


----------



## jennylovexo

OMG, you have an amazing collection.  I  all your stuff!!!


----------



## silvcrystal

Your collection is so totally amazing.  I love them all!!!!  It's like a LV boutique.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks, TokiliciousJenY and silvcrystal!


----------



## Veelyn

Hey Rebecca. I'm coming to visit. Clear me a spot on that bookshelf. LOL.


----------



## imashopaholic

Out with the books, in with the bags. Love it!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol! Thanks, I actually bought the bookshelf FOR my bags. My books are in another little cabinet I have.


----------



## speedydelivery

I LOVE it!! Congrats on this beauty!  I feel tempted myself to get a yellow epi, either petit noe or alma, the noe is so special bec. the gorgeous interior is more prominent than a zipper closure would be.  

I just discovered this style too, when I got the red epi petit noe and it is such a fun bag to use.  The yellow would look so good w/ your coloring too.

Congrats also on your pretty cb pochette.  All 3 colors are so pretty, I wouldn't know which to pick! 

I'm curious to know what your opinion is on the mini lin line?  Do you have a mini lin?  I like hearing from different people who have a lot of knowledge and experience w/ LV their thoughts on this line.  I've been on the fence about getting the mini lin speedy and just recently bumped it off my list again.  Some people are saying that the lock is tarnishing and discoloring the bag, others say it's a lot of money for a fabric bag, while I notice some other people have had fraying issues.  What do you think about this bag and the croisette too? 

And finally, what do you think about getting a second bag in the same epi color?  Would you do that?  I can't believe I'm considering doing it and going for an epi alma in red, but I seriously don't know what other bag to get other than that mini lin.  The red epi alma seems to be winning these days,lol.


----------



## speedydelivery

One more question!  What datecode is your yellow epi petit noe?  I was wondering what years they produced that beautiful color.  My red epi petit noe was from '95.  I actually ended up getting two of them off of ebay, the '95 one that was in excellent pre-owned condition and one from '01 that was in brand new never used condition, the previous owner never used it.  It smelled new and everything was new about it and guess what I liked the used one better!  The '01 petit noe was very stiff and so I sold it to someone I knew.  I was curious to know if the yellow epi petit noe was stiff or more malleable like my older red epi petit noe?  I think they changed the epi texture over the years.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

speedydelivery said:


> I LOVE it!! Congrats on this beauty! I feel tempted myself to get a yellow epi, either petit noe or alma, the noe is so special bec. the gorgeous interior is more prominent than a zipper closure would be.
> 
> I just discovered this style too, when I got the red epi petit noe and it is such a fun bag to use. The yellow would look so good w/ your coloring too.
> 
> Congrats also on your pretty cb pochette. All 3 colors are so pretty, I wouldn't know which to pick!
> 
> I'm curious to know what your opinion is on the mini lin line? Do you have a mini lin? I like hearing from different people who have a lot of knowledge and experience w/ LV their thoughts on this line. I've been on the fence about getting the mini lin speedy and just recently bumped it off my list again. Some people are saying that the lock is tarnishing and discoloring the bag, others say it's a lot of money for a fabric bag, while I notice some other people have had fraying issues. What do you think about this bag and the croisette too?
> 
> And finally, what do you think about getting a second bag in the same epi color? Would you do that? I can't believe I'm considering doing it and going for an epi alma in red, but I seriously don't know what other bag to get other than that mini lin. The red epi alma seems to be winning these days,lol.


 
Thanks!
I don't have any Mini Lin, it doesn't really appeal to me...I do like the Croisette and Speedy though I'd just be afraid of the fabric and color transfer from clothing. 
I wouldn't rule out getting another bag in the same color at all! I think it'd be nice, especially if one is hand held and the other is a shoulder bag. 



speedydelivery said:


> One more question! What datecode is your yellow epi petit noe? I was wondering what years they produced that beautiful color. My red epi petit noe was from '95. I actually ended up getting two of them off of ebay, the '95 one that was in excellent pre-owned condition and one from '01 that was in brand new never used condition, the previous owner never used it. It smelled new and everything was new about it and guess what I liked the used one better! The '01 petit noe was very stiff and so I sold it to someone I knew. I was curious to know if the yellow epi petit noe was stiff or more malleable like my older red epi petit noe? I think they changed the epi texture over the years.


 
Mine was made in March of 1997.
I think it's pretty malleable though I only have one other Epi to compare it to and it's a more structured style (the Jasmin).
I do know that the Epi does tend to get softer with use though so that's probably what will eventually happen to the 01' Noe that you sold to your friend as well. It takes about 8-10 years I think, depending on how much use it gets.


----------



## speedydelivery

Thank you Rebecca!  I'm going to take the plunge and go for that red epi alma, you're so right about the diff. between the need for hand held vs. shoulder style.   There is a dress I was wanting to wear to my middle son's nursery ceremony, big plans here, lol, it's a sleeveless knee length dress, zips up the back with cinched darted waist, black background w/ medium smallish white polka dots (kind of Charlotte from satc), would have looked perfect w/ a red bag, but a ladylike bag that is hand held.  That's when I realize how I truly _need _a hand held red epi version.  Anyways, I'm wearing something else bec. I don't have the right bag for that dress, hee hee. Thanks for your stylish input!   Can't wait for more updates on your amazing collection.  What's next on the horizon?


----------



## elle

Lvbabydoll said:


> Ok, my new-to-me Yellow Epi Noe! I didn't know how well I'd like this style since I didn't have one, but I LOVE it!
> 
> 1- Yellow Epi Noe
> 2- Updated pic of my 2 Epi pieces (including Mandarin Jasmin)
> 3- My work-in-progress bookshelf lol. It needs a lot of work still.



Whoa, I've missed some big developments in this thread!! Love the bookshelf...and the Carebear next to it is too cute!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Rebecca, this is a very classy collection ~ I love how you arrange all your bags and this shelf is perfect! Amazing bags!


I love your carebear too!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

speedydelivery said:


> Thank you Rebecca! I'm going to take the plunge and go for that red epi alma, you're so right about the diff. between the need for hand held vs. shoulder style. There is a dress I was wanting to wear to my middle son's nursery ceremony, big plans here, lol, it's a sleeveless knee length dress, zips up the back with cinched darted waist, black background w/ medium smallish white polka dots (kind of Charlotte from satc), would have looked perfect w/ a red bag, but a ladylike bag that is hand held. That's when I realize how I truly _need _a hand held red epi version. Anyways, I'm wearing something else bec. I don't have the right bag for that dress, hee hee. Thanks for your stylish input!  Can't wait for more updates on your amazing collection. What's next on the horizon?


 
Oh, that sounds gorgeous! I love red/black/white together....between that and pink/black, those are my favorite color combos. You're welcome! I'm glad to help!
And honestly, I have no idea, if something strikes my fancy and is at a steal, I'll jump on it lol. I'd have more $ right now if my Juicy Couture charm addiction hadn't kicked back in...I've gotten about 8 more lately. ush:



elle said:


> Whoa, I've missed some big developments in this thread!! Love the bookshelf...and the Carebear next to it is too cute!!


 


SweetPurple said:


> Rebecca, this is a very classy collection ~ I love how you arrange all your bags and this shelf is perfect! Amazing bags!
> 
> 
> I love your carebear too!


 
Aw thanks, elle and SweetPurple!
My bookshelf is hilarious because my bags are hardly ever in the same position. I keep the top 2 shelves basically the same but the lower 2 are always in a different order depending on what bags I've been using.


----------



## Rain12

Nice collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## rabbitluver

This is such an amazing and lovely collection.  It's almost like a museum!  Wow.  You have great taste.  I only started with LV last June, and I have 6 handbags, 2 pochettes, 1 wallet, 1 agenda and a pair of sneakers .  I like the shelf, keeps them organized.  Thank you for sharing with everyone.


----------



## LVLux

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Here are my new slideshows (click on the pictures), since I had to delete my Flickr one. I don't appreciate people posting them anywhere without my permission (especially when it's on a site where I can't understand the language)!
> 
> Chanel, Dior and Juicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVs 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVs2




Your collection and slide presentation is phenomenal!  My eyes still have hearts floating in front of them - a pure visual delight-Thank you!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

rabbitluver- Thanks! And it sounds like you've got a great collection going! That's a nice size collection for a year of collecting! 

LVLUXURY- Aw, thanks! Lol the hearts were pretty much the only way I could make it so that my pics couldn't be directly copied. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## lasshayes

Rebecca how long have you been collecting? does your dh not mind at all? I'm curious how you were able to get around it. It's a beautiful collection, you did a very very good job!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! 
I actually don't have a dh, just a guy um..friend haha (not officially a bf). He does his own thing with his collections so he doesn't mind, he actually is interested and when we're out, he's always pointing out bags and asking me if they're real. 
Plus, I buy them myself so he doesn't have anything to say about it lol. I wish I had some tips for getting around DH's though! 

Anyway, I've been collecting since 2003, when I got my first 3 Pochettes (Mono for Valentine's Day, Fuchsia Lexington for graduation and brown/pink CB Pochette for Christmas). But my mom had LV's when I was little so a couple were hers (like the older Mono Speedy and the Ellipse Shopper) and she shares my passion for bags. Maybe not to the same extent, but she loves them too, which is great!


----------



## lecolquitt

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Thanks!
> * I actually don't have a dh, just a guy um..friend haha (not officially a bf)*. He does his own thing with his collections so he doesn't mind, he actually is interested and when we're out, he's always pointing out bags and asking me if they're real.
> Plus, I buy them myself so he doesn't have anything to say about it lol. I wish I had some tips for getting around DH's though!
> 
> Anyway, I've been collecting since 2003, when I got my first 3 Pochettes (Mono for Valentine's Day, Fuchsia Lexington for graduation and brown/pink CB Pochette for Christmas). But my mom had LV's when I was little so a couple were hers (like the older Mono Speedy and the Ellipse Shopper) and she shares my passion for bags. Maybe not to the same extent, but she loves them too, which is great!


ush: LOL sheesh, the countless conversations we've had with our "guys" LOL


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Haha! Seriously! 
And after you and I message a million times back and forth on FB about our new rants lol.


----------



## lecolquitt

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Haha! Seriously!
> And after you and I message a million times back and forth on FB about our new rants lol.



LOL so true. I'll get a sex change, lets be lesbians lmao!!!!!! LOL imagine that. HAHAHAH we'd have a fierce accessory closet thats for sure.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol thanks buuuut...no. I WILL take your closet of Hermes though. That would be nice.


----------



## totoro723

wow LVbabydoll, I just saw your pictures of your collection adn can i say holy smokes!!!!  you are one lucky gal to have so many beautiful bags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks so much!!! I'm definitely grateful for the bags I have since at the moment, I can't get any more.


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Thanks so much!!! I'm definitely grateful for the bags I have since at the moment, I can't get any more.


 

How come? I was wondering if you added any since the yellow noe.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol, no money left! 
I'm going to have to buy textbooks for my fall classes soon so I need all the money I can get for that. I'm just glad my tuition will be paid for again!

I haven't gotten anything since the Noe (I put myself on a bag ban), I've been buying more Juicy Couture charms which are much easier on the wallet.


----------



## sarahkaris

wow i just spend an hour looking at this thread. great bags!!!!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

omg i love your collection... I wish I have knowledge like u about bags


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks so much, sarahkaris and julybaby!

julybaby- it definitely takes time, but it's definitely worth it!!


----------



## photoobsessive

great, as always


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Lol, no money left!
> I'm going to have to buy textbooks for my fall classes soon so I need all the money I can get for that. I'm just glad my tuition will be paid for again!
> 
> I haven't gotten anything since the Noe (I put myself on a bag ban), I've been buying more Juicy Couture charms which are much easier on the wallet.


 

Tell me about it. My PT work dried up.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Oh no!! 
Is that why you haven't been around as much? I've missed you in the authentication thread lately!


----------



## SugarRx

Beautiful collection!  So much to choose from!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks so much!


----------



## photoobsessive

sweetneet said:


>



i love this bookshelf, too. but aren't you worried about your vernis pieces right up against other pieces? i thought everything could transfer onto them in time.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

photoobsessive said:


> i love this bookshelf, too. but aren't you worried about your vernis pieces right up against other pieces? i thought everything could transfer onto them in time.


 
Thanks! But nope, it won't transfer from bag to bag. Printed items will transfer though (i.e. newspapers-basically anything with ink). Plus, I switch off quite often (I don't even think my bags are in the same order right now lol), so they're never against the same bags for any length of time.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Now... WHY in the world have I not scoped out your collection until today?!

I'm kicking myself. I knew you had to have a fab collection, but never expected THIS!

Nice diversity in your pieces! Very beautiful.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol! Thanks for stopping by-and thanks lol. :shame:

Love the engagement ring by the way, you're very lucky!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

LOVE your closet and bags !!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks, Lady Chinadoll!
That's actually just my bookshelf for my bags, it's terrible because my closet is so stuffed with clothes, I can't fit any bags in it.


----------



## kim456

OH my gosh LVbabydoll, now i see why you can authenticate every bag there is, because you have them all to compare to  haha!

wow though, did you buy them all in the shop or did you bargainhunt like mad on ebay!?

mental collection though. i think every girl on here would give an arm and a leg to have it.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol, thanks Kim!! :shame:

Most came from the boutique, but with some of my older pieces (Peach Graffiti Pochette, Pink/Pink and Red/Creme CB Pochettes and all 3 Cles, some of the Inclusion bangles and rings, baby blue and silver Lexingtons, Bronze Thompson St., yellow Epi Noe, Monogram Shine Porte Monnaie and my white MC mirror), I had to go the ebay or other second hand source route. 
I'm pretty much done with the new bags so I started going back and getting things I missed out on lol.


----------



## DD Wan

Love your new bookself, what a neat place to store your goodies!!  I am sure you need more than one bookself, otherwise, where are you going to put the rest of your collection. Don't hide your goodies from us.


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Oh no!!
> Is that why you haven't been around as much? I've missed you in the authentication thread lately!


 
Me???Well, the kiddies are out of school and I've found a few good books I've been reading lately. We were also on vacation a couple weeks ago. Maybe that's why?  And yeah, sometimes it hurts to look with no extra $$ coming in.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

DD Wan- Lol I have the rest stored in my parent's closet in their dustbags and keep the ones out that I use the most. 

missbanff- Ah, I know what you mean, I've been reading a ton lately too. I had a big stack of books I'd been picking up each time I went to the bookstore now I finally have a chance to read them!
And ooh, where did you go on vacation?


----------



## missbanff

Nowhere glamorous like last summer. lol (Caymans and Monaco). Every other year we do Outer Banks, NC with DH's parents, siblings and their families. So this was an OBX year. We just, however,  booked a trip to Key West and the (Fairmont) Turnberry resort in Aventura, FL for out 15 yr anniversary. We're going in August and wanted to include the kids.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol wow! Well that still sounds fun!! And I'm sure your kids are happy they get to come along lol.

I haven't been anywhere this summer unless you count the day trip I took on Saturday to Downtown Disney for the Tarina Tarantino Barbie doll signing lol. I don't think I'm going anywhere else this summer.


----------



## amythest

From time to time I visit and post at the Authenticate LV thread. 

I saw your collection link. Just recently viewed your lovely LV's

Thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^I remember you! I really like your username. 

And thanks!


----------



## amythest

Thanks! Happy 4th of July. 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## jelts

Lovely collection! Congratulations.


----------



## °LU°

Lvbabydoll said:


>


 
Beautiful collections.
I love LV and Chanel  beautiful beautiful....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks amythest (you have a great weekend too!), jelts and °LU°!


----------



## jwang44

What a lovely collection you have there!

Your yellow canvas Chanel purse is so cute!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks so much!! 
And lol that's one of my favorites too, it's just tiny so I rarely use it. ush:


----------



## Purse=Heaven

^^ haha i'll gladly adopt it!


----------



## BBW_59

Fab collection, love all your Louis bags!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg what a stunning collection!
i seriously went through all of it...
droool!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

I finally looked at your amazing collection, the bags are so beautiful and I love how you have them arranged on the shelves and on the wall.  You have some of my dream bags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol Purse=Heaven! 

Thanks BBW_59, sweetdreamer16 and Sweetwon!


----------



## LVLux

oh just watched all of the floating hearts again...your presentation and collection is dreamy!


----------



## MCAddict

Rebecca I love your collection!!!! I really love all of your marshmallow vernis, and you cambons! They are all soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Deesie

I know I've posted in this thread before, but I can't help but post again!  Your collection is SOOO stunning!! I love the LV's especially!!


----------



## JustCouture

Wow, I just spend an hour and a half on browsing this thread. But you have a wonderful collection, definately worth watching


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww, thanks so much LVLux, McAddict (love the doggie in your avatar!), Deesie and JustCouture! I'm glad you all "stopped by."


----------



## MCAddict

^hehe thats my baby! Shes a miniture long haired daschund.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww, she's such a cutie!! I love seeing people's pets in their signatures/avatars.
I see sweetdreamer's dog (top post on this page) has a Hello Kitty hat on.


----------



## stylelush

ooo i am in love with that yellow chanel on the right! and those chanel scarves are to die for! beautiful


----------



## photoobsessive

i do rea;;ly like the slideshow


----------



## Lady*Blue

Drooling over the CHANEL bags....no surprise there


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks stylelush, photoobsessive and Lady*Blue!


----------



## chellemg

Wow wow wow, your collection is simply jaw-dropping and divine!
I spend 2 hours looking thru this whole thread and every minutes was worth it!
I love LV but i think your love for it is like 1000 million times greater than mine. LOL


----------



## Miss Macchiato

I've read through all these 93 pages - stunning! I adore your LV-collection 

may I ask how old you are? (to see if there's the slightest chance for me to catch up with you lol)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks chellemg lol (I've cut down and haven't gotten anything in quite awhile ). 
And thanks Miss Macchiato! I'm 22. :shame:


----------



## Miss Macchiato

ha, so there's one year left for me 
you're sooo lucky


----------



## SaraLuvsPurses

WOW WOW WOW!!! Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## mikatee

I am jealous of your Chanel's!
But no harm done! (:
Beautiful collection LvBabydoll!


----------



## mikatee

The patinas on your LVs are gorgeous!
I love the Vernis collection, especially.
Very nice display.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, SaraLuvsPurses and mikatee!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I cheated and got the Botkier for Target hobo today in the purple-y color. it's so much prettier in person! Will take an actual pic if anyone wants.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wanna see a pic! *hyper: Btw Rebecca, I had a question about your latest fb pic, you have a real cute bag!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

And lol, that's just another beach bag from Target! I got it maybe 2 years ago? And never used it...so I figured, what a better opportunity than the beach! 

Here are the pics of the Botkier for Target bag...on the interior, there's a zipper pocket on one side and 2 smaller patch pockets on the other side.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ooh it's real nice, I love the color! Is it leather? It'd be perfect for school methinks...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
And actually it's pvc but it really does feel like leather IMO. Only $39.99, too!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

All I can say is OMG!!! How absolutely stunning. (your collection that is)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks, Bentley4Bags! :shame:


----------



## amilee

I love your collection! I just read through every single post, and watched your collection as it grew.. and I have to say I have never been so impressed!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aww, thanks so much, amilee!

I love your dog, that's such a cute pic!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Pink girly Dior are dreamy!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks!
I actually just sold the Reporter to a resale shop so now I only have the Boston and the wallet.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

how are you liking the quality of the botkier bag so far? is it as good as the more expensive ones?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I actually don't have and haven't really looked at the more expensive ones, but I do LOVE the Target version. I expected something that was really poorly made or stinky since it's made of PVC, but I didn't notice any of that. 
I've used it pretty consistently since I got it and am really happy with it.


----------



## amilee

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aww, thanks so much, amilee!
> 
> I love your dog, that's such a cute pic!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## ronjet

Impressive collection my dear!  
I just fell in love with the Amarante that you have.

If there'll be cerises keepall for men. It will be lovely to carry  lol


Take care.  

... 'coz Carebears do care.


----------



## kitti

Everything's so beautiful! Lovely collection!!


----------



## RaquelleBelle

O. M. G.

I can't believe I just read though *95 PAGES* and over 1400 posts!!!

Ha ha and I did not _skim_.

You do not even wanna know how long I was sitting on this computer chair, but my butt hurts.

Rebecca, I had NO IDEA you were such a lucky chick!  You're collection is not only MASSIVE, but more importantly, you have the exact same tastes as me!  To a tee!  You have all of my dream bags!  Seriously.  Like all of them.  I am so jealous, but also happy for you.  You are so so lucky to have such successful & generous parents.

Like seriously, my never-gonna-be-able-to-own-one-wishlist consists of a Chanel quilted flap (preferably jumbo-that cream color you have is tdf), LV Vernis in Amarante (any style really, but larger the better), Dior Girly Boston bag (I know it's older but I still want one so bad), an LV Inclusion bangle (I wouldn't even be picky about the color), and a Chanel Valentine Hearts skinny scarf!  Your collection has me yearning for an LV Vernis Papillon Peppermint though, or that gorgeous Fuschia!  I'd take anything of yours though, seriously.  Like ANY PIECE.  We have the same style, except you get to wear the stuff lol!  And we both love Juicy charms and TT schtuff............sigh. Oh gosh and your LV Vernis Hearts, soo cute.

I just hope that one day I can own somewhere around 4 of your pieces and that'd be great!

AWESOME, GIRL!

 Raquelle


----------



## Dawn

Your collection is amazing Rebecca!!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks ronjet, kitti and Dawn! 

RaquelleBelle- Lol thanks! I know, my parents have really been behind my love for LV. If it hadn't been for my mom pushing me to get a bag, I probably wouldn't like bags right now. 
And I'm also super lucky to have found a lot of my discontinued stuff at such great deals on ebay!! Of course I haven't bought anything lately since my own ebay sales are pretty much dead, so I don't have much extra $$ these days.


----------



## loska

The chanel first trio is wonderful


----------



## lilsmiles

Oh... my... goodness. I can't really find the words to describe how I feel after seeing your AMAZING collection besides the obvious WOWWWWW. I think I spent 3 hours reading through 2 years worth of posts. (I'm new here, had a lot of catching up to do. ) I just couldn't stop clicking the next page until I reached the end! I'm speechless yet I have so much I want to say lol!! And I never thought much of bangles but when I saw your inclusion collection all stacked up in the slideshow with the matching rings and keyrings my jaw really dropped, totally in awe. Ok I could go on forever about things I read/saw in this thread but I'll stop here and just say I will definitely continue coming back to see your collection grow!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Fixed my slideshow links. 
*LV bags*





*Accessories *





*Chanel, Dior and Juicy Couture*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks, lilsmiles and loska!!


----------



## icecannons

Your collection is huge! Are you becoming a Chanel addict?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol!
And no, not exactly. I like what I have and don't really want anymore Chanels.
If I ever got anymore, I'd get a purple flap and the valentine heart chain flap.


----------



## silver_swan

Happy Collection, waiting for more !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol thanks, I don't think I'll be adding anything else for awhile. Kind of out of money at the moment.


----------



## XOXO14

wow~i love love love your collection everyone i know thinks im crazy because i love designer bags~ but i knew i wasnt the only one~ ~ when did you start your collection~bags and hello kitty are my things~ WOW


----------



## knics33

absolutely stunning!! Every time I drop by and look at your collection I end up in the best mood!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

XOXO14- Thanks! I started collecting around 1999-2000-ish I think? But my LV collecting didn't start until 2003. 

knics33- Awww, I'm so glad my pics can put you in a good mood lol. \
Your dog is too cute by the way.


----------



## websocialite

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol thanks! I have my Pochettes and Cles on my wall too (I think that pic is in the Flickr slideshow), that's really the only display I have going. I have a few on the steps in my room but I keep most of my bags in my parent's closet since it's bigger.
> Here's an older one of my Pochettes and some others:



I like this little boutique.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! Lol it doesn't look much like that anymore though.


----------



## rosana84

I  Your Speedy Miroir! What a Fabulous Collection


----------



## louis fanatic

I couldn't stop flipping through all the pages just to make sure I didn't miss any of your additions.  I absolutely love your collection.  Planning to show it to my husband later so that it can help justify my collections.  Thank you for posting.  now I don't feel like I'm a freak when it comes to collecting LVs.  Can't wait to see what you'll add by the end of the year with the holidays coming.


----------



## Ririka

It's really very nice your collection, *Lvbabydoll*!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks rosana84 and Ririka! 

Lol thanks also, louis fanatic! I'm actually not buying much anymore and I'm not sure if I'll be getting anything for the holidays, I'm kind of purse-ed out at the moment lol. 
I may add the turquoise Inclusion bangle or gray Inclusion Speedy keyring though. 

My passion right now is Juicy Couture charms, I'll have to create a slideshow for those eventually.


----------



## rawkinchair

yea i thought i was able to see a slideshow of juicy charms when i clicked on the accessories link..
really looking forward to that!!

and any chance of putting a new picture of your latest LVbabydoll boutique


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Actually someone let me know that ALL of my photobucket pics were able to be seen on there so I adjusted it so that just my collection is visible.


----------



## synthia422

love your collection. esp multicolor collections and your mirror speedy.

and its so cute you hung up your bags on the wall.


----------



## sakara54

Your collection is so adorable!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks synthia and sakara!


----------



## Sunjade

Love your collection and the slideshows are GREAT!!!!


----------



## mlgbaglady

Your collection is awesome! The vernis and Chanel - WOW!


----------



## demoisellevixen

I, too, have a penchant collection of LV and chanel purses but NO near as close to yours! how can you afford all of those beautiful babies???!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! :shame:
And lol I answered a few pages back, but since the search isn't working, I'll just repost. I sell a lot of stuff I'm not using on ebay, so I get extra money that way, I have super generous parents who usually get me a couple of pieces for holidays etc. and I have a little side business, which I'll link in my signature when I get the ok from a mod.


----------



## FlyDiva

Pure HOTNESS!!


----------



## Sophia1025

That's so cute how you have your collection displayed.  Definitely like a boutique.  And I'm off to look at your Juicy Couture charms.  It's something I am starting to get into especially after seeing the JC posts.


----------



## PyAri

Wow, you have totally left me speecless. I LOVE your stuff! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Spo0oky

Nice Chanel items! (and great collection)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks everyone!! I haven't checked my thread for comments for awhile lol.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I L-l-l-l-l-ove your collection, but it hurts me a bit to see the cute pochettes hanging on the wall.... >_<

But classy and faboulus anyway.... ;o)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol thanks but I don't know where else to put them, I *have* to look at them, they're too cute to be hidden in their dustbags.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My new beige Farandole ring and my Coach star bangle I got for Christmas.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the Chanel's, your collection is beautiful =)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986

_love your collection  _


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Deborah1986!

Just got my new-to-me LV Borneo Green Epi Noe!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

that color!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!
I love it too, I've been lusting after something in that color for SO long and something finally came my way!


----------



## missbanff

^^LOVE that color, too! Someday I hope for a Speedy in the green. Congrats!


----------



## thuymy

Thanks LVBabydoll, Lee69, John5, & Itsonly4me for all your helpful advice and expertise.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks missbanff! I hope you get your Speedy eventually, it's such a pretty bag.

And hehe thuymy, I think you meant to post that in the LV authentication thread so the others can see it too!


----------



## tanj

Love your collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, tanj!


----------



## soCurious

OMG what a stunning collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My newest and last bag for awhile, a new-to-me Toledo Blue Epi Petit Noe!
And the other pics are of just my Noe's, and the "complete" Epi collection.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Lvbabydoll said:


> My newest and last bag for awhile, a new-to-me Toledo Blue Epi Petit Noe!
> And the other pics are of just my Noe's, and the "complete" Epi collection.
> 
> View attachment 691513
> View attachment 691514
> 
> View attachment 691515



love thew family of colors


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl

realy nice epi's!
I think the noe is just a fabulous bag.  I have the petite noe in mandarine but I see you have several plus the jasmine mandarine.
Wear them with good health.


----------



## Martina_Italy

your Epi collection, especially the green Noè...!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks gelbergirl and Martina_Italy!

I never thought I'd like the Noe style before but since I got that first yellow one, I've been hooked!


----------



## bluefish

LOVE this picture! So pretty!


----------



## vmasterz

OMG.. *faints* I love your entire collection!! Esp. the epi pieces so colorful and that yummy mandarin jasmin


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks leema and vmasterz!! 
Hehe vmasterz, we're Jasmin twins now since you got your beautiful Myrtille blue one!


----------



## The tall one

this ring is so pretty


----------



## Deborah1986

Lvbabydoll said:


> My newest and last bag for awhile, a new-to-me Toledo Blue Epi Petit Noe!
> And the other pics are of just my Noe's, and the "complete" Epi collection.
> 
> View attachment 691513
> View attachment 691514
> 
> View attachment 691515


 
_very nice love your new bags_


----------



## cruznit1436

your epi colors are great...it's nice to have a variety...


----------



## Sweetwon

Rebecca ~ I love your new bags, especially that blue one! I never was a big fan of LV, but now I am searching for my first LV bag. Not sure what to get though.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, thetallone, Deborah1986, cruznit1436, and Sweetwon!

Sweetwon- Do you know which line you like (i.e. Monogram or Damier)?


----------



## Razorbags

I absolutely love your Chanel bags!!!! Your bags definately show off your personality!!! Love your Collection!


----------



## Sweetwon

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks, thetallone, Deborah1986, cruznit1436, and Sweetwon!
> 
> Sweetwon- Do you know which line you like (i.e. Monogram or Damier)?


 
That is my problem. I want a speedy 25, but I am not sure which one. I really want to go see them in person and make the decision, but the only place that sells LV is over and hour away, and hubby isn't in a rush to take me.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Razorbags!

Sweetwon- If you're not too into Monogram, the Damier is really nice and looks gorgeous with the red lining. There are also a bunch of Juicy charms you can put on that one to dress it up! 
I have the 30 and love it, it's subtle when it needs to be.


----------



## Sweetwon

Thanks for your help. I guess I am just going to have to wait until I can go see them in person. Then I will know for sure which one I must have! I cannot wait to go, I figure if I annoy hubby enough he will take me soon. *crosses fingers*


----------



## sarahrarah

Wow! What an awesome sea of LV! (brb, going swimming)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks sarahrarah!! Cute!

Sweetwon- Lol, I can't wait to see what you end up getting!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hey Rebecca, just dropping by to say hi, and I love all your new additions!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Margaret! It's great to see you here! *waves*


----------



## pukasonqo

beautiful collection *LVBD*! love the epis and the monogram LV...(now i want one too!)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thanks, puka, I hope you get one eventually!

Lol my bag collecting slowed waaaaay down and now I'm onto Juicy charms. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/juicy-co...iction-continues-440645-305.html#post11917782


----------



## Lovedior

i love your dior girly collection its gorgeous


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! I only have the wallet and the Boston now, I sold the Camera style bag awhile back since I never used it. I looove the Boston bag though!


----------



## missmegan

I &#9829; your collection! My favorite are the black multicolor flats,  I hope they will release something like those again!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks, me too, I'd love some white MC flats now! The sandals aren't too comfy.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Finally, my new to me Mini Monogram Josephine PM in blue!


----------



## Selkie

Great collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## ~lse~

Lvbabydoll said:


> Finally, my new to me Mini Monogram Josephine PM in blue!
> 
> View attachment 882178



Love it!  Where did you purchase if you don't mind my asking (I _thought_ I'd seen one @ Fashionphile recently)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks Selkie!

~lse~- Thanks! I got it from a reseller but definitely not from FP, I don't deal with them for my own personal reasons. But I love the bag and am so glad I was able to get it.


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks Selkie!
> 
> ~lse~- Thanks! I got it from a reseller but definitely not from FP, I don't deal with them for my own personal reasons. But I love the bag and am so glad I was able to get it.


 

Ooooh, yay, congrats to you!! I'd love a Josephine and in fact, just looked at some on eBay. Do you find that the PM is large enough? What would you compare it to?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks! I've been trying to snag one for about a year but haven't had much of a budget for a bag lately. 
I would say it's about the size of a Speedy 25, capacity-wise. I can fit my Pochette wallet in it, which I LOVE, I keep my lip glosses, eye drops and a pen in the cell pocket and my iphone and 4 key holder in the zippered pocket. 
And the straps don't have much of a drop (like 6" I think) so it's really *not* a shoulder bag like the GM would be, even though I do wear it on my shoulder hehe. I like how I can transfer it from my shoulder to the crook of my arm or my hand, so basically I can carry it 3 ways.
I'll try to take a modeling pic tomorrow and post it here and in the Mini Mono club so you can see what it looks like on.
I tried to find modeling pics with this bag before I bought it and they were hard to find!


----------



## SoxFan777

You have some great FUN bags!  Thanks for posting them all for us to see!  I love your thread.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

You're welcome! I'm glad I've been able to share it!


*missbanff*- Here are a couple of modeling pics. 










And a capacity pic...I don't have it very full today and don't have my iphone in there but I normally keep it in the zippered pocket along with my 4 key holder. You can also see my Pochette wallet fits in there perfectly. I'm also able to fit a nice sized novel or even my large Vernis cosmetic case inside. That black thing is my massive hair clip lol.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## la6

WOW I tried to read through this thread to see all of your collection but ended up skimming because it's so long lol... I probably missed a few things, but what I saw so far is amazing!!! Beautiful bags and accessories!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol thanks! 
If you want to just see the pictures, I have the slideshows set up on page 95.


----------



## yeliab

Love your collection!!    BEAUTIFUL Chanels!!    NICE!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks yeliab!! 
Love your avatar, so cute.


----------



## CGS

I am so jealous!  Great collection!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks so much!! 

I love your collection pic in your signature, great variety in styles!


----------



## lilyyy

those chanel scarves are so pretty!! love the pink!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I was lucky to find them, I haven't seen any similar lengths lately, only the square scarves. I'm more fond of the oblong scarves.


----------



## dly1628

your collection is sooo breath taking! Love it


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks dly!


----------



## sbelle

Whew!  Long thread--great collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! I'm going to see if I can get a mod to edit my title so people only have to look at page 95 for my slideshows!


----------



## brimac327

Rebecca, I am in complete awe of your collection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## bonny_montana

Great collection!!! I love all your LV's


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, brimac and bonny!


----------



## ~lse~

Lvbabydoll said:


> Finally, my new to me Mini Monogram Josephine PM in blue!
> 
> View attachment 882178


  Gorgeous!  Love the Josephine! Your modelling pics on  page # 101 are great too.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks so much!! It's funny how much I've carried that bag since I got it.


----------



## missbanff

I didn't know you added a couple more epi's to your collection! Sweet!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Thanks, missbanff! 
Yup, the blue and green Noe's were the ones I got earlier this year...the green one was the one I mentioned on the ebay thread that was sent inside an envelope.


----------



## heychar

Gorgeous LVBD LVoe it all


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, heychar!


----------



## airborne

what it's all about variety!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## winnie_cutie

is it your new collection in page 95? i am unable to find it rebecca.is it in the link?


----------



## Smellyfeet

beautiful!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, talena and smellyfeet!


winnie- The updates will always have be added to the slideshows on page 95. If you click on the link in my signature, it'll take you right to the post.


----------



## ecmf

im so so sorry i didnt find your collection thread sooner :cry: i love it all. your collection is amazing you have so much variety can i come and live wardrobe ??? you rock.  i have 2 things you have lol the mono agenda (i think thats what it was lol) and the birth of modern lux i want your purple suhali agenda that thing is stunning. also the bandeau with the noe on it, what is is called i want one lol and all your pochettes look so pretty together

I would love to know how you store all these babys... also your a little Chanel and Juicy collector i see.

Im doing a little watching your slideshows


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha aw, it's ok! I'm glad you stopped by! Thank you for all your compliments!
I mostly store my things on a shelf and have my pochettes on my wall. Then I have some of the larger bags in their dustbags in my parent's closet since it's bigger.
The bandeau with the Noe on it is called the Travel Bandeau. The colors are so pretty, it also came in white. 
Also, the mono piece you mentioned is a passport cover.


----------



## meinjasse

love your chanel collection.thanks for sharing.


----------



## ecmf

Lvbabydoll said:


> Haha aw, it's ok! I'm glad you stopped by! Thank you for all your compliments!
> I mostly store my things on a shelf and have my pochettes on my wall. Then I have some of the larger bags in their dustbags in my parent's closet since it's bigger.
> The bandeau with the Noe on it is called the Travel Bandeau. The colors are so pretty, it also came in white.
> Also, the mono piece you mentioned is a passport cover.


 

thanks for the name of the bandeau i think i will keep an eye out for one (im ment to be on a ban lol) OOoops your passport cover looks like my agenda cover lol i was thinking of getting a passport cover in mono for my trip to France in June but i think i will get the 2 mixed up


----------



## Lvbabydoll

You're welcome! 

meinjasse- Thanks!


----------



## pukasonqo

i love your collection and love the jack and lucie keyring! such a lovely collection *LVBD*!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks puka! 
See you around the Juicy thread hehe.


----------



## MyLove4Purses

Awesome collection!!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My Christmas gift, the blue Leomonogram ring!


----------



## ecmf

^^^very nice congrats on your new ring, i hope you had a wonderful christmas


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks so much, I definitely did! I was lucky enough to have gotten 5 more Juicy charms today too, I love everything.


----------



## ecmf

^^ OOhh i wanna see your new JC's


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here you go! I posted them in the Juicy thread earlier. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/juicy-co...ontinues-part-ii-495427-282.html#post13572267


----------



## ecmf

^^^thanks, sorry i spend all my time in the Lv forum so i didnt see them lol. i love them your very lucky. my fave is the Polaroid charm but they are all so cute. congrats again and merry christmas


----------



## Lvbabydoll

You're welcome and no problem, I just figured I'd link you to the post instead of reposting lol. 
I know, I love them all, it's so hard for me to pick a favorite!


----------



## ecmf

^^^ill bet its hard to pic a fave lol. do you ever forget about any???


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I don't really actually forget, but I end up remembering that I have them once I open them. I like to keep them in their original boxes if I can (some of my older ones aren't in their boxes because I haven't been able to match up the numbers on the boxes to the charms) so I go through them pretty frequently to find ones I'm looking for.


----------



## random_chick

love your collection! TDF! You have such a great sense of fashion!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks, random_chick!

Your avatar makes me smile, by the way. So cute.


----------



## More bags

Stunning collection - thank you for sharing!


----------



## random_chick

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aw, thanks, random_chick!
> 
> Your avatar makes me smile, by the way. So cute.




you're welcome. I know, i love cats, that pic is too sweet


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks More bags. 

random_chick- it's definitely adorable.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Congrats on your collection. i love it.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, fashion_mom1.


----------



## notoriousliz

Wow. I always knew you were a lucky girl, but...wow. what a TDF collection! I bow!


----------



## notoriousliz

I just had to come back and look again......sooooooo jealous of your Vernis pieces. I would die for just ONE! LOL


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw, thanks, liz!!

I know, the Vernis is such a pretty line, I so wish I would have gotten something in the Indigo too, that dark blue is gorgeous.


----------



## pro_shopper

LVbabydoll: I came back to check your collection and its looking gorgeous! congrats on all the new additions! I love love love the Chanel and your HUGE Juicy Charm Collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! My charm obsession has taken over now lol. I lose interest for awhile, then jump back in!


----------



## Buhtichka

I've just read the thread and I couldn't close it without saying how amazing your collection is! My favourites are the cherry blossoms LV.
I have only one LV bag for now, but after reading the thread I think I'm obsessed. The bad thing is that there isn't even a LV shop in my country, so it'll take a while until I can get some pieces.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw thank you!! I love the Cherry Blossoms too, I feel lucky that I was able to get all the pieces that I did. I still would love to have the red and creme Papillon (the barrell style one) one day, that was the first bag I fell in love with from that collection!

Hopefully you'll be able to get some pieces too, but it's great that you do have one bag since they're classic and are always in style!


----------



## Miss Luana

Amazing collection ! How do you even manage to decide which bag youll wear ? So many choices !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thank you! Lol, I usually plan my outfit around the bags. I've been stuck on my Josephine PM for quite awhile but lately I've been using my Vernis pieces more since they're bright and fun for Spring!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Your collection is as stunning as always


----------



## jolychu

OMG,I love your collection!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, LVOEnyc and jolychu!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

First new bag in awhile...Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Little Ukita in black.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Love your Chanel GST I hope to own one soon


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! It's a nice bag, great for everyday! 
Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## kleo86

what an amazing collection there. !!


----------



## Love4MK

Absolutely fabulous collection!  I love everything!


----------



## elegant style

I love it, you collection is amazing


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Rebecca your Collection is amazing...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks!! 


Here's my new little addition from Christmas, the LV Polka Bandeau in Cassis. Love the little nesting dolls/matryoshka's on it!


----------



## pukasonqo

that is lovely rebecca!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, puka! I haven't really wanted any bags but I did want that bandeau! I was sad I missed out on the Chanel matryoshka pieces.


----------



## notoriousliz

That Bandeau is super cute!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks, Liz, I love it!!


----------



## missgiannina

your beige chanel is TDF


----------



## teagirl1

that is such a cute bandeau. love it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks! 

I went with my friend to the Coach store the other day, she was exchanging a couple of things she got for her birthday and I saw this adorable bag charm...didn't get it...then went to South Coast Plaza yesterday and got it!!





And here are the rest of my keyfobs:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ooohh! I like your juicy charms Rebecca!!!!

And of course I'm like this with your LV collection  lol


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Haha thanks, Cec! I was browsing your thread earlier, I love all your CLs, wow!!


----------



## nchid2700

Rebecca...

Lovely collection!  I was looking at your pics, and I don't know if you remember me or not, but I believe we used to talk on myspace back in the day...lol.  Not to sound like a geek...  I vaguely remember it, but as soon as I saw your pic, I knew that I knew you from somewhere...and then it came to me!  I think we met through a purse group on myspace, and I believe you used to carry the Nicky Hilton/Samantha Thavasa bags too...back when they were popular, am I correct?  Anyway, love love love your collection!


Nicole


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lvbabydoll said:


> Haha thanks, Cec! I was browsing your thread earlier, I love all your CLs, wow!!



lol thanks, I cheated on LV (shhhhhh! don't tell anyone )


----------



## Lvbabydoll

nchid2700 said:


> Rebecca...
> 
> Lovely collection!  I was looking at your pics, and I don't know if you remember me or not, but I believe we used to talk on myspace back in the day...lol.  Not to sound like a geek...  I vaguely remember it, but as soon as I saw your pic, I knew that I knew you from somewhere...and then it came to me!  I think we met through a purse group on myspace, and I believe you used to carry the Nicky Hilton/Samantha Thavasa bags too...back when they were popular, am I correct?  Anyway, love love love your collection!
> 
> 
> Nicole



Haha yes! Glad to see you here too!

I do still have those Nicky Hilton/Samantha Thavasa bags, don't carry them as much but I still love the star print!

Thanks for the nice comments! 



Cec- Lol, me too, my favorite bag right now is a Marc Jacobs! I haven't carried an LV in quite awhile. Still love them though!


----------



## winurin

nice wow wow


----------



## alaia76

fantastic bag and keep it up the good job...


----------



## S4baggy

great collection!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Love...Love...Love....your Chanel


----------



## kelly999

like the nude classic flap


----------



## ClassicShadow

your collection is beautiful!


----------



## girl12532

Amazing collection! Love it!


----------



## SilverZky

So green with envy! :greengrin: love 'em!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks for all the nice compliments! I haven't visited my thread in awhile lol. But thank you all!


----------



## ivonna

Great collection! Congrats!


----------



## TeddyLV

I'm in love with your stunning collection


----------



## mehrten

WOOO, Gosh spent my whole afternoon in this thread.  Love those LV's! 
What a lovely collection! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

mehrten said:


> WOOO, Gosh spent my whole afternoon in this thread.  Love those LV's!
> What a lovely collection! Thanks for sharing it!



Lol thank you! I've since gotten rid of some of them but still have quite a few left.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I really need to update with a pic of these but new additions to my collection within the last few months include: 
-Kate Spade Cobble Hill Little Minka in green 
-Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac in Almond
-Michael Kors Hamilton Large Tote in fuchsia/bright pink...I don't remember the official color name
-Michael Kors Small Jet Set Checkerboard Tote


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My newest bag additions as of the last few months! 

*3.1 Phillip Lim for Target Mini Satchel in Taupe
*Kate Spade Cobble Hill Little Minka in Shamrock
*Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in Almond
*Michael Kors Hamilton tote in Bright Pink (unsure of exact color name)
*Michael Kors small Checkerboard Jet Set tote

My mom and I share custody of the pink MK and the green KS bags.


----------

